# june 16th TN gtg,4 cube build off ,racing ,general cookie cutting ,food and fun



## tlandrum (Mar 29, 2012)

well here are the days activities. im going to try and make this gtg a little different than my usual gtg. 
were going to have plenty of wood for everyone to cut cookies on,all different sizes and species of wood for long bars and short bars,big saws and small saws,old saws and new saws. 

this year i plan to have lots of square wood to race in. we will be having races all day long. i plan to have stock saw,stock appearing gas,stock appearing alky,pipe saw,stock chain races,race chain on stock saw races,3,4,5,cube races,open hot saw. you name it we will race it,got a rooster and a saddle we'll race it. this will be cold start ,hot start on ground,hot start over the wood,you name it..if stumpy wants to race in a thong we'll let him.lol anyone that plans to join in the races will need to buy in to help pay for the cants. id say $10 per person to cover the cants.

this year instead of everyone bringing food or us grilling we will be ordering pizza.we will charge $5 per head for food and drink. i think that would be fair. there will be bottled water on ice all day for every one to drink included in the $5.

i will be getting a circus tent again this year for us to get out of the sun or rain . i will be setting up one circus tent over the top of the wood for the cant racing ,so that we can race, rain or shine all day long.anyone that has pop up tents can set it up if they want.

anyone that wants to come early and camp out is welcome. we usually have a bon fire and food the night before. adult beverages are allowed night before gtg and after gtg.ABSOLUTELTY NOT DURING THE GTG.

i hope everyone that wants to attend can make it a point to come and join in this years fun.


----------



## wendell (Mar 29, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> got a rooster and a saddle we'll race it.



I'm in!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 29, 2012)

sorry wendell you may need a larger bird,:hmm3grin2orange: as in ostrich


----------



## benp (Mar 29, 2012)

wendell said:


> I'm in!!!





Im laughing out loud.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ndlawrence (Mar 29, 2012)

Ya'll are killing me with these threads! I might have to break down and make the drive:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Anthony_Va. (Mar 29, 2012)

Sounds like it'll be a blast. I'm in. WHo could miss the Stumpy thong show?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 29, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Sounds like it'll be a blast. I'm in. WHo could miss the Stumpy thong show?



I could.


----------



## young (Mar 29, 2012)

ill bring the name tag stickers :yoyo:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 29, 2012)

Well I was interested until ''Stumpy'' and ''thong'' was in the same sentence !

How many drive links on the chain races? My square ground would probably suck for a race chain, but I'd like to give it a whirl.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 29, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Well I was interested until ''Stumpy'' and ''thong'' was in the same sentence !
> 
> How many drive links on the chain races? My square ground would probably suck for a race chain, but I'd like to give it a whirl.



I'm up for a chain race too......if I get time to work one over.


----------



## cowroy (Mar 29, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 29, 2012)

Not sure if I'll make this one or not, but I'll send a saw wearin my thong. :hmm3grin2orange:
I'm thinkin a shaved clammie in a pink thong


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 29, 2012)

build off rules

the saw must fit in the 3.01 to 4.00 cube class

any brand you want to use​

1 the saw must be visually stock appearing with all covers in place and no extra holes

2 you can use any piston cylinder combo oem or aftermarket as long as it fits in 4 cube

3 you must use production chainsaw parts for intake (rubber boot or plastic block from a
factory saw produced saw)

4 muffler can not have pipes longer than 3/4 inch

5 you can use any chainsaw carb you wish to use as long as it has a working/functional 
choke and true to the saw filter

6 run whatever sprocket you want

7 we will use 16'' bars

8 send the saw with your own choice of brand round ground chain. You can sharpen the 
chain and set rakers for the best cut on your saw. 

9 no suqare ground chain

10 no chassy work on the chain (no thinning,no dog boning,no tunneling,no stoning ,no
spinnign down rivets)

11 saw must run on 93 octane gas and 32:1 mix

12 saw must be tuned and ready before it gets to the cutting block

13 there will be one designated saw operator

14 there will be 3 down cuts

15 there will be 3 timers,lowest time thrown out last two averaged,best cut of the 3 counts

16 there will be no whining,moaning,generall pain in my arse biotching about the results



THE ENTRY FEE WILL BE $20 PER SAW TO COVER THE CANT AND THE FUEL AND PRIZES

THE PAYBACK WILL BE CASH PAYOUT TO THE TOP 3 SAWS


YES, I SAID CASH PAY OUT TO THE TOP 3 SAWS

THE PAY OUT WILL BE BASED ON NUMBER OF ENTRY SAWS. 

THERE WILL BE $5 FROM EACH ENTRY TAKEN OUT FOR THE PRIZES.

FIRST PLACE %50
SECOND PLACE %35
THIRD PLACE %15


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 29, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Well I was interested until ''Stumpy'' and ''thong'' was in the same sentence !
> 
> How many drive links on the chain races? My square ground would probably suck for a race chain, but I'd like to give it a whirl.



You know you want it Durand:love1:


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 29, 2012)

Might be able to get a Northern Posse formed and head down. We'll have to see who is interested in going from up this way!

Let me know if anyone else is interested- we'll talk.


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 29, 2012)

just load up the uhaul and the cooler and come on.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 29, 2012)

And cheese!!! Don't forget the cheese!!!!!!


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 29, 2012)

Count me in Terry. Hopefully you can have the 562xp done by then. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 29, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> And cheese!!! Don't forget the cheese!!!!!!



Hey hedge, what are you doin on June 16th?? We need to form a posse to head to TN!!!!

Especially if them cheese heads is gonna be there. My digestive system should be recovered by then to handle some more cheese. Is there gonna be a porta crapper there Terry???:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 29, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> just load up the uhaul and the cooler and come on.



I have another bike GTG down in Maggie Valley that week. I may load the bike and saws in my enclosed trailer. Gotta see if some more want to split some gas money! I'll ride the bike home the next weekend.


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 29, 2012)

uhhh the porta crapper guy says no stumpys dumpys in the crapper no mo:help:


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 29, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Hey hedge, what are you doin on June 16th?? We need to form a posse to head to TN!!!!
> 
> Especially if them cheese heads is gonna be there. My digestive system should be recovered by then to handle some more cheese. Is there gonna be a porta crapper there Terry???:hmm3grin2orange:



I'm thinking I may go to TN... Got a 4 cube to run... We'll see... If I go, I'll pick ya up on the way...


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 29, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> uhhh the porta crapper guy says no stumpys dumpys in the crapper no mo:help:



A bucket with a lid???


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 29, 2012)

55 gal steel drum with locking ring lid to be dropped in the river later,yep stump we got ya fixed up for a crapper. everyone else uses the little green plastic house. leave stumpys special potty alone.


----------



## dh1984 (Mar 29, 2012)

i wish every one luck and have a good time i'll be waiting on the pictures and videos from it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 29, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> uhhh the porta crapper guy says no stumpys dumpys in the crapper no mo:help:



That's some funny stuff right there. :msp_thumbsup:



Hedgerow said:


> I'm thinking I may go to TN... Got a 4 cube to run... We'll see... If I go, I'll pick ya up on the way...



SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!



tlandrum said:


> 55 gal steel drum with locking ring lid to be dropped in the river later,yep stump we got ya fixed up for a crapper. everyone else uses the little green plastic house. leave stumpys special potty alone.



Does the drum have a ladder?? I can't jump that high, especially when I gotta poop.


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 29, 2012)

stumpy this one is the low profile squat and drop model for the dier emergencies


----------



## dh1984 (Mar 30, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> stumpy this one is the low profile squat and drop model for the dier emergencies



hey need to weld a seat on it for him where he won't fall in and kill him self from the toxic gas :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dh1984 (Mar 30, 2012)

you all need to build a bomb prouf shack around it with a 100 foot vent tube on it where the toxic gas want kill everyone


----------



## husq2100 (Mar 30, 2012)

why 3 down cuts and not down, up, down?


----------



## branchbuzzer (Mar 30, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> you all need to build a bomb prouf shack around it with a 100 foot vent tube on it where the toxic gas want kill everyone



yup, n don't forget the lead lining. I believe 3-6" should doer. Them biohazard suits might b a good idea also.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/7DurXC0fNHg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 30, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> why 3 down cuts and not down, up, down?



becouse this is a buildoff and not a race. there will be 3 different timed single down cuts to see whos saw is the fastest. there will be one operator for all the saws so no need for a change over and up cut. theres no way to tell whos saw is really faster if your factoring in a persons race cutting and change over skill.


----------



## dh1984 (Mar 30, 2012)

branchbuzzer said:


> yup, n don't forget the lead lining. I believe 3-6" should doer. Them biohazard suits might b a good idea also.
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/7DurXC0fNHg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



yeah don't forget that now then i now for sure you all will be coverd.


----------



## pops21 (Mar 30, 2012)

Forgive my ignorance but what cc's are in each cube class.:confused2:


----------



## morewood (Mar 30, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> 16 there will be no whining,moaning,generall pain in my arse biotching about the results
> ​




This should have been added....'and you will be banned from now on at all GTGs'......nothing more frustrating than whiners.:msp_biggrin:, and losers:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:

Shea​


----------



## morewood (Mar 30, 2012)

pops21 said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what cc's are in each cube class.:confused2:



Someone speak up if I am wrong, but one inch equals 2.54 cm. So one 'cube' would be 2.54x2.54x2.54, this equals.....wait for it.... approx. 16.4cc per cubic inch. This would yield approx. 65.55cc for the 4 cube class. I guess Terry would be the final judge on rounding the numbers. Sorry for my retentive answer:msp_tongue:

Shea


----------



## branchbuzzer (Mar 30, 2012)

morewood said:


> Someone speak up if I am wrong, but one inch equals 2.54 cm. So one 'cube' would be 2.54x2.54x2.54, this equals.....wait for it.... approx. 16.4cc per cubic inch. This would yield approx. 65.55cc for the 4 cube class. I guess Terry would be the final judge on rounding the numbers. Sorry for my retentive answer:msp_tongue:
> 
> Shea



You, are correct sir!

4 cubic inch = 65.548256 cubic centimeter, that last 6 makes all the diff!

Here <<---- is a good conversion page for dum people like me. All kinds of useful info.....4 cubic inch = 17.731601732 drams. see?


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 30, 2012)

lets just call it 51cc to 65cc


----------



## dh1984 (Mar 30, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> lets just call it 51cc to 65cc



:agree2: too much math for me to think about.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Mar 30, 2012)

Is this just for the good builders? Or can the rest of us idiots donate to Randy.


----------



## husq2100 (Mar 30, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> becouse this is a buildoff and not a race. there will be 3 different timed single down cuts to see whos saw is the fastest. there will be one operator for all the saws so no need for a change over and up cut. theres no way to tell whos saw is really faster if your factoring in a persons race cutting and change over skill.



sorry im lost. You want to build SA saws, you want to time them, but its not a race??? If it looks like a duck and it sounds like a duck, then it usually is a duck. If you are using one person to test then that takes the variables of different change overs etc. Get them to do 3 runs with the saw and use the best from each. Averages will hide true results if there is a operator error or such. 

Why is it "woods ports" or "work saws" get tested for speed in cants and now sudeo race saws wont be raced.....sounds like some real world stuff is missing to me.

just my opinion.


----------



## dh1984 (Mar 30, 2012)

fastLeo151 said:


> Is this just for the good builders? Or can the rest of us idiots donate to Randy.



LOL sounds like i'm in the same boat fastleo i'm just not smart enough to port anything yet but i'm working on it though.


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 30, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> sorry im lost. You want to build SA saws, you want to time them, but its not a race??? If it looks like a duck and it sounds like a duck, then it usually is a duck. If you are using one person to test then that takes the variables of different change overs etc. Get them to do 3 runs with the saw and use the best from each. Averages will hide true results if there is a operator error or such.
> 
> Why is it "woods ports" or "work saws" get tested for speed in cants and now sudeo race saws wont be raced.....sounds like some real world stuff is missing to me.
> 
> just my opinion.






Hey Terry,

Is this an example of what is covered by rule #16???LOL

Mike


----------



## Man of $tihl (Mar 30, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> sorry im lost. You want to build SA saws, you want to time them, but its not a race??? If it looks like a duck and it sounds like a duck, then it usually is a duck. If you are using one person to test then that takes the variables of different change overs etc. Get them to do 3 runs with the saw and use the best from each. Averages will hide true results if there is a operator error or such.
> 
> Why is it "woods ports" or "work saws" get tested for speed in cants and now sudeo race saws wont be raced.....sounds like some real world stuff is missing to me.
> 
> just my opinion.


tlandrums GTG=tlandrums rules. Pretty simple.


----------



## dh1984 (Mar 30, 2012)

Man of $tihl said:


> tlandrums GTG=tlandrums rules. Pretty simple.



:agree2::agree2::agree2: can't get no clearer then that i guess but lets let Terry decide on it though.


----------



## husq2100 (Mar 30, 2012)

since it is the idea to get people together, would it not be acceptable to hear others ideas. Do what you want its your gig, but for those getting on their high horses, get over yourselves. This is not a whinge about results, this is questioning and discussing the ideas of the format. IMO why not make it something that is the same as ALOT of the real saw events out there, big and small.

I just dont see the point in testing work saws in small wood (unless they are 50cc) and I dont see the point of a 1 cut race saw that isnt a race or a race saw. 

As far as averages go, this has been poven many times before. There is a time and place for averages. When you have a controlled test enviroment then yes. Thesegtg are far from a controlled test inviroment. Best time is the best time end of story.


----------



## deerjackie (Mar 30, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> 55 gal steel drum with locking ring lid to be dropped in the river later,yep stump we got ya fixed up for a crapper. everyone else uses the little green plastic house. leave stumpys special potty alone.


 You have described my smoker to a T, so if the food i send ( if i cant make it) taste like s_ _ t i know someone has been using my smoker for a crapper. lol


----------



## dh1984 (Mar 30, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> You have described my smoker to a T, so if the food i send ( if i cant make it) taste like s_ _ t i know someone has been using my smoker for a crapper. lol



LOL well make sure you clean it and make sure no one used it as a crapper first. but i have to clean the computer now i just spit a mouth full of pepsi all over it.


----------



## deerjackie (Mar 30, 2012)

4 cube in a stihl is 391 and below correct?


----------



## deerjackie (Mar 30, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> LOL well make sure you clean it and make sure no one used it as a crapper first. but i have to clean the computer now i just spit a mouth full of pepsi all over it.


I got ribs hurting on that one.


----------



## ndlawrence (Mar 30, 2012)

Are young'ins like me allowed to come??? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 30, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> since it is the idea to get people together, would it not be acceptable to hear others ideas. Do what you want its your gig, but for those getting on their high horses, get over yourselves. This is not a whinge about results, this is questioning and discussing the ideas of the format. IMO why not make it something that is the same as ALOT of the real saw events out there, big and small.
> 
> I just dont see the point in testing work saws in small wood (unless they are 50cc) and I dont see the point of a 1 cut race saw that isnt a race or a race saw.
> 
> As far as averages go, this has been poven many times before. There is a time and place for averages. When you have a controlled test enviroment then yes. Thesegtg are far from a controlled test inviroment. Best time is the best time end of story.



Eh... I can live with the format... I'll be sending a 4 cube over, but not to win... But to see how a 60 cc clam shell stacks up against the models that were made for modding... It'll hold it's own... If we were racing for real stakes, you'd be right, but I just like having a platform to give me an excuse to go shoot the bull with a bunch of other saw freaks...
And stuff...


----------



## dh1984 (Mar 30, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> I got ribs hurting on that one.



LOL well i just got done cleaning it. i hope that will never happen again because pepsi is hard to get off a thouch screen acer desk top with out it pulling up some off the wall weird stuff


----------



## deerjackie (Mar 30, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> LOL well i just got done cleaning it. i hope that will never happen again because pepsi is hard to get off a thouch screen acer desk top with out it pulling up some off the wall weird stuff


 If i told you what happened to the bologna rolls on the way to wiggs you would have a pepsi and a rib problem, dont worry it did nt hit the ground or anything like that. good bailing wire is hard to find,it has happened before, no worries. wont happen again.


----------



## dh1984 (Mar 30, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> If i told you what happened to the bologna rolls on the way to wiggs you would have a pepsi and a rib problem, dont worry it did nt hit the ground or anything like that. good bailing wire is hard to find,it has happened before, no worries. wont happen again.



LOL well don't tell me then because it took almost 30 minutes to clean this thing. there is nothing better then bailing wire and duct tape. if that won't fix it then break out the welder LOL


----------



## wheelman (Mar 30, 2012)

Terry I will surely be there good Lord willing.


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 31, 2012)

so who wants in on this build? what are you planning to build?

1. tlandrum/jonsered 2065


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 31, 2012)

How many drive links on the race chains? 60? I wanna TRY to grind one.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> so who wants in on this build? what are you planning to build?
> 
> 1. tlandrum/jonsered 2065



2. mastermoobs/ain't found a saw yet.


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 31, 2012)

race chains? when i said chain races what i really meant was stock saws with a race chain. but if you guys want to build a chain we can use my 4 cube saw that im building to test them.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 31, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> race chains? when i said chain races what i really meant was stock saws with a race chain. but if you guys want to build a chain we can use my 4 cube saw that im building to test them.



Oh Ok, I was thinking about it the other way around lol. I got ya now.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 31, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> so who wants in on this build? what are you planning to build?
> 
> 1. tlandrum/jonsered 2065



I'll be in for at least one saw. Maybee two.


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 31, 2012)

well stumpy if you send two youll know that you have atleast one saw thats not in last place..........:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::help::help::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> well stumpy if you send two youll know that you have atleast one saw thats not in last place..........:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::help::help::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 31, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> well stumpy if you send two youll know that you have atleast one saw thats not in last place..........:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::help::help::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Dang, yer on to my plan:msp_tongue:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 31, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> :msp_ohmy:



Thanks for defending me:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Thanks for defending me:hmm3grin2orange:



That's what friends are for Stumpy. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 31, 2012)

at least you have a plan


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 31, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> at least you have a plan



ON that note, does anybody have a used 039/ms390 cyl?? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> ON that note, does anybody have a used 039/ms390 cyl?? :msp_biggrin:



You're fired.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 31, 2012)

Am I supposed to be mad about something?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Am I supposed to be mad about something?:msp_biggrin:



Not yet. Stick around.


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 31, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You're fired.



he says in his best donald trump voice


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 31, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Not yet. Stick around.



My 346 is faster than your 346!:jester:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> My 346 is faster than your 346!:jester:



Well it was......... :msp_wink:


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 31, 2012)

so brad what are you going to do for a 4 cube?


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 31, 2012)

I made one chain to send to steve down there for their chain race. I guess you could ask those guys if they wanted to test them there. They were planning on a 60 dl on a stock 3120 with 9 pin. I can probably get time to do another chain up before then. A saw might be pushed for time.


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 31, 2012)

ive spoken to steve and he might just be testing them here. it would kill two birds with one stone for him.


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 31, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> My 346 is faster than your 346!:jester:



but mine is faster the yours:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 1, 2012)

i got a question

is a Stihl Ms 250 a 3 cube or is it lower then that?

if i get to come to it i'll see if i can find a saw to put in the race.

Can we send our saw to someone to have ported or do we have to port it our selfs?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 1, 2012)

I should be able to make this one. 


Dunno if I'll have a saw or not but when there's camping and food who needs a saw!! :cool2:  




Edit: There better be cheeze!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 1, 2012)

Sounds like this is gonna be another "can't miss" GTG.


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 1, 2012)

yeah sounds like it. it might be one no one wnats to miss out on.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 1, 2012)

You guys gonna shoot any skeet or anything? J/W, since I have a whole box here thats never been open. :msp_thumbsup: I have a decent thrower too, not the best but it'll do the job.


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 1, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> You guys gonna shoot any skeet or anything? J/W, since I have a whole box here thats never been open. :msp_thumbsup: I have a decent thrower too, not the best but it'll do the job.



If Terry's ok with it, I'll bring my gun and a box of birds so I can suck at trap shooting in Ontario, Ohio, Kentucky AND Tennessee! That's my secret boys, I dream BIG!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 1, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> If Terry's ok with it, I'll bring my gun and a box of birds so I can suck at trap shooting in Ontario, Ohio, Kentucky AND Tennessee! That's my secret boys, I dream BIG!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Shoot man, as long as I'm there, you'll never come in last. :msp_tongue:

I do enjoy trying to hit em though.


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 1, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Shoot man, as long as I'm there, you'll never come in last. :msp_tongue:
> 
> I do enjoy trying to hit em though.



i don't know about that. i can't hit a box setting next to a barn in skeet shooting. But i say this with that 243 i had a few years ago i hit anything between 0 to a 700 yards with it.

i wished i didn't get rid of it but i did and i traded it for 6 chainsaws and big box full of chains. and now i just have one chainsaw from that trade and just 2 chains to fit it.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 1, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> That's my secret boys, I dream BIG!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Proving that sometimes dreams do come true... (I couldn't resist). :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 1, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Proving that sometimes dreams do come true... (I couldn't resist). :hmm3grin2orange:



well played sir


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 1, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I should be able to make this one.
> 
> 
> Dunno if I'll have a saw or not but when there's camping and food who needs a saw!! :cool2:
> ...





when jd heads to a gtg there always cheese,he's my my string cheese connection from the north,im his pecan pie dealer in the south:msp_razz: 



Stumpys Customs said:


> Sounds like this is gonna be another "can't miss" GTG.


stumpy you know my gtg is always one not to miss



Anthony_Va. said:


> You guys gonna shoot any skeet or anything? J/W, since I have a whole box here thats never been open. :msp_thumbsup: I have a decent thrower too, not the best but it'll do the job.



sorry guys but i dont have a good place here at the house for skeet. the one direction you could throw birds has a main power line crossing it.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 1, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> well played sir



All in good fun. I hope to be able to make it down to Terry's, but it is my wife's birthday so it may be tough. At least I will have some of my saws to bring unlike when we were at Gregg's.


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 1, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> All in good fun. I hope to be able to make it down to Terry's, but it is my wife's birthday so it may be tough. At least I will have some of my saws to bring unlike when we were at Gregg's.



Hey Guido tell your wife that you going to take her on a birthday drive to TN and it's going to be surprisese that you couldn't tell her where you taking her LOL


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 1, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> sorry guys but i dont have a good place here at the house for skeet. the one direction you could throw birds has a main power line crossing it.



Shoot it's all good man. I'm with Chucker, as long as it's good friends hangin together I don't care what we do.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 1, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> 16 there will be no whining,moaning,generall pain in my arse biotching about the results



Am I the only one who finds this absolutley hilarious?


Somebody is always gonna complain, wether it be about the fuel, the timers, the results or thr wood, somebody is gonna, either to ur face, or behind ur back....


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 1, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Am I the only one who finds this absolutley hilarious?
> 
> 
> Somebody is always gonna complain, wether it be about the fuel, the timers, the results or thr wood, somebody is gonna, either to ur face, or behind ur back....






I'm danged glad no one did that crap after your GTG Jeremy!
It doesn't take much of that  to take the fun out of it.

I'd bet there won't be NEARLY as much crying after Terry's GTG either. MOST southern folks don't seem to be inclined to  after getting their butt kicked. Maybe it's because we are used to it!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 1, 2012)

you have to try and stop the whing ahead of time around here. i myself am used to having my ass handed to me. ive had it handed to me enough i could draw you a portrait:bang:


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 1, 2012)

me too i had mine handed to me so can draw you a picture of it but then again i gave a few out myself.


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

well what kind saws are we going to have there? and how many are you going to bring to Terry's GTG?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 2, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> I'm danged glad no one did that crap after your GTG Jeremy!





Who you kiddin' Mike.....??


Mrs. Wiggz was all buzzed at the end of the evening and I was tryin' to step in to make my moves but Jeremy was C-blockin' me the whole evening. 


I've been pissin' and moanin' about it ever since! What a d###.....!!!!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 2, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> well what kind saws are we going to have there? and how many are you going to bring to Terry's GTG?



Hell man, you name it and it'll be there. 

Myself, prolly the 660 and xpw as theyre the only two saws I have except the 260 which is not impressive enough to worry about. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 2, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Who you kiddin' Mike.....??
> 
> 
> Mrs. Wiggz was all buzzed at the end of the evening and I was tryin' to step in to make my moves but Jeremy was C-blockin' me the whole evening.
> ...



I saw u peepin thru the window at us. Hope u enjoyed the show. 

And stumpy, muh neighbor said his goats ain't been this happy in years. He said come visit anytime.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 2, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> *I saw u peepin thru the window at us*. Hope u enjoyed the show.
> 
> And stumpy, muh neighbor said *his goats* ain't been this happy in years. He said come visit anytime.





Uh. I wasn't peeping in on you guys.


I was with Stump.........


:waaaht::beat_shot:


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Hell man, you name it and it'll be there.
> 
> Myself, prolly the 660 and xpw as theyre the only two saws I have except the 260 which is not impressive enough to worry about. :msp_biggrin:



oh i c well if i can find a 041 farmboss and get it painted and stuff i'll bring it. if i get the ok from Terry to come since it his GTG and the from the stuff i done in the past.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 2, 2012)

Well stumpy might not be as happy camping at terrys since there's no livestock there:msp_scared:

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Well stumpy might not be as happy camping at terrys since there's no livestock there:msp_scared:
> 
> :msp_biggrin:



Oh man i do not won't to know nothing about what stumpy did to the livestock


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 2, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> Oh man i do not won't to know nothing about what stumpy did to the livestock





Heck,

I was thinking maybe if you got to be friends with the ol' Stumpmeister maybe he could help you get past your past!:msp_scared:


Mike


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Heck,
> 
> I was thinking maybe if you got to be friends with the ol' Stumpmeister maybe he could help you get past your past!:msp_scared:
> 
> ...



well i'll be friends with any body but i'm not that way though LOL


----------



## Kysawsheila (Apr 2, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Heck,
> 
> I was thinking maybe if you got to be friends with the ol' Stumpmeister maybe he could help you get past your past!:msp_scared:
> 
> ...





OH DAD!

That's BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDD!!!LOL


----------



## wendell (Apr 2, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Well stumpy might not be as happy camping at terrys since there's no livestock there:msp_scared:
> 
> :msp_biggrin:



But he'll have the crapper so he should feel right at home. :msp_w00t:


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 2, 2012)

I think I have a 365 top end sourced, so if i can make it run worth a poo, count me in.....


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 2, 2012)

Man, I tell you what. They've been givin me chit all night on the OK,AR,MO thread. I come over here to maybee get a lil respect & here you jackleggs are tellin stories on my adventures in KY. By the way Chucker, I thought I knew all the sheep tricks in the book, but you damn yankee's know yer way around them critters.


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Man, I tell you what. They've been givin me chit all night on the OK,AR,MO thread. I come over here to maybee get a lil respect & here you jackleggs are tellin stories on my adventures in KY. By the way Chucker, I thought I knew all the sheep tricks in the book, but you damn yankee's know yer way around them critters.



Hey stumpy let em tell you somthing that dad always told me. he told me if they didn't give you a hard time then they didn't like you.but besides we have to have some one to give a hard time too and you fit the bill


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 2, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> By the way Chucker, I thought I knew all the sheep tricks in the book, but you damn yankee's know yer way around them critters.




Why shucks. Yer gonna make me blush. And stuff..... :redface:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Why shucks. Yer gonna make me blush. And stuff..... :redface:



And everstuff.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> And *everstuff*.



You know that sheep move too??


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> You know that sheep move too??



Of course. I was born in Tennessee. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Of course. I was born in Tennessee. :msp_biggrin:



I wasn't i was born in Forest Park Georgia but then i raised in TN my whole life and don't know nothing about sheep or anything.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> I wasn't i was born in Forest Park Georgia but then i raised in TN my whole life *and don't know nothing about sheep or anything.*



Chainsaws seem to baffle the #### outta ya too.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Chainsaws seem to baffle the #### outta ya too.



Me three. Fickle lil critters they are


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 2, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> I wasn't i was born in Forest Park Georgia but then i raised in TN my whole life and don't know nothing about sheep or anything.



Hell man, if you live in and around this area then you know about the sheep. :msp_biggrin: It's the same in Va. and Georgia for that matter.

The Southeast: Where the men are men, and the sheep are afraid.


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Hell man, if you live in and around this area then you know about the sheep. :msp_biggrin: It's the same in Va. and Georgia for that matter.
> 
> The Southeast: Where the men are men, and the sheep are afraid.



 ok then i'll take your word for it.


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Chainsaws seem to baffle the #### outta ya too.



yeah i let them get on my last never untill i go out side and take a hammer to them.


----------



## oldmanriver (Apr 2, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> yeah i let them get on my last never untill i go out side and take a hammer to them.



Before you take a hammer to that saw take the good parts I sent your way off of it and trade them back to me because someone else may actually use them on a saw that will cut wood someday. :msp_angry:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought we took baffles out of saws.


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

oldmanriver said:


> Before you take a hammer to that saw take the good parts I sent your way off of it and trade them back to me because someone else may actually use them on a saw that will cut wood someday. :msp_angry:



LOL i'm not going to do that to that saw i'm going to uise them on a other saw if i can find one to get it running.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 2, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Why shucks. Yer gonna make me blush. And stuff..... :redface:



A. Yankees INVENTED the sheep thing...
B. if yer from Georgia, you KNOW what a "pretty mouth" is...
C. What the hell is going on in here???!!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> A. Yankees INVENTED the sheep thing...
> B. if yer from Georgia, you KNOW what a "pretty mouth" is...
> C. What the hell is going on in here???!!!





I'm from NY and sheep are as normal as bacon and frisbees.


Isn't Georgia down there somewhere over there by that state that's south of here....??


I've been asking myself that since I registered here.


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> A. Yankees INVENTED the sheep thing...
> B. if yer from Georgia, you KNOW what a "pretty mouth" is...
> C. What the hell is going on in here???!!!



yes i know what that means but i am not going there becuase i'm not that way.


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm from NY and sheep are as normal as bacon and frisbees.
> 
> 
> Isn't Georgia down there somewhere over there by that state that's south of here....??
> ...



it's the state under Tennessee


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 3, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> it's the state under Tennessee





lol I was kidding d00d but I appreciate your response. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> lol I was kidding d00d but I appreciate your response. :msp_biggrin:



your very welcome always trying to help :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 3, 2012)

Aint nothin safe in the Ozarks:msp_w00t:


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 3, 2012)

i was thinking about going to this gtg. but i'm having second thoughts now. these guy scare the hell out of me. if i do go i'm not bending over for nothing:msp_scared:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 3, 2012)

C'mon Scott there's enough room for every nut case this side of the nut house! 

Bend over or not - you're doomed like the rest of us if you go!!! 


:jester:


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> C'mon Scott there's enough room for every nut case this side of the nut house!
> 
> Bend over or not - you're doomed like the rest of us if you go!!!
> 
> ...



what was that you said in ky? "if you can't keep it in the family keep it in nate"
:msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 3, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> what was that you said in ky? "if you can't keep it in the family keep it in nate"
> :msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:




The first one was "If ya can't keep it in yer pants, keep it in the family!"


The second time around it was "If ya can't keep it in yer pants, keep it in Nate!"


:waaaht::waaaht::waaaht:


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 3, 2012)

lol thats right. k-y in ky was in there to
now i'm more scared then before:msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 3, 2012)

lol That was Wendell.....!!


"Well this *IS* the KY GTG!!!"


Jeez Steve our minds weren't in the gutter like yours! We wanted to run saws and hang out and you wanted to talk about intimate lube with a bunch of d00dz! Yuck!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 3, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i was thinking about going to this gtg. but i'm having second thoughts now. these guy scare the hell out of me. if i do go i'm not bending over for nothing:msp_scared:



If you won't bend over for nothing, how about $10.00:msp_w00t:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll pay him $20.....


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 3, 2012)

View attachment 232039

wendall bens over for free:msp_wub:
you will have to add a lot more zero's to that first number, a lot more.
i'm thinking i should not have sent that hat
damit now you have my adress
now i gotta move:bang:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'll pay him $20.....



He won't be worth a dime when you get done with him, I seen how you treat them sheep:msp_scared:


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 3, 2012)

i don't know if your trying to lure me in so you can:msp_wub::msp_wub:
or scare me away so you don't have to compete against mw saws:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 3, 2012)

LOL Stump and I are bidding on Scott......!


Sounds like an AS thread to me!!! :jester:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 3, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 232039
> 
> wendall bens over for free:msp_wub:
> you will have to add a lot more zero's to that first number, a lot more.
> ...




Keep it in Scott....??? :msp_wub::msp_wub:


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 3, 2012)

chainsaw, trying to get on topic but don't think it will work
sounds like i'm worth more bent over then standing up:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 3, 2012)

Poor Terry is gonna have a heart attack when he sees his thread.....!!


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Keep it in Scott....??? :msp_wub::msp_wub:



keep it in stumpy
he already dresses funny


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 3, 2012)

I call it cute but funny works too......


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 3, 2012)

i was thinking about going to bed, but i have all these horable thoughts in me head.
going to have nightmares tonite


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I call it cute but funny works too......



girly?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes, very girly. 



Sweet dreams Scott.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 3, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> keep it in stumpy
> he already dresses funny



You don't want to keep it there, It'll rot off:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 3, 2012)

can't sleep with all the thunder and hail
woke up dreaming stumpy was in the porta craper


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Apr 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Poor Terry is gonna have a heart attack when he sees his thread.....!!



I say once you've met any OP in person you have the green light for derailing the thread once in awhile just to show you care.


----------



## little possum (Apr 3, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Somebody is always gonna complain, wether it be about the fuel, the timers, the results or thr wood, somebody is gonna, either to ur face, or behind ur back....


Not me.

I didnt whine about the 372 Buildoff. Mitch built a nice cylinder that was made for pulling long bars, and thats what it does, not a cookie cutter.

I will whine about the 672 JREDAVarna croaking when you were in NC


----------



## o8f150 (Apr 3, 2012)

i am debating on going now,,,, you guys might think i am a tall lamb or something


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 3, 2012)

Subscribe


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 3, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> can't sleep with all the thunder and hail
> woke up dreaming stumpy was in the porta craper



Knowing the Sconni group will be coming down, Terry has outfitted the porta crapper with special toilet paper...


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Apr 3, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i'm worth more bent over then standing up



fixed it for ya


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Apr 3, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> me too i had mine handed to me so can draw you a picture of it but then again i gave a few out myself.



you gave out pictures of your ass?:msp_confused:


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jwalker1911 said:


> you gave out pictures of your ass?:msp_confused:



LOL nope i never did draw a picture but i had my butt whoopeded and handed to me so many times that it's probably routine that i haven't broke yet.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Knowing the Sconni group will be coming down, Terry has outfitted the porta crapper with special toilet paper...





Got the same setup in the chitter. It's great for when the roids act up.....


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 3, 2012)

ok ,so i go to bed and you guys have a party in here without me. i see how you guys are. i guess if you guys must,,,,,,,,,,,,:msp_thumbsup: party on.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 3, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> ok ,so i go to bed and you guys have a party in here without me. i see how you guys are. i guess if you guys must,,,,,,,,,,,,:msp_thumbsup: *party on*.




Will do sir!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 3, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Will do sir!



And stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cool2:


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 3, 2012)

and junk


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 3, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> and junk



Let's not go there... This thread will explode... Junk is never a topic you want to throw to the dogs...


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 3, 2012)

well then back to stuff


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 3, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> and junk



Speaking of junk..............................I busted my last rt angle tool today. I'm gonna order a CC specialty tool in the am and forget all this bull####.


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 3, 2012)

you will like it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 3, 2012)

What are you guys building for the 4 cube run? Waiting to be inspired? Or got something in mind already?


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 3, 2012)

ill be building a husky 365


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> What are you guys building for the 4 cube run? Waiting to be inspired? Or got something in mind already?



See my sig.....


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Apr 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Speaking of junk..............................I busted my last rt angle tool today. I'm gonna order a CC specialty tool in the am and forget all this bull####.



Back to the horse rasp & chisel!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> See my sig.....



That's an interesting selection there Randy... My first choice would be what Terry chose, but the partner is unique... I think I'll send something smaller...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## benp (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone slaughtering a 6400?.......


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 3, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Back to the horse rasp & chisel!



You know there's no going backward on tools Jon. That would be like going back to the misery whip instead of the chainsaw. 



Hedgerow said:


> That's an interesting selection there Randy... My first choice would be what Terry chose, but the partner is unique... I think I'll send something smaller...:msp_sneaky:



The Partner is a great 65cc saw. I had a P70 I should have hung onto. 



benp said:


> Anyone slaughtering a 6400?.......



I did think about that but.....................


----------



## benp (Apr 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You know there's no going backward on tools Jon. That would be like going back to the misery whip instead of the chainsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But what? I have an oem p/c I would donate and talk to ECSaws about the whole unlimited coil thing. Its....nasty..Or so I've seen on videos....


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 3, 2012)

benp said:


> But what? I have an oem p/c I would donate and talk to ECSaws about the whole unlimited coil thing. Its....nasty..So I've seen on videos....



I have the whole saw. I just think I can make a p65 faster.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 3, 2012)

benp said:


> Anyone slaughtering a 6400?.......



Eh... Open port saws are hard to deal with... But I'll bet there will be a couple there... Maybe even a clam shell or two...


----------



## benp (Apr 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I have the whole saw. I just think I can make a p65 faster.



MOST EXCELLENT!!!!!!!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Apr 3, 2012)

Sure does sound likea good time.....I could use a road trip but with my mom being sick theres no way I could find the time.....to bad its just a 4 cube build lol Ive got an 066 gettin set to go Terrys way in a couple days


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> What are you guys building for the 4 cube run? Waiting to be inspired? Or got something in mind already?



I'm not sure, but i do have an odd colored saw on the bench right now that would be elegable


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 3, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm not sure, but i do have an odd colored saw on the bench right now that would be elegable



Yes... But that would be a double dog top secret project....
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 3, 2012)

I think I'll send an open port saw over... Ran it tonight... Feeling pretty stout... 
Not gonna win of course... But won't be last...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 3, 2012)

well i think i got a saw for the race but i don't know who to send it to so i can get it ported.

does anyone have experience in port a Echo saws?

the one i just bought is a 3.75 cube and 61.5cc


----------



## DB43725 (Apr 4, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> well i think i got a saw for the race but i don't know who to send it to so i can get it ported.
> 
> does anyone have experience in port a Echo saws?
> 
> the one i just bought is a 3.75 cube and 61.5cc



Mastermind just done a 600p for me and its unreal how it came out. Let my stil buddy cut with it now he wants to own it,,,LOL


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 4, 2012)

DB43725 said:


> Mastermind just done a 600p for me and its unreal how it came out. Let my stil buddy cut with it now he wants to own it,,,LOL



LOL sounds like a mean saw you have. but i'll have to find someone to port a echo i seen on here that they port everyhting else but never seem a echo ported yet. i'm juts really wondering what it will turn out like.


----------



## DB43725 (Apr 4, 2012)

Mine is an Echo CS-600P


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 4, 2012)

DB43725 said:


> Mine is an Echo CS-600P



ok i c now well mine new echo is a CS60S and i was wanting to get it ported but if i do that then that cuts down the value on it some. but i was wanting to restore it and repaint it. so right now i'm in a hard spot on trying to decide what to do with it LOL.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 4, 2012)

DB43725 said:


> Mastermind just done a 600p for me and its unreal how it came out. Let my stil buddy cut with it now he wants to own it,,,LOL



I'd like to see that saw in the 4 cube build... It was a good runner...


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> ok i c now well mine new echo is a CS60S and i was wanting to get it ported but if i do that then that cuts down the value on it some. but i was wanting to restore it and repaint it. so right now i'm in a hard spot on trying to decide what to do with it LOL.



Model Profile: CS60S



Hedgerow said:


> I'd like to see that saw in the 4 cube build... It was a good runner...



Yes it was. You should bring it Dennis.


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Model Profile: CS60S
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was. You should bring it Dennis.




Randy i sent you a Pm about my echo saw


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Yes it was. You should bring it Dennis.



yeah you should bring it Dennis i would love to see it in person.


----------



## Chris J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> ...
> I had a P70 I should have hung onto.
> ...




That P70 is still here.


----------



## little possum (Apr 4, 2012)

So a Jred 670 is 4.1 cubic inches... It still says 4, so it can be in the 4 cube class right?


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 4, 2012)

it can play in the 4.1-5.0 cube class:msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> That P70 is still here.



I've been finding p65s and p55s to build a couple of 4 cubes out of. I plan to show up loaded for bear.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 4, 2012)

This thread needs some 4 cube vids.
[video=youtube_share;98OvAgJ8jO0]http://youtu.be/98OvAgJ8jO0[/video]


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 4, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> This thread needs some 4 cube vids.
> [video=youtube_share;98OvAgJ8jO0]http://youtu.be/98OvAgJ8jO0[/video]



Heck yeah now where is that John deer saw you been working on LOL i'm still wainting on that video


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 5, 2012)

This one??
[video=youtube_share;-5jiH2U7wCQ]http://youtu.be/-5jiH2U7wCQ[/video]


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 5, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> This one??
> [video=youtube_share;-5jiH2U7wCQ]http://youtu.be/-5jiH2U7wCQ[/video]



heck yeah thats the one i wished i had that saw but right now i'm kinda spent out on money untill i get a other tree job to do LOL


----------



## little possum (Apr 5, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> it can play in the 4.1-5.0 cube class:msp_wink:


 Then Ill sneak on some 630 badges, and tell you to stick it in the 4.1-5.0 class and leave the 272 topend on


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 5, 2012)

little possum said:


> Then Ill sneak on some 630 badges, and tell you to stick it in the 4.1-5.0 class and leave the 272 topend on



LOL being sneaky this early in the morning


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 5, 2012)

This 361 was not ported for a pipe, and the pipe was built for a different 361.

[video=youtube_share;BHPOc6gBWGg]http://youtu.be/BHPOc6gBWGg[/video]


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Apr 5, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> This 361 was not ported for a pipe, and the pipe was built for a different 361.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;BHPOc6gBWGg]http://youtu.be/BHPOc6gBWGg[/video]



thats definately got the coolness factor....


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 5, 2012)

well just order a rebuild kit for the carb on my new saw and some new chains for it also. so hopefully i'll get to come to the GTG and bring it with me.


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 6, 2012)

hey anyone building a crapper for stumpy for the GTG? if not i like to be the one to do it for him  i just have to find a metal seat to put on it and find out how tall he needs it and then it should be done LMAO


----------



## DB43725 (Apr 6, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> hey anyone building a crapper for stumpy for the GTG? if not i like to be the one to do it for him  i just have to find a metal seat to put on it and find out how tall he needs it and then it should be done LMAO



Sometimes crapers are worth their weight in GOLD,,, LOL


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I've been finding p65s and p55s to build a couple of 4 cubes out of. I plan to show up loaded with beer.



Thats what we like to hear. Just bring a couple kegs, it'll save you some money. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 6, 2012)

DB43725 said:


> Sometimes crapers are worth their weight in GOLD,,, LOL



yeah tell me about it. sometimes out hunting i wish i had one but you know how that is. but i always carry butt wiping paper though LOL


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 6, 2012)

hey everyone hows the saw building coming? haven't heard from anyone on here all day


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 7, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> hey everyone hows the saw building coming? haven't heard from anyone on here all day



Don't even have one in that size to build on. Thought about getting a 365 topend for the xpw but no time right now.


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 7, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Don't even have one in that size to build on. Thought about getting a 365 topend for the xpw but no time right now.




i heard that same here been working all day and no time to work on saws but maybe i'll get some time today to work on a few but thats if i don't have to go and give estimates for tree jobs.


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 7, 2012)

time to get this thread back to its regular scheduled program!:deadhorse:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 7, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> time to get this thread back to its regular scheduled program!:deadhorse:



Good idea... I got a 039 that wants to play... It don't have spark screens... Can you live with that??? It is, however, a real work saw...

When you run it, you'll see what I'm talkin' about...


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 7, 2012)

spark screen is not a requirement this go round.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 7, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> spark screen is not a requirement this go round.



Good... Cause the "man in black" edition is on it's way to TN and is soooooo gonna ruin everyone's day... 

Just figured I'd start the trash talk a couple months in advance... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 7, 2012)

you may just need to go ahead and get a head start just so you wont fall behind later on. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 7, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> time to get this thread back to its regular scheduled program!:deadhorse:






Yeah I agree.



So what's better, Miracle Whip or Mayonnaise....??


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 7, 2012)

mayo all the way,dont nobody want that salad dressing crap on there sammich


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 7, 2012)

so pass them chips already


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 7, 2012)

*Here ya go d00dz!*

BAM!!


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 7, 2012)

matter of fact i had me sum dem ther salt n vinegar chips with a mayo topped sammich just today


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 7, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> you may just need to go ahead and get a head start just so you wont fall behind later on. :hmm3grin2orange:



The 16" bar will be a disadvantage for it, but it'll fare ok... Hope yer sawyer has heavy hands... 
Just sayin'... :msp_sneaky:
Torque... Lots of it...


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 7, 2012)

just put on a bigger sprocket and hungrier chain. you get to round file and set the rakers on your own chain for this one. so you can sprocket and chain it up to show what it can do.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 7, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> BAM!!



Them are just good... Sans the red bull...
Just sayin...


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 7, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> just put on a bigger sprocket and hungrier chain. you get to round file and set the rakers on your own chain for this one. so you can sprocket and chain it up to show what it can do.



Yup... It ain't gonna win... But it'll be the most "useable" 039 you ever grabbed hold of... Stumpy got to try it out yesterday...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 8, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... It ain't gonna win... But it'll be the most "useable" 039 you ever grabbed hold of... Stumpy got to try it out yesterday...



You done a nice job on it, cosmeticly & mechanicly.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 8, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> matter of fact i had me sum dem ther salt n vinegar chips with a mayo topped sammich just today




Damn they're awesome aren't they..... ::thumbsup::



Believe it or not that was my food for the trip to the KY GTG. Had a bit left of chips and RedBull but I was runnin' on empty when I got to the hotel in Murray!! 


Gonna hafta go double time for the MO GTG. Gonna need 3 bags and atleast a 4 pack of Bull for your GTG as well. 


Damn I love these GTG'z I eat so darn well!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 8, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> You done a nice job on it, cosmeticly & mechanicly.



The fact that it's SEXY, is all that matters.. I guess I'll have to put a rim drive and 8 pin on it for TN... Just to run that teeny weenie 16" bar... :msp_sneaky:
Hahaha!!!! Now how are we gonna keep up this level till May????


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 8, 2012)

8 pin,come on up to the big boy table and put a 9 pin on it, then we will see if it has the torque to pull an aggressive chain.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 8, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> 8 pin,come on up to the big boy table and put a 9 pin on it, then we will see if it has the torque to pull an aggressive chain.



Pffffttt... 12% more??? C'mon Terry, let's at least give it a real challenge!!!
Bwahahaha!!!! Bring on those peaky pro grades and their tired old recipe's!!!
How am I doin' on the trash talk???
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 8, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Bwahahaha!!!! Bring on those peaky pro grades and their tired old recipe's!!!
> 
> How am I doin' on the trash talk???:msp_sneaky:



Yer doing fine. :cool2:

I picked up a six pack of this to bring with.......






It's looking like I'm gonna be building a Partner P65.......... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 8, 2012)

so who's going to join in? when you take the gloves off and let folks go hog wild on there saw,then give everyone an oppurtunity to play by letting in any brand in the 4 cube class be allowed and now all the sudden nobody wants to come out to play.but now when we called them work saws and everybody was building one(just as fast and hot as they could) evryone is ready for it,but when you call them gtg saws and allow people to change more parts out to get better performance,bam, all goes quiet. no more roosters a crowing out front about how good there saw is. just a bunch of chickens pecking around in the back ground. pffffft ,com on now ,put on your big girl panties and lets get to gettin it done. racing work saws on off the roll chain is only fun for so long. time to see what you can really do. sack up,butter cup.............otstir:

























if this dont get somebody fired up and ready to build a saw i give up.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 8, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> so who's going to join in? when you take the gloves off and let folks go hog wild on there saw,then give everyone an oppurtunity to play by letting in any brand in the 4 cube class be allowed and now all the sudden nobody wants to come out to play.but now when we called them work saws and everybody was building one(just as fast and hot as they could) evryone is ready for it,but when you call them gtg saws and allow people to change more parts out to get better performance,bam, all goes quiet. no more roosters a crowing out front about how good there saw is. just a bunch of chickens pecking around in the back ground. pffffft ,com on now ,put on your big girl panties and lets get to gettin it done. racing work saws on off the roll chain is only fun for so long. time to see what you can really do. sack up,butter cup.............otstir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My name is butter cup........I'll be yer huckleberry. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## o8f150 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> My name is butter cup........I'll be yer huckleberry. :msp_sneaky:



i have always heard you was on the left side of man hood:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 8, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i have always heard you was on the left side of man hood:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



You want some too? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## o8f150 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You want some too? :msp_sneaky:



your not my type,, wendell is more my type :msp_lol::msp_lol::msp_lol::msp_lol:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 8, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> your not my type,, wendell is more my type :msp_lol::msp_lol::msp_lol::msp_lol:



I concur. Wendell is more my type too. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 8, 2012)

god willing i'll be there. maybe a 2065


----------



## wendell (Apr 8, 2012)

Well, I was planning on coming 'til the Bromance Brothers got started.

I may have to stay up north where it's safe.


----------



## barneyrb (Apr 8, 2012)

wendell said:


> Well, I was planning on coming 'til the Bromance Brothers got started.
> 
> I may have to stay up north where it's safe.



As long as you ain't hearing banjo's you should be safe........


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 8, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> As long as you ain't hearing banjo's you should be safe........




[video=youtube;1tqxzWdKKu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 8, 2012)

wendell said:


> Well, I was planning on coming 'til the Bromance Brothers got started.
> 
> I may have to stay up north where it's safe.



So??? You gonna put on the big boy pants and bring something to run in the 4 cube class???:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 8, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> So??? You gonna put on the big boy pants and bring something to run in the 4 cube class???:msp_sneaky:



All he has are Big Boy britches..... :taped:


----------



## wendell (Apr 8, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> So??? You gonna put on the big boy pants and bring something to run in the 4 cube class???:msp_sneaky:



Ain't got nuthin'.

I was just coming to share my dashing good looks and witty personality.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 8, 2012)

I was hoping you were gonna share your 166.....


And by "share" I mean "give it to WoodChuck'r".....


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 8, 2012)

wendell said:


> Ain't got nuthin'.
> 
> I was just coming to share my dashing good looks and witty personality.



Find something... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 10, 2012)

well i have gotten a good start on my 365. the cylinder is machined and squish set. now time to get to grinding.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 10, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> well i have gotten a good start on my 365. the cylinder is machined and squish set. now time to get to grinding.



Make sure it's a good one Terry.... Cause it would be embarrasing to get beat by an 039...
:msp_tongue:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Make sure it's a good one Terry.... Cause it would be embarrasing to get beat by an 039...
> :msp_tongue:



You both will have to get past my P65 to claim a victory. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 10, 2012)

the 365 i am building should hold its own without any problems, the 2065 that im in the process of building will without a doubt leave any saw thats in the 4 cube build behind. unfortunately it will not conform to the rules. most likely it will be running on a healthy dose of nitro. that is if i can get it all together before the gtg. right now i have my 365xp to build and port,my 2065 to build and port,a members ms460 to build and port,amembers 394xp to port,and a members 044 to build and port. for some reason i feel like i have a lot to do on second shift in the next few weeks.:help:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 10, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You both will have to get past my P65 to claim a victory. :msp_thumbup:



True... But not that hard... Just make sure the carb is working right... Cause I don't want to kill that yellow dog on an off day...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 20, 2012)

Are we sposed to supply our own bar? If not what gauge you gonna run?


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 20, 2012)

You need to send /bring bar and chain along with.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 20, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> You need to send /bring bar and chain along with.



If things go right I'll be bringin it with me.:msp_thumbsup: 
How many saws are we allowed to enter?


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 20, 2012)

stumpy its pay to play so you can put in as many saws as you want . your paying for the fuel and wood your saw is running in with your entry fee.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 20, 2012)

Officially count me in for a 62cc Efco... Might be a little short on cubes, but you better bring your A game...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 20, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> stumpy its pay to play so you can put in as many saws as you want . your paying for the fuel and wood your saw is running in with your entry fee.



10-4


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 20, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> build off rules
> 
> the saw must fit in the 3.01 to 4.00 cube class
> 
> ...



 since it would be so easy to slip in a big bore saw or stroked saw on some of these chassies,the bore and stroke of top 3 saws will be measured if there is any hint of a cheater saw,so guys i would advise playing on the level or you will be outed in front of everyone for being a cheater


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 20, 2012)

I bet nobody looks under the hood of my old beater.


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 20, 2012)

something just sounds wrong about that statement randy.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I bet nobody looks under the hood of my old beater.



If I bring three saws, you won't have to worry about gettin spec checked


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 20, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> If I bring three saws, you won't have to worry about gettin spec checked



Now Stumpy.......don't make me say mean things here on the interwebs. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 20, 2012)

ugh stumpy ,we will check top 3 not last 3:jester:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 20, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> ugh stumpy ,we will check top 3 not last 3:jester:



That's fine... But when you measure that littl old Efco, it'll just depress you more Terry...
Just sayin...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 20, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> ugh stumpy ,we will check top 3 not last 3:jester:



OH, I musta read it wrong.


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 20, 2012)

so what the efco you trying to say


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Now Stumpy.......don't make me say mean things here on the interwebs. :msp_sneaky:



But yer so cute when you get mean


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 20, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> But yer so cute when you get mean



And Stuff.


----------



## ndlawrence (Apr 20, 2012)

Im gonna be there lord willing!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Apr 20, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> since it would be so easy to slip in a big bore saw or stroked saw on some of these chassies,the bore and stroke of top 3 saws will be measured if there is any hint of a cheater saw,so guys i would advise playing on the level or you will be outed in front of everyone for being a cheater



.....is there a No Wipe your a$$ rule before you run the saw.....otherwise you might have a $hittie run.......Hahahahahahaha!.....Way to many rules!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 21, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> so what the efco you trying to say



Just spicing up you guys' husky/Stihl diet a little... Gotta mix it up...


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey look!!! DC showed up!!! Unfortunately we can't use race chains...
:msp_sneaky:
I'm gonna need one...


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Apr 21, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Hey look!!! DC showed up!!! Unfortunately we can't use race chains...
> :msp_sneaky:
> I'm gonna need one...




Yep!.....rule # 9 & 10

9. no square ground chain

10. no chassy work on the chain (no thinning,no dog boning,no tunneling,no stoning ,no
spinnign down rivets)

rule# 25......no nothing!........Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 21, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Yep!.....rule # 9 & 10
> 
> 9. no square ground chain
> 
> ...



That's ok... 
Just won't be as smooth is all...
Runnem'!!!!!!


----------



## DB43725 (Apr 21, 2012)

So this is a 50cc to 65cc race ?


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 21, 2012)

Pretty much...


----------



## husq2100 (Apr 21, 2012)

its just a work saw race in disguise......


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 21, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Officially count me in for a 62cc Efco... Might be a little short on cubes, but you better bring your A game...
> :msp_sneaky:



 I'm chearleading for the off brand.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 21, 2012)

Underdogs rule Its time for a new top dog:msp_angry::msp_angry:.


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 21, 2012)

so what i guess i should do is get rid of the rules. that way only the guys with the most experience to do the work. or the guys with the most money to pay to have it done would be able to compete. so i guess should cater my gtg builds for the hand full of people capable of building an all out racesaw instead of having an event that all the guys that want to have fun and join in could have a chance at winning. forgive me for being such a prude and wanting everyone to have fun instead of catering to just the couple of guys that would actually sack up and build a full race saw and send it out. seems to me thats its still my money ,my time,my place ,my wood,my gtg, my rules,my my my i guess i should just do it the way i want since its MY gtg. thats leaves you the choice to either join in or not.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 21, 2012)

Go get em T man!!!!!

Unfortunatly my work is so crazy right now,, I wont be able to make it,,, :bang::bang:

but have fun any way,,,


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 21, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> so what i guess i should do is get rid of the rules. that way only the guys with the most experience to do the work. or the guys with the most money to pay to have it done would be able to compete. so i guess should cater my gtg builds for the hand full of people capable of building an all out racesaw instead of having an event that all the guys that want to have fun and join in could have a chance at winning. forgive me for being such a prude and wanting everyone to have fun instead of catering to just the couple of guys that would actually sack up and build a full race saw and send it out. seems to me thats its still my money ,my time,my place ,my wood,my gtg, my rules,my my my i guess i should just do it the way i want since its MY gtg. thats leaves you the choice to either join in or not.



Yeah......you're just an #######.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 21, 2012)

Rules is rules, I'm in either way.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 21, 2012)

Muh wife Opened this up yesterday for me. All I could do was stare at it. 







I would like to have two or three saws in it, but who knows at this point. Maybe I can teach muh boys how to do one up. It shouldn't take much to outrun terry....


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 21, 2012)

DANG Jeremy!!!

You might want to take it easy on those percocets for a while!
They make you say the funniest things!LOL


Mike


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Apr 21, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> so what i guess i should do is get rid of the rules. that way only the guys with the most experience to do the work. or the guys with the most money to pay to have it done would be able to compete. so i guess should cater my gtg builds for the hand full of people capable of building an all out racesaw instead of having an event that all the guys that want to have fun and join in could have a chance at winning. forgive me for being such a prude and wanting everyone to have fun instead of catering to just the couple of guys that would actually sack up and build a full race saw and send it out. seems to me thats its still my money ,my time,my place ,my wood,my gtg, my rules,my my my i guess i should just do it the way i want since its MY gtg. thats leaves you the choice to either join in or not.



.........don't take much of a sack to run a chisel chain!......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 21, 2012)

anyone please feel free to build a full blown 4 cube racer with your own special recipe of chain and send it on over. im sure that there will be a few 4 cube alky saws here for it to compete with.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 21, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> anyone please feel free to build a full blown 4 cube racer with your own special recipe of chain and send it on over. im sure that there will be a few 4 cube alky saws here for it to compete with.



Uh.... Yea... I'll get right on that Terry...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 21, 2012)

These full blown race 4 cubes gonna hafta be stock appearing or are ya okay with cut plastics and running pipes.....??


----------



## DB43725 (Apr 21, 2012)

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


WoodChuck'r said:


> These full blown race 4 cubes gonna hafta be stock appearing or are ya okay with cut plastics and running pipes.....??


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 21, 2012)

chucker if its a full blown race saw then id say in 4 cube it would be stock appearing. theres not any 4 cube pipe saw classes around here that i know of. if its got a pipe it goes open hotsaw.


----------



## husq2100 (Apr 21, 2012)

Terry, its your gig and no matter how you run it, im sure you are all going to have one hell of a time . Im not trying to stir crap up or poke fun. Im serious when I say I just dont see any difference between what you have layed out and a pepped up modded work saw? What can you do on your build that you wouldnt be able to do on a work saw?


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 21, 2012)

in my opinion theres a big difference in the porting of a true work saw and a 10x10 cookie cutter. i port my saws differently for different uses. some may only have one recipe for a hot cookie cutter and call it a works saw. i run saws for a living and know that some of the work saws that ive seen that were so called able to be worked all day , couldnt make it till lunch cutting hardwoods.


----------



## deerjackie (Apr 21, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> in my opinion theres a big difference in the porting of a true work saw and a 10x10 cookie cutter. i port my saws differently for different uses. some may only have one recipe for a hot cookie cutter and call it a works saw. i run saws for a living and know that some of the work saws that ive seen that were so called able to be worked all day , couldnt make it till lunch cutting hardwoods.


 Y ea but you get to eat lunch an hour earlier on the way to the parts 
shop with saw in a bucket


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 21, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> chucker if its a full blown race saw then id say in 4 cube it would be stock appearing. theres not any 4 cube pipe saw classes around here that i know of. if its got a pipe it goes open hotsaw.




10-4 d00d I was just curious. Doubt I'll have anything that's piped and running alcohol though......


Like to have a zingin' 365 to join in on the fun so that may happen. But after the GTG it'll get turned into a ported XPW woods saw so whatever I being with me won't stay that way after your GTG. S'no biggie honestly, I'll be coming to hang out and see / meet people more than anything anyways.


There any near by hotels Terry....?? I'm not too interested in camping out in the hot humid weather of Tennessee in mid June.


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 22, 2012)

oakridge tn is just about 15 min away and has several hotels to choose from. plenty of resteraunts too. its a pretty good size town.


----------



## wendell (Apr 22, 2012)

and, it has a special glow at night. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 22, 2012)

it is known as the secret city for a good reason. its a secret as to just how many nukes are hidden under the town of oak ridge.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 22, 2012)

Don't forget the porta crapper


----------



## booger1286 (Apr 22, 2012)

Whats the address and what time is everyone gonna get there? Im gonna do my best to make it. 
Wish i had a good 65 cc saw to bring.


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 22, 2012)

103 duncan woods rd
oliver springs tn 37840


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 22, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> 103 duncan woods rd
> oliver springs tn 37840



Ive seen that before,,,,


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 22, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> 103 duncan woods rd
> oliver springs tn 37840





RiverRat2 said:


> Ive seen that before,,,,



Me Too!


----------



## little possum (Apr 22, 2012)

Me 3! And I think we stayed in the Holiday Inn in Oakridge. Way nicer than I was expecting to find in the "sticks" of TN. The Appalachian Americans are pretty nice up that way.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 22, 2012)

little possum said:


> Me 3! And I think we stayed in the Holiday Inn in Oakridge. Way nicer than I was expecting to find in the "sticks" of TN. The Appalachian Americans are pretty nice up that way.



"Sticks" huh? :msp_mad:


----------



## DB43725 (Apr 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> "Sticks" huh? :msp_mad:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes I said sticks  Thats what Wiggs said we lived in when he came to visit. I just looked at him like he had lost his mind..


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 23, 2012)

little possum said:


> Yes I said sticks  Thats what Wiggs said we lived in when he came to visit. I just looked at him like he had lost his mind..



I do live in the sticks.......that is the truth. I love it though. I was raised in Raleigh, NC and moved here when I was 21. After the rat race that Raleigh was I love this place. There's a huge tree farm that borders our property.....it's literally miles across that place to the nearest house. People here still wave. The old guys that hang around at the store all know my name.......

It's a great place to live.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 23, 2012)

I grew up in the city of Rochester and I moved out to the sticks (50 miles south). S'awesome out here. 


The fast city life certainly wasn't / isn't for me. I prefer to be the hell away from people. ::thumbsup::


----------



## morewood (Apr 23, 2012)

Whats the point in having all these saws if you don't live in the sticks......that's my excuse anyway.:msp_smile:

Shea


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 23, 2012)

this isnt in the sticks ,its fine southern living territory:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PJF1313 (Apr 23, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I grew up in the city of Rochester and I moved out to the sticks (50 miles south). S'awesome out here.
> 
> 
> The fast city life certainly wasn't / isn't for me. I prefer to be the hell away from people. ::thumbsup::




People suck!! 

When/if I can retire, it's up to the Catskill/Schoharie sticks for me. I can't wait to get off this over crowded sand bar I'm on now!


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 24, 2012)

today was a slight set back at work. i dont know how much time in will have free i the next couple of months. i had an employee get hurt today. of course it was my fault that he got hurt and im sick about it. i had drug up a couple of trees at once with the grapple so he could top them. one tree was extremely bowed. picture a banana on its back with both ends stickin up when he cut all the limbs off of it. when i was backing up to the logs to haul them out he was walking away from them and i could not see him becouse there was a tree in between us. when i touched the tree it rolled over and the bowed up end hit him in the side of the leg breaking it. when it rolled onto him i jumped off the skidder and ran over to him. grabbed up the 346xp he was using to top with and bucked the log off of him. his leg was slightly curved when the log rolled off. i called in the emt and kept him as stable as i could till they arrived. after several hrs in the emergency room we now know that the tib is broke in 1 place and the fib is broke in 3 places. he had a knee replaced 4 months ago and was kinda slow getting around and this messed up the prostetic.i will have to carry the load of his work till he is healed up.(ill will try also to carry his pay to him just like he is still here god willing), so bare with me as i try and get thru this. if i can carry the load the gtg will still be on but if for some reason i cant i hope you guys can understand. right now making sure this guy has what he needs is going to be a heavy burden. paying the same wage and doing twice the work will be a strain at the very least.


----------



## wendell (Apr 24, 2012)

Terry, I'm so sorry to hear this. :msp_sad:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 24, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> today was a slight set back at work. i dont know how much time in will have free i the next couple of months. i had an employee get hurt today. of course it was my fault that he got hurt and im sick about it. i had drug up a couple of trees at once with the grapple so he could top them. one tree was extremely bowed. picture a banana on its back with both ends stickin up when he cut all the limbs off of it. when i was backing up to the logs to haul them out he was walking away from them and i could not see him becouse there was a tree in between us. when i touched the tree it rolled over and the bowed up end hit him in the side of the leg breaking it. when it rolled onto him i jumped off the skidder and ran over to him. grabbed up the 346xp he was using to top with and bucked the log off of him. his leg was slightly curved when the log rolled off. i called in the emt and kept him as stable as i could till they arrived. after several hrs in the emergency room we now know that the tib is broke in 1 place and the fib is broke in 3 places. he had a knee replaced 4 months ago and was kinda slow getting around and this messed up the prostetic.i will have to carry the load of his work till he is healed up.(ill will try also to carry his pay to him just like he is still here god willing), so bare with me as i try and get thru this. if i can carry the load the gtg will still be on but if for some reason i cant i hope you guys can understand. right now making sure this guy has what he needs is going to be a heavy burden. paying the same wage and doing twice the work will be a strain at the very least.



Sorry to hear of your set back and your help getting hurt,,, Wish I was closer,, I just found out Im back on 7 days a week statring Friday :bang: through the middle of May for sure,,, possibly into June so Im pretty well Hosed to make it for sure:msp_angry:


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow. Terry, thats just......man I dont really know what to say other than I am very sorry. I will certainly throw some cash your way. Thats just pure rotten luck man. And I for one can certainly understand if the GTG is a no go. Good luck and Godspeed man.


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this Terry. Don't worry about us . Just do what you need to do. And take care of yourself too. I know you feel bad.
We'll have you both in our prayers.


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 24, 2012)

i am literally sick to my stomach at the thought of what happened. this is a really good guy that works hard and earns his pay. its hard to find that type of guy anymore. knowing that he is laid up and its my fault is crushing. at this point all i can do is put his name in every prayer chain i can find and gear up for coming weeks heavy load. his job will be there waiting on him when he heels . but from now on he will be the one in the skidder.


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 25, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> today was a slight set back at work. i dont know how much time in will have free i the next couple of months. i had an employee get hurt today. of course it was my fault that he got hurt and im sick about it. i had drug up a couple of trees at once with the grapple so he could top them. one tree was extremely bowed. picture a banana on its back with both ends stickin up when he cut all the limbs off of it. when i was backing up to the logs to haul them out he was walking away from them and i could not see him becouse there was a tree in between us. when i touched the tree it rolled over and the bowed up end hit him in the side of the leg breaking it. when it rolled onto him i jumped off the skidder and ran over to him. grabbed up the 346xp he was using to top with and bucked the log off of him. his leg was slightly curved when the log rolled off. i called in the emt and kept him as stable as i could till they arrived. after several hrs in the emergency room we now know that the tib is broke in 1 place and the fib is broke in 3 places. he had a knee replaced 4 months ago and was kinda slow getting around and this messed up the prostetic.i will have to carry the load of his work till he is healed up.(ill will try also to carry his pay to him just like he is still here god willing), so bare with me as i try and get thru this. if i can carry the load the gtg will still be on but if for some reason i cant i hope you guys can understand. right now making sure this guy has what he needs is going to be a heavy burden. paying the same wage and doing twice the work will be a strain at the very least.




Terry don't worry about us you go and take care of business. if the GTG is a no go then we can always set a other date for it. you just go and take care of business. My prayers are with you and your employee. i hope he pulls threw this hard time.

If you need anything you let us know. if you need a other worker or anything you give me a call i'll PM my cell number to you here in a minute


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 25, 2012)

Not fun Terry. Not fun at all. 

Sorry to hear that man. Hopefully all goes as well as it can. 


If yer GTG gets cancelled / postponed it's no biggie. Life happens and sometimes you gotta put the brakes on and figure things out. I can very strongly relate to having to do that. Case in point, it's no biggie dude. Do whatcha gotta do and keep us posted. Take care of yourself, family, and your cutting partner. If we miss out because you're busy with life I doubt anyone is gonna look down on that. And fark'em if they do...


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 25, 2012)

Ugh... And it's fixing to get pretty warm too... Work mindfully Terry...


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 25, 2012)

well my worker has got to have surgery tommorrow. the doctor said its bad but not as bad as the emergency room doctor said it was. the leg will have to be plated and screwed back together. the tib is shattered and has to be plated to hold it for healing. the fib just has one clean break about 2 inches below the knee ,but will be plated and screwed as well while there in there. ive said it a million times and ill say it again. it not a matter of if yourgoing to get hurt logging. its when are you going to get hurt and how bad will it be. maybe i can sleep tonight knowing that it can all be fixed and a few months of rest and he will be back to work. i may just have to turn this gtg into a charity event for him.


----------



## wendell (Apr 25, 2012)

Sounds like an excellent idea.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm thinkin' so... 
:msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 25, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> today was a slight set back at work. i dont know how much time in will have free i the next couple of months. i had an employee get hurt today. of course it was my fault that he got hurt and im sick about it. i had drug up a couple of trees at once with the grapple so he could top them. one tree was extremely bowed. picture a banana on its back with both ends stickin up when he cut all the limbs off of it. when i was backing up to the logs to haul them out he was walking away from them and i could not see him becouse there was a tree in between us. when i touched the tree it rolled over and the bowed up end hit him in the side of the leg breaking it. when it rolled onto him i jumped off the skidder and ran over to him. grabbed up the 346xp he was using to top with and bucked the log off of him. his leg was slightly curved when the log rolled off. i called in the emt and kept him as stable as i could till they arrived. after several hrs in the emergency room we now know that the tib is broke in 1 place and the fib is broke in 3 places. he had a knee replaced 4 months ago and was kinda slow getting around and this messed up the prostetic.i will have to carry the load of his work till he is healed up.(ill will try also to carry his pay to him just like he is still here god willing), so bare with me as i try and get thru this. if i can carry the load the gtg will still be on but if for some reason i cant i hope you guys can understand. right now making sure this guy has what he needs is going to be a heavy burden. paying the same wage and doing twice the work will be a strain at the very least.



If all business owners had the mind set you have the world would be a better place. You


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 25, 2012)

a man is only as good, as he is good to others. id hope that someone would do the same for me some day if it evers happens that way. my plans are when the wiggs charity donations are over listing some things for the benefit of my worker to donate to. i just dont want to take anything from jeremy by starting another donation thread right now.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 25, 2012)

Hope every thing works out for the helper and you too Terry!

I got me a seriously disadvantaged 4 cuber if the GTG is ago. Is only a 55cc, but what the hell.......Im just in it for the fun .

Ugly as sin eh?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 25, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Hope every thing works out for the helper and you too Terry!
> 
> I got me a seriously disadvantaged 4 cuber if the GTG is ago. Is only a 55cc, but what the hell.......Im just in it for the fun .
> 
> Ugly as sin eh?



A saw only its mother could love. A partner?:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow... That is one ugly saw!!! But I'll bet it runs good by June...:msp_wink:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 25, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Wow... That is one ugly saw!!! But I'll bet it runs good by June...:msp_wink:



Yeah ugly isn't even the correct word lol...... It actually runs too, despite it's deathly looks . Ill get er cleaned up and tuned in for a last place finish . It an open port cylinder saw.....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 25, 2012)

Hedgerow, A very manly saw should be arriving tomorrow.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 25, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hedgerow, A very manly saw should be arriving tomorrow.:msp_w00t:



Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 25, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Yeah ugly isn't even the correct word lol...... It actually runs too, despite it's deathly looks . Ill get er cleaned up and tuned in for a last place finish . It an open port cylinder saw.....



Awe... It'll run fine... You'll do your homework!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 25, 2012)

Terry, I'm really sorry to hear about the injury.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 25, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> well my worker has got to have surgery tommorrow. the doctor said its bad but not as bad as the emergency room doctor said it was. the leg will have to be plated and screwed back together. the tib is shattered and has to be plated to hold it for healing. the fib just has one clean break about 2 inches below the knee ,but will be plated and screwed as well while there in there. ive said it a million times and ill say it again. it not a matter of if yourgoing to get hurt logging. its when are you going to get hurt and how bad will it be. maybe i can sleep tonight knowing that it can all be fixed and a few months of rest and he will be back to work. i may just have to turn this gtg into a charity event for him.



Ain't that the truth. It's just too easy to get hurt when there's danger all round you. Watching your back only goes so far. It don't matter how careful you are, theres just a million things waiting to go wrong all around you. Terry, accidents happen bro. Try not to get down on yourself, there's just to many "what ifs" in the woods for something not to go wrong sometimes.
I hope everything goes well with your buds leg. Good luck with everything.


----------



## wheelman (Apr 25, 2012)

Really sorry to hear about your misfortune Terry. A good friend of mine dropped a log with his loader a few days ago and nearly killed his dad. He is still in pretty bad shape and not sure how it will turn out. These things are going to happen in this line of work the best you can do. No need in beating yourself up about it. You are doing more than 90% of loggers would be doing for a hurt employee and I commend you for that.
If there is anything I can do to help you guys out dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 27, 2012)

Terry How did the surgery go. Don't work your self to death.


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 27, 2012)

didnt get out of surgery until about 6pm last night. they got the leg pieced back together but they are worried about the swelling cutting off circulation. i think if they can get the swelling under control things will be ok.


----------



## morewood (Apr 27, 2012)

I am convinced that trees are out for us. I had a downed sapling swing back and hit me three weeks ago, out cold on a running tractor. Only a moderate concussion and two weeks of no work. In my mind I went over everything that happened, and I simply believe that there is no way to stop all accidents from happening. Please don't beat yourself up over this, things will always happen that are out of our control. On another note, if you truly think you can go through with the GTG, let me know. I have the 15th off and the 11th-14th are optional work days. I wouldn't have a problem working with you and helping set things up so that you can bring in some much needed relief for your help. Mind you, I need very detailed instructions when working for someone else........just ask my wife:msp_biggrin:

Shea


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 28, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> didnt get out of surgery until about 6pm last night. they got the leg pieced back together but they are worried about the swelling cutting off circulation. i think if they can get the swelling under control things will be ok.



dang i'll be praying for him and you. Terry if you need any help what so ever you give me a call i sent you a pm with my cell number in it.


----------



## Chris J. (Apr 28, 2012)

Terry, sorry to hear about the accident, hopefully your employee will fully recover from the surgery. Don't beat yourself up, take care of business first, and if the GTG has to be postponed, so be it.

Maybe you could figure out a way to turn a GTG into putting a bunch chainsaw nuts to work to benefit your business & your employee? I have no idea, but it's a thought.

Let me know if I can help in some way.


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 28, 2012)

well he has not been released from the hospital yet. today for some reason he had a 103* fever.also the swelling hasnt stopped yet. they are giving him some anti inflamatory medicine and keeping him on some hi po pain meds. hopefully he will get stabilized and sent home soon. i may turn this gtg into a fundraiser of sorts. i just need to figure out how to go about it. i have several items that i will be raffleing off after the wiggs charity is over. i have a few toys that i will be parting with and sending the money his way. i will get things going on it asap. right now i have enough wood for the gtg other than the cants. i have enough wood for a big gtg. i believe the gtg is still a go and so is the 4 cube build.


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 28, 2012)

Right now lets just pray and hope they get that fever gone and the swelling down.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Apr 28, 2012)

If anybody would be passing by on the way I can find some wood big enough to make cants


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 28, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> well he has not been released from the hospital yet. today for some reason he had a 103* fever.also the swelling hasnt stopped yet. they are giving him some anti inflamatory medicine and keeping him on some hi po pain meds. hopefully he will get stabilized and sent home soon. * i may turn this gtg into a fundraiser of sorts. i just need to figure out how to go about it.* i have several items that i will be raffleing off after the wiggs charity is over. i have a few toys that i will be parting with and sending the money his way. i will get things going on it asap. right now i have enough wood for the gtg other than the cants. i have enough wood for a big gtg. i believe the gtg is still a go and so is the 4 cube build .



Im in!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 28, 2012)

rick you need to figure out how to be "IN" tn on junes 16th :hmm3grin2orange: your a regular around here and it wont be the same without you. heck you were first to arrive at the last 2 gtg's.


----------



## zogger (Apr 29, 2012)

Man, I am sorry to hear about your worker and what you have to do now. You're a good dude to keep him in cash during his recovery.

Just don't hurt yourself trying to do two guy's jobs, then you'll be no good for either of you.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 29, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> well he has not been released from the hospital yet. today for some reason he had a 103* fever.also the swelling hasnt stopped yet. they are giving him some anti inflamatory medicine and keeping him on some hi po pain meds. hopefully he will get stabilized and sent home soon.  i may turn this gtg into a fundraiser of sorts. i just need to figure out how to go about it. i have several items that i will be raffleing off after the wiggs charity is over. i have a few toys that i will be parting with and sending the money his way. i will get things going on it asap. right now i have enough wood for the gtg other than the cants. i have enough wood for a big gtg. i believe the gtg is still a go and so is the 4 cube build.



I think it's a great idea. I'll help ya any way a can brotherman.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 29, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> rick you need to figure out how to be "IN" tn on junes 16th :hmm3grin2orange: your a regular around here and it wont be the same without you. heck you were first to arrive at the last 2 gtg's.



LOL,,, the I'm in is for the fundraiser,,, I will do what ever the the Good Lord allows me to do,, to help,,,

There is an outside chance I can make the GTG and I have the vacation days for travel scheduled,,, it just depends on what happens @ my real JOB!!! and not my stump/tree removal extra job,,,,:msp_smile: Just dont want to get my hopes up,, if I can get off I plan on being there early as usual,,,


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 29, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I think it's a great idea. I'll help ya any way a can brotherman.



+2


----------



## Chris J. (Apr 29, 2012)

Rick, if you're able to make it, & you're leaving from home, let me know. I've got two reliable vehicles that get decent gas mileage, both 4 bangers. My wife will be on summer vacation, so she can look after our dog zoo, etc.


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 29, 2012)

heck yeah i'm in too i'm here to help out any way i can.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 29, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Hope every thing works out for the helper and you too Terry!
> 
> I got me a seriously disadvantaged 4 cuber if the GTG is ago. Is only a 55cc, but what the hell.......Im just in it for the fun .
> 
> Ugly as sin eh?





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> A saw only its mother could love. A partner?:msp_scared:



F55 = a *cheap* Partner.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 29, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Rick, if you're able to make it, & you're leaving from home, let me know. I've got two reliable vehicles that get decent gas mileage, both 4 bangers. My wife will be on summer vacation, so she can look after our dog zoo, etc.



Cool,,, that'd be better than going Solo!!!! sending you a text


----------



## Chris J. (Apr 29, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Cool,,, that'd be better than going Solo!!!! sending you a text



I don't text, & couldn't figure out who I knew with a XXX area code; called you, LMOVM.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 29, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> F55 = a *cheap* Partner.



Thats the best part!! :msp_wink:

I happen to have a R16 cylinder on the way for it though.....


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 29, 2012)

Can we donate saws for the Fundraiser?

If we can then i want to donate my Echo 60 super with new seals and newish oil line for the fundraiser so we can raffle it off.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 30, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Thats the best part!! :msp_wink:
> 
> I happen to have a R16 cylinder on the way for it though.....



I got my work cut out for me... Don't I... Something tells me Niko wouldn't know what to do with that cheap Partner once you're done with it Durand... 
Unique and original find...
My hat's off to you!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 30, 2012)

my help has been released and sent home. now down the long rd to recovery. the doctor did tell his wife that he would never walk the same again. i am gathering up stuff for a charity drive for his benifit. there are a few members already signedup to send saws and stuff to sale or put up for donations. myself i will be petting up a ported saw or two. i may even put up an xpw since theres been so many 460's done already. i will likely be putting up my 2165 also. hopefully we can put a little change in the bank for a downed logger.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm in.

I also was contacted by a member that plans to send some saws for this drive........


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 30, 2012)

sounds good, i do believe there is an good ol 288xp going in also. i dont think it is ported but that could easily change.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Apr 30, 2012)

Im in.....aint got much but what i have is yours(cept my wife)...fyi that 064 is a bada$$....just sayin,almost scares me


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 30, 2012)

told yah you were gonna like it...... now about that 460 up grade


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Apr 30, 2012)

Gotta line up another drywall job first then you get the 460,dont believe all the doc says about not being able to walk the same again,had a friend break his back terribly bad....told him he would never lift over 25 lbs again......he was competing in body building competitions 3 years later....willpower is an amazing thing....kinda sucked tho,you never want some guy trying to show off pics of himself in a speedo


----------



## Mastermind (May 1, 2012)

Jwalker1911 said:


> Gotta line up another drywall job first then you get the 460,dont believe all the doc says about not being able to walk the same again,had a friend break his back terribly bad....told him he would never lift over 25 lbs again......he was competing in body building competitions 3 years later....willpower is an amazing thing....kinda sucked tho,you never want some guy trying to show off pics of himself in a speedo



Hell man Doctors told me I'd be in a wheel chain before I was 40. I'll be 48 in July..........no wheelchair either.


----------



## tlandrum (May 1, 2012)

he already had problems with his knee replacement that was last year. he never got complete range of motion back in the leg and the doctor is just speculating that this is going to compound the problems that he already has. i really hope the docs wrong too. only time will tell. i think while he his out of commisiion that he is going to go ahead and have his shoulder redone. it was actually scheduled for surgery this week to repair a tear that they had fixed once already. if he has the shoulder done while he is out with this broken leg he may need a electric wheelchair to get around. i pray that it all works out for him.


----------



## tlandrum (May 3, 2012)

any one been working on there 4 cube saw? i ended up just doing a woods port on mine and putting it in the woods. you guys shouldnt have any problem beating it :evilgrin:


----------



## wigglesworth (May 3, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> any one been working on there 4 cube saw? i ended up just doing a woods port on mine and putting it in the woods. you guys shouldnt have any problem beating it :evilgrin:



I've stared at mine in the shop a couple times. I might just have to enter it stock...


----------



## o8f150 (May 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Hell man Doctors told me I'd be in a wheel chain before I was 40. I'll be 48 in July..........no wheelchair either.



dang it randy,,, i thought oyu was going to be 68 :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:,, don't feel bad,, i just turned 50 sunday,, i didn't think i would see that


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> any one been working on there 4 cube saw? i ended up just doing a woods port on mine and putting it in the woods. you guys shouldnt have any problem beating it :evilgrin:



I did get to cut the squish band in my cylinder this afternoon........ :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow (May 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I did get to cut the squish band in my cylinder this afternoon........ :msp_thumbup:



You're ahead of me... I just had to "re-do" the muffler... Hope to chart the difference this weekend... It's gonna be a real work saw, so it's not gonna get any radical treatment, but it will be a nice one... As far as beating a ported 365? Eh... I just hope the operator is ham fisted...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You're ahead of me... I just had to "re-do" the muffler... Hope to chart the difference this weekend... It's gonna be a real work saw, so it's not gonna get any radical treatment, but it will be a nice one... As far as beating a ported 365? Eh... I just hope the operator is ham fisted...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Mine is a Partner S65 with a 365 piston.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Mine is a Partner S65 with a 365 piston.



That's a cool choice of saws... I was hoping for a large selection of "unique" saws for this build...


----------



## tree monkey (May 3, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> any one been working on there 4 cube saw? i ended up just doing a woods port on mine and putting it in the woods. you guys shouldnt have any problem beating it :evilgrin:



um well yes


----------



## Hedgerow (May 4, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> um well yes



Which model did you chose to bring to the party???


----------



## wigglesworth (May 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Which model did you chose to bring to the party???



I know u didn't ask me, but if I get healed up enough to work on it, dis bee mine...







My buddy came to pick up his saw the other day, so i seized the oppurtunity of a strong back that could start the dang thing and i let him run it, and it spanked his 272xp... And it's still STOCK!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (May 4, 2012)

Another cool choice!!! Liking what I'm seeing!!!


----------



## wigglesworth (May 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Another cool choice!!! Liking what I'm seeing!!!



I planned on building a couple, but with my "suprise" neck surgery, coupled with the lack of finding a 365 bottom end for the top end I acquired, I'll be lucky to get this one done. Time will tell though....


----------



## tree monkey (May 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Which model did you chose to bring to the party???



what, and spoil the suprise?:msp_tongue:


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 4, 2012)

Im ready to work on mine, just been too busy with other things. Maybe I'll get a start on it this weekend...:msp_unsure:

It'll be here before we know it!


----------



## Hedgerow (May 4, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> what, and spoil the suprise?:msp_tongue:



Ain't found one eh???:hmm3grin2orange:
That's ok, just make sure you bring rope cheese.


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 4, 2012)

How many will be building a saw less than 60-65cc? 

If mine actually runs it will be 3.3 cube....55cc....


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 5, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I know u didn't ask me, but if I get healed up enough to work on it, dis bee mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it when I get to hand free spankings out!!!!


----------



## Chris J. (May 7, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> I like it when I get to hand free spankings out!!!!



:msp_ohmy: Rick, I'm starting to rethink the road trip to TN .


----------



## tlandrum (May 10, 2012)

i had a slight set back on my 2165 today. the ring pin locator some how wallowed itself into the upper ring landing and then let the ring start spinning around.... til it got cought in my exhaust. ............can you say toasted. i have never seen a pin get pushed up into the ring landing. there had to of been a void in the casting. i guess i will be starting over. bad thing is it was a running sumbiotch while it was running. i have been using on the landing for a few weeks now. i thought i was done,,,,,,,,, guess not.


----------



## blsnelling (May 10, 2012)

What? No pics of the carnage?!!!


----------



## tlandrum (May 10, 2012)

you should know me by now. im not a picture taker but ill take one tommorrow and put it up.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 10, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> you should know me by now. im not a picture taker but ill take one tommorrow and put it up.



Seems like I've seen quite a bit of ring related issues as of late... Are you saying the locator pin wallowed upward allowing the ring to escape??? Or pushed in???


----------



## tlandrum (May 10, 2012)

yes,the ring pin wallowed itself upwards and the ring was under the pin rotating round and round till it hit the exhaust.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 10, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> yes,the ring pin wallowed itself upwards and the ring was under the pin rotating round and round till it hit the exhaust.



Odd... Although, any time the port is widened, the rings can do some wierd things... Or you may have gotten a flawed casting... OEM??? Or AM???


----------



## tlandrum (May 10, 2012)

piston was oem. i have no clue why it happenned, just that it did .


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 10, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> :msp_ohmy: Rick, I'm starting to rethink the road trip to TN .



Chris if yer Skeerd,,,,, :msp_scared:Say yer Skeerd!!!! :msp_scared: LOLOL I wont know bout my status till week after next any who??????:msp_w00t:


This havin to work for a livin is getting in tha way of my having fun time:bang: alot morn i care it to be lately!!!!



tlandrum said:


> piston was oem. i have no clue why it happenned, just that it did .



sorry to hear about your 2165 wreck T Man


----------



## Hedgerow (May 10, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> piston was oem. i have no clue why it happenned, just that it did .



Rings OEM too??? You'll have to pardon my curiosity Terry...
This is a good opportunity to theorize...
:msp_wink:


----------



## tlandrum (May 10, 2012)

caber rings


----------



## Hedgerow (May 10, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> caber rings



Hmmm... I'll do some digging... Think I see a pattern here...


----------



## tree monkey (May 10, 2012)

poor ex port shape is most likely the cause.


----------



## tlandrum (May 10, 2012)

if the exhaust port shape is the problem,im screwed. theres a whole lot of saws out there with my exhaust port shape in them. they havent had trouble so far and dont think it will start now.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 10, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> poor ex port shape is most likely the cause.



Shape is important, but I'm not so sure that's the case here... 
Just sayin...


----------



## tree monkey (May 11, 2012)

just trying to help terry
the theory is that as the port shap pushes the ring back in the grove , it pushes one side in first and pushes on the pin. 10,000 times per min. it,s known to loosen the pin.
the shape that the ring is cut could also cause a problem. another reason i only use oem


----------



## tlandrum (May 11, 2012)

the port is as symetrical as i can make it. id think that it would have to be a pretty week pin for the rings to push it out that quickly. i didnt notice any mis shaped ends on the ring. the ring came from northwoods saw and i havent had any problems before with them. i guess theres always a first time for everything .


----------



## Hedgerow (May 11, 2012)

This is all good info... Hell, it may even confirm a theory I got... Of course that would be a first, since most of my theory's are pure speculation and crap..:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tlandrum (May 11, 2012)

im hoping it was a fluke. i will try to put it back together this weekend. i will have to do some more cutting on the chamber to clean it up. right now it looks like a dimpled golf ball. if i drop the cylinder down to compensate for the chamber being cleaned up ,i will be able to raise the exhaust back up to where it is now and get the nicked spot out of it. its all fixable with a little elbow grease. (i hope)


----------



## Hedgerow (May 11, 2012)

Good night fellas... I'll catch up with your prognosis in the morning...


----------



## Chris J. (May 11, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> I like it when I get to hand free spankings out!!!!





Chris J. said:


> :msp_ohmy: Rick, I'm starting to rethink the road trip to TN .





RiverRat2 said:


> Chris if yer Skeerd,,,,, :msp_scared:Say yer Skeerd!!!! :msp_scared: LOLOL I wont know bout my status till week after next any who??????:msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> This havin to work for a livin is getting in tha way of my having fun time:bang: alot morn i care it to be lately!!!!
> ...




OK, I'm skeered.........what happens in TN stays in TN .

If the trip is a No Go, no biggie, I really should spend the gas $$ on carb kits & fuel lines anyway.


Terry, I hope that you figure out what happend to your 2165.


----------



## tlandrum (May 16, 2012)

well guys this gtg is getting close. 1 month to go.do you have your saw worked over yet. i have started cutting the poplar for the cants i need right now i have 5 logs big enough laid aside for the 8x8 cants. i will have them sawn into the cants just before the gtg. i hope to have a couple 0f 10x10 and a dozen or so 8x8. i have my 2165 back together again. its lost a little pep so ill have to go back in again. on a side note i will be putting 2 saws in the build off. i will be putting my work saw 2165 in it and a brand spanken new husky '' 562 '' . yes you heard it here first folks i will be building a new husky 562 strato auto tune saw for this build off. we wil se how it stacks up against all these hotrods.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 16, 2012)

I'm looking forward to it man. I hope I'll have the 075 put back together by then. I should if nothing else goes wrong. 

How's your work buddy getting along now?


----------



## tlandrum (May 16, 2012)

the doctor told him on the 11th that he didnt want him to even think about putting weight on it for 2 months. so i think its going to be a long time before he his healed up.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 16, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> well guys this gtg is getting close. 1 month to go.do you have your saw worked over yet. i have started cutting the poplar for the cants i need right now i have 5 logs big enough laid aside for the 8x8 cants. i will have them sawn into the cants just before the gtg. i hope to have a couple 0f 10x10 and a dozen or so 8x8. i have my 2165 back together again. its lost a little pep so ill have to go back in again. on a side note i will be putting 2 saws in the build off. i will be putting my work saw 2165 in it and a brand spanken new husky '' 562 '' . yes you heard it here first folks i will be building a new husky 562 strato auto tune saw for this build off. we wil se how it stacks up against all these hotrods.



Hot rods??? I think I'm in the wrong buildoff... :msp_confused:


----------



## Mastermind (May 16, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Hot rods??? I think I'm in the wrong buildoff... :msp_confused:



Me too. :msp_mellow:


----------



## wigglesworth (May 16, 2012)

I've got my finger ports and one set of boost ports done and I'm almost thru with the second set of boost ports. But I'm having a hard time fitting both carbs and air filters under the top cover....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 16, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Hot rods??? I think I'm in the wrong buildoff... :msp_confused:



You will do fine just as long as it still starts.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 17, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You will do fine just as long as it still starts.



How's this for a stock chamber Kenneth???
Sorta nice compared to the last couple Stihl's I've had apart...


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 17, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> the doctor told him on the 11th that he didnt want him to even think about putting weight on it for 2 months. so i think its going to be a long time before he his healed up.



Maybe he can make it out to the GTG.

I took a pretty good sized grape vine to the nose today. Put me on my arse. I thought it was broke for a minute there. 

It was under alot of pressure from being pinned down under a tree I had cut. Hell it came out of nowhere when I cut into it. I seen stars and now my nose is too sore to touch. 

I was watching my buddy cut about a 5" small tree that was under a load today also and I seen it just fly right by his face. He's bad about not watching what he does anyways. It would have injured him badly if it would have hit him. 

Needless to say, it was a tough day in the woods today. Just more examples of how quick and easy you can get hurt. My nose is big enough already, without the added swelling. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum (May 17, 2012)

he plans to attend the gtg.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 17, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> How's this for a stock chamber Kenneth???
> Sorta nice compared to the last couple Stihl's I've had apart...



Never been into a sthil. Cleaned up a few and tried them out then sold them.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 19, 2012)

I got my saw done I just have to put the muffler back on :hmm3grin2orange:

[video=youtube_share;VL2vaqtuKLI]http://youtu.be/VL2vaqtuKLI[/video]


----------



## Mastermind (May 19, 2012)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I got my saw done I just have to put the muffler back on :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;VL2vaqtuKLI]http://youtu.be/VL2vaqtuKLI[/video]



Nice changeovers. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Nice changeovers. :msp_thumbup:



It's not me but my buddy who knows how to run a saw.


----------



## ccicora (May 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Nice changeovers. :msp_thumbup:



There easier to do after a cold start.... I have to think too much when I run over the block.


----------



## tlandrum (May 20, 2012)

chris ,no time, you cut out on the second cookie :hmm3grin2orange:
maybe i should send the husky 50 back to you after its done so it will have a chance at competing


----------



## tlandrum (May 23, 2012)

i sent 1068 bdft of clear poplar to the mill today to be cut into the cants for this gtg. i told them to give me 2 10x10 and 14 8x8 cants. thats about $425 worth of wood to be cut into little square cookies. i hope you guys are ready for some cookie cutting.


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 28, 2012)

What part of tennesse are you in? What town?


----------



## mdavlee (May 28, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> What part of tennesse are you in? What town?



The gtg at his place is in oliver springs tn. You guys going to make a trip down from the north?


----------



## Hedgerow (May 28, 2012)

Ugh... I knew the date would sneak up on me...


----------



## deerjackie (May 28, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> i sent 1068 bdft of clear poplar to the mill today to be cut into the cants for this gtg. i told them to give me 2 10x10 and 14 8x8 cants. thats about $425 worth of wood to be cut into little square cookies. i hope you guys are ready for some cookie cutting.


 What length bar and chain do i need to send with my ms660xpwsuperxlmagnum II ? I got to work ,no way around it and hopefully someone else does not and can send me the first edition of "HOW TO SAW CANTS " video!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks, DJ. Seriously,what setup does he have for the bigger saws to cut and stuff?


----------



## tlandrum (May 28, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> What part of tennesse are you in? What town?



the gtg addy is 
103 duncan woods rd 
oliver springs tn 37840



now who all is going to be in this 4 cube build? its coming down to it and id like to kniow just how many saws are going to be cutting.


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2012)

You may not realize this.......but I'm in. :msp_sad:


----------



## tlandrum (May 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You may not realize this.......but I'm in. :msp_sad:



well you know that we were not 100% positive tat you were going to make it from all the way over yonder in the next county over.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 28, 2012)

Terry,

I am planning on coming down from Lexington, but do not have a build off saw. I am in the process of moving and only have a few saws here, but hope to have a new tank on my Homie 540 and my Homie 925 going. Will probably also bring a J-red 910 and a Stihl 036.

Gary


----------



## rms61moparman (May 28, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> the gtg addy is
> 103 duncan woods rd
> oliver springs tn 37840
> 
> ...





If all goes as expected, I will have some kind of old junker there somewhere.
Just something for youens to laugh about when it's over.


Mike


----------



## Hedgerow (May 28, 2012)

Mine is done... So I guess I'm in... Somebody's gotta let Mike beat em'...


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 28, 2012)

I would really like to come down but I am not sure yet. 985 miles and over 17 hour drive. I have already used up most of my vacation time but we'll see.


----------



## dh1984 (May 28, 2012)

I'll be there hopefully. if the water don't rise and my truck don't tare up


----------



## Roll Tide (May 28, 2012)

I will be there for sure . I'm excited it will be my first event


----------



## wigglesworth (May 28, 2012)

Im in. Hopefully muh old' junker wont come in last. Hopefully stumpy will be there to secure that place.


----------



## Mastermind (May 28, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Im in. Hopefully muh old' junker wont come in last. Hopefully stumpy will be there to secure that place.



Stumpy.........was here a member here before or something? :msp_mellow:


----------



## wigglesworth (May 28, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Stumpy.........was here a member here before or something? :msp_mellow:



He's the guy with that stuff...


----------



## dh1984 (May 28, 2012)

this is what i like to do with this Echo CS8000 But i don't know who i can send it too to get it like that.

[video=youtube;4jjIL7PyWX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jjIL7PyWX8[/video]


----------



## dh1984 (May 29, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> the gtg addy is
> 103 duncan woods rd
> oliver springs tn 37840
> 
> ...



i don't have anything to enter in the build off but i got a saw to let you run Terry for the charity drive


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 29, 2012)

Ill be there fo-sure, not sure Ill have a buildoff entry yet though. Looks like Ill be battling with a little shoulder injury the next couple of weeks, maybe it'll get better and I can sling some aluminum shavings in the Partner before long :msp_smile:.


----------



## tlandrum (May 29, 2012)

shoulder injury huh, just admit it ,your scared:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (May 29, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Ill be there fo-sure, not sure Ill have a buildoff entry yet though. Looks like Ill be battling with a little shoulder injury the next couple of weeks, maybe it'll get better and I can sling some aluminum shavings in the Partner before long :msp_smile:.



Just slap it together and bring it... I don't want to be last...
:big_smile:


----------



## tlandrum (May 29, 2012)

im just going to go out and slap my 562xp together here in a bit. then i will get to working on my 2165 again.


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 29, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> shoulder injury huh, just admit it ,your scared:hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange:. Yeah, My partner done wet the bench lol!


No, Had a few to many motorcycle wrecks back in the younger days. I fooled around and dislocated my shoulder for the 3rd time Saturday. I always put it back in myself before, but had to make a trip to the ER this time for a little help. Anyways long story short, Im supposed to go to a specialist and see about getting my socket tightened up to prevent further injury again, but Im not sure about it yet. Nothing major though, Ill get better in a few days.

Kinda hard to port much one handed though ( I done tried it )


----------



## dh1984 (May 29, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:. Yeah, My partner done wet the bench lol!
> 
> 
> No, Had a few to many motorcycle wrecks back in the younger days. I fooled around and dislocated my shoulder for the 3rd time Saturday. I always put it back in myself before, but had to make a trip to the ER this time for a little help. Anyways long story short, Im supposed to go to a specialist and see about getting my socket tightened up to prevent further injury again, but Im not sure about it yet. Nothing major though, Ill get better in a few days.
> ...



dang i'll be praying for you hope you get better so you can port that machine for the GTG


----------



## o8f150 (May 29, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> this is what i like to do with this Echo CS8000 But i don't know who i can send it too to get it like that.
> 
> [video=youtube;4jjIL7PyWX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jjIL7PyWX8[/video]



freaking sweet!!!!!! i bet there will be a lot of echo haters eating crow now:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dh1984 (May 29, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> freaking sweet!!!!!! i bet there will be a lot of echo haters eating crow now:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



yeah i wish i could get mine like that before the GTG but i might have to wait until the fall GTG so i will have time to find someone to get it done. and to find the extra parts that will be needed LOL.


----------



## wendell (May 29, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> No, Had a few to many motorcycle wrecks back in the younger days. I fooled around and dislocated my shoulder for the 3rd time Saturday. I always put it back in myself before, but had to make a trip to the ER this time for a little help. Anyways long story short, Im supposed to go to a specialist and see about getting my socket tightened up to prevent further injury again, but Im not sure about it yet. Nothing major though, Ill get better in a few days.



Don't wait too long. I screwed mine up playing football in '77 and after 11 more years of football and rugby, it would come out if I picked up something wrong. It was so bad when I finally got surgery they had to basically detach my arm from my body to clean up the mess and it took a year of PT to get it working again and it is far from working well.


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 29, 2012)

wendell said:


> Don't wait too long. I screwed mine up playing football in '77 and after 11 more years of football and rugby, it would come out if I picked up something wrong. It was so bad when I finally got surgery they had to basically detach my arm from my body to clean up the mess and it took a year of PT to get it working again and it is far from working well.



Ouchy!


----------



## tlandrum (May 29, 2012)

well the 562xp is done and ready to go to work in the morning. hopefully the thing will stay together long enough for the gtg.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 29, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> well the 562xp is done and ready to go to work in the morning. hopefully the thing will stay together long enough for the gtg.



Have you run it in stock form for work yet?


----------



## o8f150 (May 29, 2012)

guys i would have loved to gone but the finances won't be there,, things didn't work out like i had hoped


----------



## Simonizer (May 29, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> this is what i like to do with this Echo CS8000 But i don't know who i can send it too to get it like that.
> 
> [video=youtube;4jjIL7PyWX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jjIL7PyWX8[/video]


That is sweet. Good operator, perfect chain and a real rocket of a saw.


----------



## tlandrum (May 29, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Have you run it in stock form for work yet?



i pulled it right out the box and tore it down for porting. i never ran thisw one stock. i made the first cuts with it tonight. for a 59cc saw its a runner. i think it willimpress any that run it. it should be broke in by end of the week.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 29, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> i pulled it right out the box and tore it down for porting. i never ran thisw one stock. i made the first cuts with it tonight. for a 59cc saw its a runner. i think it willimpress any that run it. it should be broke in by end of the week.



The reason I asked, was I had some trigger time on one a couple weeks ago... What a fuel sipper!!!
Figured someone in the logging trade would make use of that...
If you get my drift... I was shooting for 20 tanks through it, and worked my ass off to get 16!!!


----------



## tlandrum (May 29, 2012)

i dont think mine will be such a sipper after the hogging i gave it. but it should still do well for what it is.


----------



## tlandrum (May 30, 2012)

well i ran about 6 tanks thru my 562xp today and i will say it runs great. i even used it for falling all my trees today. id say for a guy cutting 18''dbh average wood this saw would be all youd ever want. hers what this saw was able to get on the landing by lunch.View attachment 239902
View attachment 239903
View attachment 239904


----------



## Hedgerow (May 30, 2012)

They're pretty nice ain't they... How was the fuel economy? Noticeably better than the 2165?


----------



## MacLaren (May 30, 2012)

Good deal. Pretty dang good for just 59cc. Btw, could we maybe get lucky enough to see a vid tonight?


----------



## tlandrum (May 30, 2012)

ill get my wife to make a video of it tommorrow and ill post it tommorrow night. the 562xp averaged putting the same amount of timber on the ground per tank as my 372xpw. it wont cut as fast as my xpw by any stretch of the imagination but i will say for sure that for a 59cc saw it sure is fast and strong. i could run it all day and not complain about its performance. it wont be the fastest 4 cube in the build off for sure but it will surprise a lot of people with how well it runs.


----------



## MacLaren (May 30, 2012)

Cool. I reckon those 365' will be hard to beat. Thanks Terry!


----------



## Hedgerow (May 30, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Cool. I reckon those 365' will be hard to beat. Thanks Terry!



So will the S65's...
:msp_wink:


----------



## MacLaren (May 30, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> So will the S65's...
> :msp_wink:



S65? Echo? Poulan?


----------



## Chris J. (May 30, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> S65? Echo? Poulan?



Partner, I think.


----------



## MacLaren (May 30, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Partner, I think.



Cool. I wasnt sure.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 30, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> S65? Echo? Poulan?



Sorry... Partner.. Moob's and Wiggs and maybe Durand's...


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 30, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Sorry... Partner.. Moob's and Wiggs and maybe Durand's...



Mines only a 55 :msp_mad:


----------



## Hedgerow (May 30, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Mines only a 55 :msp_mad:



I know, but it's a partner, so I tossed yours in there...Is it done yet???:msp_tongue:


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 30, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I know, but it's a partner, so I tossed yours in there...Is it done yet???:msp_tongue:



No. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 30, 2012)

I hope to get a good start on it later tonight though.....


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Mines only a 55 :msp_mad:



Yeah but it's closed port.........so it should beat those lowly open port saws. :cool2:


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 30, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah but it's closed port.........so it should beat those lowly open port saws. :cool2:



Sure it will....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## MacLaren (May 30, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Sorry... Partner.. Moob's and Wiggs and maybe Durand's...



How do they run stock?
Ill look forward to runnin one. Is /was Partner connected to Husqvarna?


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 30, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> How do they run stock?
> Ill look forward to runnin one. Is /was Partner connected to Husqvarna?



I look forward to running anything. 

Can't wait for the GTG. I'm in. :msp_thumbup: No buildoff saw though. I may have a boat anchor running by then just to run for fun though.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 30, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> How do they run stock?
> Ill look forward to runnin one. Is /was Partner connected to Husqvarna?



Torque monsters...


----------



## Hedgerow (May 30, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah but it's closed port.........so it should beat those lowly open port saws. :cool2:



Lyin' monkey... :msp_tongue:


----------



## tlandrum (May 30, 2012)

never trust a monkey,they throw poop..


----------



## Mastermind (May 30, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> never trust a monkey,they throw poop..



And stuff...... :cool2:


----------



## Chris J. (May 31, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> How do they run stock?
> Ill look forward to runnin one. Is /was Partner connected to Husqvarna?



Yes. I think it was part of the Partner/Jonsered/Husqvarna owned by Electrolux situation. Before Partner was phased out (well, kind of, Partner is actually still available in Europe) several Partner saws were relabelled as Jonsered, not sure about as Husqvarna. Maybe Jonsered phased out Partner before Elux bought Jred. It gets complicated , there are threads around here that explain the Partner/Jred/Husky/Elux connections, and I certainly don't pretend to know the exact history.


----------



## MacLaren (May 31, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Yes. I think it was part of the Partner/Jonsered/Husqvarna owned by Electrolux situation. Before Partner was phased out (well, kind of, Partner is actually still available in Europe) several Partner saws were relabelled as Jonsered, not sure about as Husqvarna. Maybe Jonsered phased out Partner before Elux bought Jred. It gets complicated , there are threads around here that explain the Partner/Jred/Husky/Elux connections, and I certainly don't pretend to know the exact history.



Cool. Thx for the info!


----------



## rms61moparman (May 31, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Yes. I think it was part of the Partner/Jonsered/Husqvarna owned by Electrolux situation. Before Partner was phased out (well, kind of, Partner is actually still available in Europe) several Partner saws were relabelled as Jonsered, not sure about as Husqvarna. Maybe Jonsered phased out Partner before Elux bought Jred. It gets complicated , there are threads around here that explain the Partner/Jred/Husky/Elux connections, and I certainly don't pretend to know the exact history.






Don't forget the Poulans!!!
They were right in the middle of that mix too!


Mike


----------



## wigglesworth (May 31, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> How do they run stock?
> Ill look forward to runnin one. Is /was Partner connected to Husqvarna?



Here's a stock one...[video=youtube;FsjTq4kawfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsjTq4kawfo&list=UUvEG38T8e7zTVuj5qqvYPQQ&index=6&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Chris J. (May 31, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Yes. I think it was part of the Partner/Jonsered/Husqvarna owned by Electrolux situation. Before Partner was phased out (well, kind of, Partner is actually still available in Europe) several Partner saws were relabelled as Jonsered, not sure about as Husqvarna. Maybe Jonsered phased out Partner before Elux bought Jred. It gets complicated , there are threads around here that explain the Partner/Jred/Husky/Elux connections, and I certainly don't pretend to know the exact history.





rms61moparman said:


> Don't forget the Poulans!!!
> They were right in the middle of that mix too!
> 
> 
> Mike



Ooops! You're right, how the heck did I forget Poulan? I really need to find one of the threads/posts that goes into detail about the history of Partner, Jonsered, Poulan, Husqvarna, and Electrolux. Saw Troll has posted it several times.


----------



## tlandrum (May 31, 2012)

well i was going to get you guys a video of the 562xp in wood today but some body bent my 20'' bar today and i wont mention my name but i know who i am. i had to finish out the day with the big boys and put the 562 back on the truck for next round.


----------



## MacLaren (May 31, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> well i was going to get you guys a video of the 562xp in wood today but some body bent my 20'' bar today and i wont mention my name but i know who i am. i had to finish out the day with the big boys and put the 562 back on the truck for next round.



Aww man.....I understand, but its still a drag. Maybe next time. Btw, I hate you bent your bar. Can you fix it?


----------



## tlandrum (May 31, 2012)

i have probably got 20 bars that need to be straightened. one of these days ill send them to somebody for maintenance but for now they are hanging on nails all over my shop.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 31, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> well i was going to get you guys a video of the 562xp in wood today but some body bent my 20'' bar today and i wont mention my name but i know who i am. i had to finish out the day with the big boys and put the 562 back on the truck for next round.



No good bar bender... Hard to find good help these days...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Chris J. (May 31, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> well i was going to get you guys a video of the 562xp in wood today but some body bent my 20'' bar today and i wont mention my name but i know who i am. i had to finish out the day with the big boys and put the 562 back on the truck for next round.




Did you kick your own arse ?


----------



## tlandrum (May 31, 2012)

i had the saw sitting in the floor on my skidder on the way out of the woods and a 3'' or so sapling cam in thru the door and hit the bar. it almost pushed the saw out the other side of my skidder. i didnt know the bar was bent until i started to buck a log with the saw.


----------



## rms61moparman (May 31, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> well i was going to get you guys a video of the 562xp in wood today but some body bent my 20'' bar today and i wont mention my name but i know who i am. i had to finish out the day with the big boys and put the 562 back on the truck for next round.








MAN!!!

That sucks a big hog right square in the rooter!
I was looking forward to seeing that bad lad throwing chips big as rattlesnakes!
Well there's always tomorrow and bars are everywhere!!!


Mike


----------



## tlandrum (May 31, 2012)

i went to get a new bar for it this afternoon and wouldnt you know it they didnt have one. i will have to go to the next town over to get one. i will be going to pick up the cants for the gtg tommorrow and i will slip on over to the husky dealer and see if he has one. i was going to use a stihl bar with adapter but the 562 bar studs are closer together and wont work with the adapter.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 1, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> i have probably got 20 bars that need to be straightened. one of these days ill send them to somebody for maintenance but for now they are hanging on nails all over my shop.



Not that hard to do Terry, did you see the 441 Bar I straightened a little while ago?


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll bet you that our friend Galde would have those bent bars in tip top shape pronto.
It's almost unbelievable how smart that guy is!!!


Mike


----------



## parrisw (Jun 1, 2012)

This bar is now 100% straight and fully functional! 







About 30 mins of work and its straight. The guy that owns this saw could not believe that it was the same bar.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 1, 2012)

i usually send a handfull of bars home with daryl when he comes around for the gtg's. i give him all of my old chains too. i usually have a dozen or so chains that have a couple of filings left in them hanging around the shop.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 1, 2012)

I've been grinding on another 4ci all afternoon. All I gotta do now is finish. :/

Also gotta remember how to put it back together. It's only been 1.5 years since I took it apart.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 1, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I've been grinding on another 4ci all afternoon. All I gotta do now is finish. :/
> 
> Also gotta remember how to put it back together. It's only been 1.5 years since I took it apart.





There's not any doubt in my mind that you'll get it back together.
It's likely to outrun some of those fancy new saws that it'll be facing.


Mike


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 1, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> There's not any doubt in my mind that you'll get it back together.
> It's likely to outrun some of those fancy new saws that it'll be facing.
> 
> 
> Mike



I hope so. 

I had hoped to had been able to run it today, but the stomach bug definitely put me a day behind.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 1, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> There's not any doubt in my mind that you'll get it back together.
> It's likely to outrun some of those fancy new saws that it'll be facing.
> 
> 
> Mike



And a couple clunky work saws too...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## wendell (Jun 1, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Also gotta remember how to put it back together. It's only been 1.5 years since I took it apart.



That big silver plug type thing goes in that big hole.

You're welcome.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 1, 2012)

ok heres the 562 in last years gtg wood with its shiny new bar and off the roll new rsc chain [video=youtube;l7eSDSEq-mg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7eSDSEq-mg&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks like a runner Terry...


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 1, 2012)

for 59cc it dont do bad


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 2, 2012)

PM sent to Terry, I think I'm going in on this GTG. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 2, 2012)

i have got 14 12' long 8x8 cants setting out here and 2 12' long 10x10 cants. so ive got the racing part of this gtg covered for sure. i need to start getting a tentative list of attendees started so i know how much food is going to be needed. so lets start a list here and add your name to it.



tlandrum plus several


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 2, 2012)

Right now I'm in by myself.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 2, 2012)

tlandrum plus several 
mdavlee


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 2, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> tlandrum plus several
> mdavlee
> WSC+1



Fixed the list

tlandrum plus several 
mdavlee
WSC+1


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 2, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Fixed the list
> 
> tlandrum plus several
> mdavlee
> WSC+1



Hedgerow+2
And I've been talking with Stumpy... He and his wife may be riding down with us. 
TBD


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 2, 2012)

tlandrum plus several 
mdavlee
WSC +1
Hedgerow +2
Mr & Mrs Stumpy
WoodChukka


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 2, 2012)

Lotta nice hotels in Oak Ridge - S'gonna be a rather comfortable weekend.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 2, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Lotta nice hotels in Oak Ridge - S'gonna be a rather comfortable weekend.



If ya find a good one, e-mail me the info...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 2, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> If ya find a good one, e-mail me the info...



::thumbsup::


https://www.google.com/webhp?source....r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1676&bih=933


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 2, 2012)

oak ridge has more nice motels than you can shake a stick at. between having the oak ridge national (nuke) lab and the windrock atv rec area they are always people visiting the area. when you wake up in oak ridge in the morning you may have a little glow that you didnt have before.:help:


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 2, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> when i wake up in oak ridge in the morning i may have a little glow that i didnt have before.:help:



bet that only happens when brad and randy visit :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
sorry,, i just could not resist


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 2, 2012)

scott ,i know you and i know your kind and im thinking that im beginning to not like either one.:jester:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 2, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> tlandrum plus several
> mdavlee
> WSC +1
> Hedgerow +2
> ...



There are some good guys on that list. :msp_unsure: :hmm3grin2orange:

Would be happy to see you again, and maybe meet a bunch of new to me guys.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 2, 2012)

I just looked it up 12 hours, that will season the new tires. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 2, 2012)

it will also season and old arse :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## morewood (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll be there with maybe another.....not counting the boy, he doesn't eat too much.

Shea


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 2, 2012)

tlandrum plus several 
mdavlee
WSC +1
Hedgerow +2
Mr & Mrs Stumpy
WoodChukka
morewood +1.5


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 2, 2012)

There's a cheesehead clan supposed to attend also... And a monkey with a gun...


----------



## wendell (Jun 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> There's a cheesehead clan supposed to attend also...



That's what I thought too but haven't heard a word from GPT, HF or TM yet. :msp_sad:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 3, 2012)

well then ,you need to poke em with a stick.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, I start back to work tomorrow night after 6.5 long weeks off. I'm really hoping they give me a day off so I can come down. I've got muh fingers crossed. 


I will for SURE have a couple saws in it either way.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 3, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> tlandrum plus several
> mdavlee
> WSC +1
> Hedgerow +2
> ...



I'm in most likely by myself.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 3, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> tlandrum plus several
> mdavlee
> WSC +1
> Hedgerow +2
> ...



IF........they let me drive by then (they are supposed to) rms61moparman and kysawsheila


Mike


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 3, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I'm in most likely by myself.



You can car pool with me if you want.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 3, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Well, I start back to work tomorrow night after 6.5 long weeks off. I'm really hoping they give me a day off so I can come down. I've got muh fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> I will for SURE have a couple saws in it either way.



Good chance for us to finally meet.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> There's a cheesehead clan supposed to attend also... And a monkey with a gun...



Is he hard to spot in this bunch? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 3, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Is he hard to spot in this bunch? :hmm3grin2orange:



Yep.. Till he starts throwing poop...


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 3, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Is he hard to spot in this bunch? :hmm3grin2orange:






Not really,

He'll be the one running all of the fastest saws!!!!!


I had some serious concerns that my 346NE was gonna get beat by an ECHO yesterday.
Looked, and right there on top big as life MASTERMIND SAWS!!!


Mike


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 3, 2012)

well i have changed my mind about the food. we were going to do pizza but not any more.some folks may not want pizza so im back to the old stand by. were going to charge $5 a head for lunch. we will be having hamburgers, hotdogs , baked beans,potato salad,chips,cole slaw,there will be a pecan pie but you might have to wrestle jd for a slice of it,banana pudding,watermelon.


----------



## tree monkey (Jun 3, 2012)

put me on your maybe list. trying to get there


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 4, 2012)

> tlandrum plus several
> mdavlee
> WSC +1
> Hedgerow +2
> ...





Working on the list post


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jun 4, 2012)

Add me and Sarah to the list. We are going to make the 900+ mile drive. Looking forward to meeting some more folks.g


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jun 4, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> the gtg addy is
> 103 duncan woods rd
> oliver springs tn 37840
> 
> ...



I am just bringing the address up here again. Google says 985miles from my house.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 4, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I am just bringing the address up here again. Google says 985miles from my house.



It is just 735 miles for me. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 4, 2012)

> tlandrum plus several
> mdavlee
> WSC +1
> Hedgerow +2
> ...





Working on the list post


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 4, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> It is just 735 miles for me. :hmm3grin2orange:



I must be lucky... It's only 650 miles from here!!!... Er... Wait a minute... That ain't that lucky...
:amazed:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 4, 2012)

Psshhh.....

Mizzuruh was 1200+ miles.  ::thumbsup::



Just under 800 miles for this one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 4, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Psshhh.....
> 
> Mizzuruh was 1200+ miles.  ::thumbsup::
> 
> ...



Are you going to this one?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jun 4, 2012)

People at work think I'm nuts, "your going to drive 900 miles to play with chainsaws?" One of my coworkers is going to Arizona for a wedding, THAT'S nuts.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 4, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> People at work think I'm nuts, "your going to drive 900 miles to play with chainsaws?" One of my coworkers is going to Arizona for a wedding, THAT'S nuts.



Yep some drive or fly a long ways to go on vacation and thats ok, but not to cut cookies with a bunch of saw nuts. :hmm3grin2orange: I don't take vacations I go to GTGs and call it a vacation.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 4, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Are you going to this one?




Look at post 544. 


Didn't you say you were working on the list post...?? :msp_tongue: :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 4, 2012)

Terry I forgot to ask is there big wood (besides Stumpy) at this GTG are long bars needed? Space maybe at a premium just trying to plan a packing list.

Big being anything over 32".


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 4, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Look at post 544.
> 
> 
> Didn't you say you were working on the list post...?? :msp_tongue: :msp_biggrin:



No one has ever accused me of being too sharp. :hmm3grin2orange: Man Somehow I missed your name on my own list. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 4, 2012)

That's because I spelled it WoodChukka you must have thought it was another member!! :msp_flapper:


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jun 4, 2012)

Would be 870miles for me but unfortunately I cant make it......sure wish I could...


----------



## wendell (Jun 4, 2012)

A leisurely 695 miles for me. Sure wish Scott and the Swamp Brothers would make up their minds. :msp_unsure:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 4, 2012)

I got a long trip ahead of me too, about a hour and twenty minutes. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pops21 (Jun 4, 2012)

Count me and my dad in.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 4, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> I got a long trip ahead of me too, about a hour and twenty minutes. :hmm3grin2orange:



You can make up for it by driving the 700 miles it's gonna take to get to the AR GTG paradise, known as "Dan's place"...
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You can make up for it by driving the 700 miles it's gonna take to get to the AR GTG paradise, known as "Dan's place"...
> :msp_thumbup:



May do that again, cant say for sure just yet though....Id like too .


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 4, 2012)

pops21 said:


> Count me and my dad in.



Added you.

tlandrum plus several 
mdavlee
WSC +1
Hedgerow +2
Mr & Mrs Stumpy
WoodChukka
morewood +1.5
wigglesworth 
Anthony_Va
rms61moparman and kysawsheila
tree monkey
Both dodgegeeks 
Pops21+1



Working on the list post


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 4, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Added you.
> 
> tlandrum plus several
> mdavlee
> ...



You all are lucky. Wished I could get my priorities straightened out. :frown::frown:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 4, 2012)

stephen theres wood here from 10'' to 36'' bring whatever you want. i keep a playground of wood out there to cut on.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 4, 2012)

*Bucket of bolts.*

Here's my 55cc junker. Its wearing a 16'' 3/8s with a 8 pin, LGX with one sharpening and the rakers took down a fuzz. White Pine log. Probably go back in for finger ports in a few days, but wanted to try it like this first.

[video=youtube;5S8O5li_smw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5S8O5li_smw[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 4, 2012)

Sounds like a real good start!


----------



## rburg (Jun 4, 2012)

That junker runs pretty good. For those who have never got to run a Partner saw, I think they will be pleasantly surprised by them.


----------



## CJ8Ted (Jun 4, 2012)

The family and I are going to be visiting relatives in Haraman and I'm thinking about coming over for a bit, What would be a good time of day to drop by, because I can't play all day.

Thanks, Ted


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 4, 2012)

The poor ole' Efco is just a work saw with a junky chain... But it's got heart...:hmm3grin2orange:[video=youtube;NFsWdowUIxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFsWdowUIxE&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]
I whipped that saw bad this weekend in 90 degree heat and it just kept on a runnin...


----------



## morewood (Jun 4, 2012)

It's only 175 miles for me to get there. BUT, when I leave I will probably be headed to Fergus Falls, Minnesota to pick up a camper. That my friends (maybe:msp_tongue, is just over 1100 miles. That adds up in a 2500 dodge, even if its a diesel.

Shea


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 4, 2012)

morewood said:


> It's only 175 miles for me to get there. BUT, when I leave I will probably be headed to Fergus Falls, Minnesota to pick up a camper. That my friends (maybe:msp_tongue, is just over 1100 miles. That adds up in a 2500 dodge, even if its a diesel.
> 
> Shea





As Maureen O'Hara said to John Wayne in "The Quiet Man" " It's just a wee stretch of the legs"
The Dodge is up to it if you are!!!


Mike


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 4, 2012)

CJ8Ted said:


> The family and I are going to be visiting relatives in Haraman and I'm thinking about coming over for a bit, What would be a good time of day to drop by, because I can't play all day.
> 
> Thanks, Ted



harriman is only about a 15-20 min ride from my house. we will be up and about pretty early and will probably be cutting and general bsing until late afternoon. there usually will be several arriving friday afternoon too


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 5, 2012)

tlandrum plus several 
mdavlee
WSC +1
Hedgerow +2
Mr & Mrs Stumpy
WoodChukka
morewood +1.5
wigglesworth 
Anthony_Va
rms61moparman and kysawsheila
tree monkey
Both dodgegeeks
Pops21+1
CJ8Ted


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 5, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> tlandrum plus several
> mdavlee
> WSC +1
> Hedgerow +2
> ...



You like to rub it in don't you.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 5, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You like to rub it in don't you.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:




There is a bunch of members from far off making this GTG. 








Edit: I just reread most of the thread. There is a bunch of names in the start of the thread, that haven't said they are still in and on the list. Post up guys and lets have a good list for Terry, that will save me from calling you out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 5, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You like to rub it in don't you.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:




Just Take Friday off to get there. Saturday off for running saws and talking #### with the guys. Sunday off for the drive back. :hmm3grin2orange:

Edit: I really want to try out that P100 before I make an offer. otstir: I'll bet that post won't fly. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 5, 2012)

I think I forgot to say the Homelite 2000 from Terry's other thread will be at the GTG for members to give it a go. 

Check it out I'm a double and triple poster from way back. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rburg (Jun 5, 2012)

I plan to be there and would appreciate you putting me on the list.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 5, 2012)

tlandrum plus several 
mdavlee
WSC +1
Hedgerow +2
Mr & Mrs Stumpy
WoodChukka
morewood +1.5
wigglesworth 
Anthony_Va
rms61moparman and kysawsheila
tree monkey
Both dodgegeeks
Pops21+1
CJ8Ted
rburg
rolltide +1



rburg said:


> I plan to be there and would appreciate you putting me on the list.



Gotcha


----------



## Roll Tide (Jun 5, 2012)

I will be there plus my gf


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 5, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> tlandrum plus several
> mdavlee
> WSC +1
> Hedgerow +2
> ...


Updated...


----------



## bigredd (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll be there. Only a 30 min drive for me, so really no excuse not to come.

For all not aware, there is a very controversial speed trap in Oak Ridge to be aware of. It's a camera setup on Hwy 62 (N. Illinois at Robertsville Rd), between Oak Ridge and Oliver Springs. Especially be cautious going back down the long hill to Oak Ridge from Oliver Springs, or you will be contributing to Oak Ridge's cash cow.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 5, 2012)

tlandrum plus several 
mdavlee
WSC +1
Hedgerow +2
Mr & Mrs Stumpy
WoodChukka
morewood +1.5
wigglesworth 
Anthony_Va
rms61moparman and kysawsheila
tree monkey
Both dodgegeeks
Pops21+1
CJ8Ted
rburg
rolltide +1
Bigredd

Updated


----------



## CJ8Ted (Jun 5, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> harriman is only about a 15-20 min ride from my house. we will be up and about pretty early and will probably be cutting and general bsing until late afternoon. there usually will be several arriving friday afternoon too



Thanks, I hope to be around in the morning.

Safe trip to all.

Ted


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey dumb questionfor ya guys.....anybody swinging through eastern Nebraska on the way down?


----------



## galde (Jun 5, 2012)

bigredd said:


> I'll be there. Only a 30 min drive for me, so really no excuse not to come.
> 
> For all not aware, there is a very controversial speed trap in Oak Ridge to be aware of. It's a camera setup on Hwy 62 (N. Illinois at Robertsville Rd), between Oak Ridge and Oliver Springs. Especially be cautious going back down the long hill to Oak Ridge from Oliver Springs, or you will be contributing to Oak Ridge's cash cow.


They must have cameras all over the place since they have taken in millions of dollars with their cameras. The Oak Ridge residents haven't been able to get the cameras out despite strenuous efforts. The camera companies kick back something like 20% to the city. The camera contract must be as lucrative as a casino license. The contract must be for the lifetime of the city, since they seem to be stuck with it. The Tennessee legislature reined in the companies by limiting some of their abusive practices, and the company in Knoxville filed a lawsuit against the city because something like 70% of their "shakedown" revenue stream was trimmed.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jun 5, 2012)

galde said:


> They must have cameras all over the place since they have taken in millions of dollars with their cameras. The Oak Ridge residents haven't been able to get the cameras out despite strenuous efforts. The camera companies kick back something like 20% to the city. The camera contract must be as lucrative as a casino license. The contract must be for the lifetime of the city, since they seem to be stuck with it. The Tennessee legislature reined in the companies by limiting some of their abusive practices, and the company in Knoxville filed a lawsuit against the city because something like 70% of their "shakedown" revenue stream was trimmed.



An onery kid with a pellet gun would come in handy.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 5, 2012)

tlandrum plus several 
mdavlee
WSC +1
Hedgerow +2
Mr & Mrs Stumpy
WoodChukka
morewood +1.5
wigglesworth 
Anthony_Va
rms61moparman and kysawsheila
tree monkey
Both dodgegeeks
Pops21+1
CJ8Ted
rburg
rolltide +1
Bigredd
Komatsuvarna +1maybe


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 5, 2012)

tlandrum plus several 
mdavlee
WSC +1
Hedgerow +2
Mr & Mrs Stumpy
WoodChukka
morewood +1.5
wigglesworth 
Anthony_Va
rms61moparman and kysawsheila
tree monkey
Both dodgegeeks
Pops21+1
CJ8Ted
rburg
rolltide +1
Bigredd
Komatsuvarna +1maybe
stihlbro
041farmboss
mastermind+1


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 5, 2012)

heres the 562xp video of it killing a tree thats 20'' at chest height. [video=youtube;CZ_Qjcx0J2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZ_Qjcx0J2M&list=UUqYITg6g1quHLq4YJfxj_qA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## ptjeep (Jun 5, 2012)

Unfortunately i will be a no show for this one. That really sucks cause it looks like a good group of guys will be there and lots of racing going on. I tried to get out of the family vacation but the wifey wouldnt hear of it. Catch yall next time:msp_thumbup:


----------



## MacLaren (Jun 5, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> heres the 562xp video of it killing a tree thats 20'' at chest height. [video=youtube;CZ_Qjcx0J2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZ_Qjcx0J2M&list=UUqYITg6g1quHLq4YJfxj_qA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]



My goodness, thats just unreal for a 59cc saw! Looks and sounds like a freakin xpw!


----------



## parrisw (Jun 5, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> heres the 562xp video of it killing a tree thats 20'' at chest height. [video=youtube;CZ_Qjcx0J2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZ_Qjcx0J2M&list=UUqYITg6g1quHLq4YJfxj_qA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]



Holy crap that thing is LOUD!!!! Looks to have some serious nuts as well.


----------



## MacLaren (Jun 5, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Holy crap that thing is LOUD!!!! Looks to have some serious nuts as well.



Yeah Will, they are a little loud in stock form as well. Same for the 555


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 5, 2012)

The saw was good and all...
But that tree was awesome!!!
Just bustin yer nutz Terry... I just wish I had trees like that around here...
All I got is junk...:msp_thumbdn:
The 562 is a freaking sweet saw....
Fuel economy update???


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 5, 2012)

hedgerow that saw gets about 8 trees that size dropped and topped. that red oak was a good tie log size tree but is too small for me to send as a grade log. trees that size just arent worth much right now. ties are about all thats moving good. when you have really nice grade timber you dont get paid what its worth right now.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 5, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Yeah Will, they are a little loud in stock form as well. Same for the 555



Thanks for the reply Paul, I've never run one, just looked at one at the saw shop. The saw looks pretty sweet though!!


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jun 5, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> hedgerow that saw gets about 8 trees that size dropped and topped. that red oak was a good tie log size tree but is too small for me to send as a grade log. trees that size just arent worth much right now. ties are about all thats moving good. when you have really nice grade timber you dont get paid what its worth right now.



Well thats another saw to add to the ole wish list......


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 5, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> hedgerow that saw gets about 8 trees that size dropped and topped. that red oak was a good tie log size tree but is too small for me to send as a grade log. trees that size just arent worth much right now. ties are about all thats moving good. when you have really nice grade timber you dont get paid what its worth right now.



When I see that tree, I see a hundred dollars worth of easy splitting firewood!!!
Not sure what the ties are worth... 
More per hour, I'm sure...


----------



## morewood (Jun 6, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> heres the 562xp video of it killing a tree thats 20'' at chest height. [video=youtube;CZ_Qjcx0J2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZ_Qjcx0J2M&list=UUqYITg6g1quHLq4YJfxj_qA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]



Can we lay hands on that saw at the GTG? If so, I have to bring my bone stock 440 to go back and forth with it. I am scared of what the results will be though. :msp_mad: Lets see, it's lighter, faster, gets better economy......but dang it's ugly, reminds me of something a junior high kid would draw for a space ship.

Shea


----------



## morewood (Jun 6, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> hedgerow that saw gets about 8 trees that size dropped and topped. that red oak was a good tie log size tree but is too small for me to send as a grade log. trees that size just arent worth much right now. ties are about all thats moving good. when you have really nice grade timber you dont get paid what its worth right now.



Just wondering, but what does a single axle load of hardwood logs(similar in type to what you cut) go for in your area? ALL of those type of logs go to the mill around here, firewood loads have low grade sections, but more than adequate for what they are used for.

Shea


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 6, 2012)

If I didn't know any better, I'd think you guys were a bunch of gay, Brokeback Mountain loggers:msp_ohmy:


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 6, 2012)

That one there will probably make a few stock 70-90cc saws go hide


----------



## MacLaren (Jun 6, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Thanks for the reply Paul, I've never run one, just looked at one at the saw shop. The saw looks pretty sweet though!!



Actually, that was the first thing I really noticed about my 562. How loud she was lol! But.....I think you would REALLY like one. I hope ya wind up gettin to run one or havin the need for one. I mean, for what is, its just really nice. Cant wait to see the 70cc version.......


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> If I didn't know any better, I'd think you guys were a bunch of gay, Brokeback Mountain loggers:msp_ohmy:



Interesting :monkey:.
Brad, is it a good thing that you can tell the difference between regular loggers and "gay, Brokeback Mountain loggers?"


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 6, 2012)

morewood said:


> Can we lay hands on that saw at the GTG? If so, I have to bring my bone stock 440 to go back and forth with it. I am scared of what the results will be though. :msp_mad: Lets see, it's lighter, faster, gets better economy......but dang it's ugly, reminds me of something a junior high kid would draw for a space ship.
> 
> Shea



that saw will be available for everyone to run,and id bet a donut your 440 dont stand a prayer against that little 60cc wonder.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 6, 2012)

The looks kinda grow on ya after you run em' a while...


----------



## MacLaren (Jun 6, 2012)

Cool. When did ya get one hedge?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 6, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Cool. When did ya get one hedge?



Didn't... Broke that one in for the Strumpet... Then sent it back... It's not easy running 20 tanks of fuel through those things...
Just sayin...:msp_sneaky:

But yes... I could see one in my future...
An stuff...


----------



## morewood (Jun 6, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> The looks kinda grow on ya after you run em' a while...



I doubt it. My 6yr old son just told me it looked 'cool', and he liked the colors and all the shapes. BUT, I do believe that how it runs is easily more important. I say someone stuck on '80s sci-fi flicks already has a collection of these.

Shea


----------



## morewood (Jun 6, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> that saw will be available for everyone to run,and id bet a donut your 440 dont stand a prayer against that little 60cc wonder.



It ain't a fair bet, but I'll bring you a couple of cream filled chocolate covered Dunkins just for letting me see the future. Gotta take care of the host UUUUmmmmmm, donuts:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:

Shea


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 6, 2012)

morewood said:


> I doubt it. My 6yr old son just told me it looked 'cool', and he liked the colors and all the shapes. BUT, I do believe that how it runs is easily more important. I say someone stuck on '80s sci-fi flicks already has a collection of these.
> 
> Shea



See, now I always thought they looked like a running shoe...
Or a mallard...:hmm3grin2orange:
Very low vibes...


----------



## grandpatractor (Jun 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> If I didn't know any better, I'd think you guys were a bunch of gay, Brokeback Mountain loggers:msp_ohmy:





Chris J. said:


> Interesting :monkey:.
> Brad, is it a good thing that you can tell the difference between regular loggers and "gay, Brokeback Mountain loggers?"



[video=youtube_share;5zey8567bcg]http://youtu.be/5zey8567bcg[/video]


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 6, 2012)

so jd you gonna make er down? thers pecan pie in it for ya:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Jun 6, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> so jd you gonna make er down? thers pecan pie in it for ya:hmm3grin2orange:



Yer gonna have to raise the stakes. He told me he's too busy. :msp_mad:


----------



## parrisw (Jun 6, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Actually, that was the first thing I really noticed about my 562. How loud she was lol! But.....I think you would REALLY like one. I hope ya wind up gettin to run one or havin the need for one. I mean, for what is, its just really nice. Cant wait to see the 70cc version.......



Ya, I'd love one. Cant justify the cost for a new one though.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 6, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> that saw will be available for everyone to run,and id bet a donut your 440 dont stand a prayer against that little 60cc wonder.



I've got a stock 044 I'd bet a dozen doughnuts on....


----------



## grandpatractor (Jun 6, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> so jd you gonna make er down? thers pecan pie in it for ya:hmm3grin2orange:



I'll be down in Maggie Valley. Depends if I can talk the group into doing the Devils triangle that day and maybe stop in for a little while.


----------



## MacLaren (Jun 6, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> I'll be down in Maggie Valley. Depends if I can talk the group into doing the Devils triangle that day and maybe stop in for a little while.



Ghost Town in the Sky. You wont be too far at all away from me JD.


----------



## deerjackie (Jun 7, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I've got a stock 044 I'd bet a dozen doughnuts on....


I will raise the stakes on that one with a dozen of simons donuts and a stick of smoked Oklahoma prime rib on the 044 ,it rocks!!!


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 7, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> I wll raise the stakes on that one with a dozen of simons donuts and a stick of smoked Oklahoma prime rib on the 044 ,it rocks!!!





Yeah but it's a lot like saying that a 700hp Viper is a stock Dodge!!!


Mike


----------



## deerjackie (Jun 7, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Yeah but it's a lot like saying that a 700hp Viper is a stock Dodge!!!
> 
> 
> Mike


If the 44 is a viper whats a 660? You don t want my opinion just yet.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## morewood (Jun 7, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I've got a stock 044 I'd bet a dozen doughnuts on....



Bring it, mine might be on the weak side of stock....hate to see tiny win the race. It might be inevitable though, Terry seems proud of it:msp_biggrin:

Shea


----------



## mweba (Jun 7, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 7, 2012)

my poor little saw has an air leak but never fear it will be fixed tommorrow night.


----------



## morewood (Jun 7, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> my poor little saw has an air leak but never fear it will be fixed tommorrow night.




HA!!! Poor little saw? I went up to the shop and the 440 said it was feeling sick, might be full blown pneumonia by next weekend. I told it to man up, at least it says 'Stihl' on the side:msp_thumbup: It felt better after that.

Shea


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 7, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> my poor little saw has an air leak but never fear it will be fixed tommorrow night.



Good... Cause I can't play with it if it ain't done... 
Is wheelman gonna attend?


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 7, 2012)

you know i havent heard from carl in a while. i need to check in on him.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 7, 2012)

I hope ole carl can make it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 7, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I hope ole carl can make it.



Me too... I didn't get a chance to yak at him in KY...


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 7, 2012)

i sent him a pm maybe he will make it down. he usually does


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm in Ohio........folks is different up here..... :msp_mellow:


----------



## deerjackie (Jun 8, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm in Ohio........folks is different up here..... :msp_mellow:


If you get over near sugarcreek they get back to the basics and stuff.A carriage ride means a trip to the sawmill.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 8, 2012)

i used to buy guns at a amish gun shop in sugarcreek. 5 and a half years of living right close to the snow belt was all i could take and had to get back to tn


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 8, 2012)

down to 8 days:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 8, 2012)

Guess I'd better get the wheat run eh? Gotta work on a chain too...


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 8, 2012)

Guess I'd better get to work! 

:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 8, 2012)

Seriously??? You better not Durand!!!
:amazed:

I'm bringing a knife to a gun fight...


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 8, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Seriously??? You better not Durand!!!
> :amazed:
> 
> I'm bringing a knife to a gun fight...



Too late now! 

No really Matt, its only 55cc. I need something to get me a little closer to the competition. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 8, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Too late now!
> 
> No really Matt, its only 55cc. I need something to get me a little closer to the competition. :msp_sneaky:



Fine then... I get to file your chain...
:confident:


----------



## mweba (Jun 8, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Fine then... I get to file your chain...
> :confident:



Lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 8, 2012)

You guys not bringing the wife better get those kitchen passes filled out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 8, 2012)

I got a bunch to do but I am excited about the gtg and can't wait.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 8, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> tlandrum plus several
> mdavlee
> WSC +1
> Hedgerow +2
> ...



Bumping the list.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 9, 2012)

just a week from to today. i wil be placing the last of the gtg logs sometime today.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 9, 2012)

Terry,

I plan to be there, but may need to leave early as it is my wife's birthday. Be my first GTG since the Poulan one in Ohio last fall.

Gary


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 9, 2012)

gtg wood is all ready to go now.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 9, 2012)

tlandrum plus several 
mdavlee
WSC +1
Hedgerow +2
Mr & Mrs Stumpy
WoodChukka
morewood +1.5
wigglesworth 
Anthony_Va
rms61moparman and kysawsheila
tree monkey
Both dodgegeeks
Pops21+1
CJ8Ted
rburg
rolltide +1
Bigredd
Komatsuvarna +1maybe
stihlbro
041farmboss
mastermind+1 or 2 or hell i dont know ,he will have folks with him
guido salvage


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 9, 2012)

Been putting my bucket of bolts back together today. I think its done, providing I don't blow it up before the GTG . The piston and cylinder were pretty ugly to begin with, but hey, It was a cheep fun project . If I sling its guts out, I had fun doing it lol. Anyways, here she be in the same pine log...forgive my operator skills 

[video=youtube;ttYYfM-diPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ttYYfM-diPY[/video]


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 9, 2012)

....and a 10x10 Poplar cant....with a knot :msp_rolleyes:

[video=youtube;db4F4slS3Hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=db4F4slS3Hc[/video]


Shouldn't be hard to beat...


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 10, 2012)

I didn't mean to kill the thread....


opcorn:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 10, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> ....and a 10x10 Poplar cant....with a knot :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> [video=youtube;db4F4slS3Hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=db4F4slS3Hc[/video]
> 
> ...



Nice cutting saw throwing good chips is that a f or s 55?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 10, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Nice cutting saw throwing good chips is that a f or s 55?



well...Its kinda a mutt . Its a F55, but with an older R16 cylinder. The R16 were before the P55s.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 10, 2012)

I wish I would have had time to get a saw built for this. Oh well maybe next one. Anybody bringing a 261 and a 441 m tronic? Those are 2 saws I haven't ran that I want to run.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 10, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> tlandrum plus several
> mdavlee
> WSC +1
> Hedgerow +2
> ...



I'm not totally out of the picture for this GTG,,,, yet,,, Will know more tomorrow morning about this time,,,, If I can t make it,,, Well,, that will suck big time!!!! :bang: the flip side of that,,, If im stuck workin,,, I will be donating what I would have spent in traveling expenses,,, to both of the gracious event's host Charity threads,,, so I guess its a win, win,,, if I come or if I don't,,, Ehhhhh??

What about you Chris J... You still in the picture for a ride to the Holler,,, over yonder in Oliver Springs TN?????




mdavlee said:


> I wish I would have had time to get a saw built for this. Oh well maybe next one. Anybody bringing a 261 and a 441 m tronic? Those are 2 saws I haven't ran that I want to run.



Welcome to my world!!!!



komatsuvarna said:


> well...Its kinda a mutt . Its a F55, but with an older R16 cylinder. The R16 were before the P55s.



Mutts are cool Durand!!! she runs good!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 10, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> I didn't mean to kill the thread....
> 
> 
> opcorn:



I was just out lookin' for my low pro file and hammer is all...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I was just out lookin' for my low pro file and hammer is all...



I know what the file is for but the hammer Know I'm worried!!! Hammers are for driving something, Or tension release.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 10, 2012)

hammers are the number 1 tool used in a quality port job arent they?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 10, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> hammers are the number 1 tool used in a quality port job arent they?



Thats what you guy's are keeping from us amatuer's


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 10, 2012)

Well bummer, looks like I got an air leak or a fuel restriction to fix on the 395...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 10, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I know what the file is for but the hammer Know I'm worried!!! Hammers are for driving something, Or tension release.



Figured I'd fix, errr, sharpen durand's chain with em'...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 10, 2012)

thats mighty neighborly of you


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Figured I'd fix, errr, sharpen durand's chain with em'...:msp_sneaky:



That ok buddy. Terry said I get to run the stop watch.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 10, 2012)

thats the way to work together guys.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 10, 2012)

I need to speak with Rick / RiverRat2 about riding together, *but* with my FIL back in the hospital & rehab facility for the third time in the last six months, it ain't looking good. My wife has asked about the TN trip a couple of times, says I should go, but my 'husband sense' says otherwise.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 10, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> I need to speak with Rick / RiverRat2 about riding together, *but* with my FIL back in the hospital & rehab facility for the third time in the last six months, it ain't looking good. My wife has asked about the TN trip a couple of times, says I should go, but my 'husband sense' says otherwise.



Was it a you should go or a you should go. You have a 50/50 chance of getting it right. My gut is ussually right.


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 10, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Was it a you should go or a you should go. You have a 50/50 chance of getting it right. My gut is ussually right.



More like "You should go,"  and my gut feeling is don't take the risk of something going wrong when I'm over 900 miles away. OTOH, who knows, everything will probably be just fine.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry folks me and Sarah are out. I just bought a dump truck and am now officially broke, and we are getting a concrete slab poured next weekend for our recently purchased Portage and Maine outdoor wood burner. If I keep spending money like this people are going to call me obama. I just finished trenching and burying the lines for the burner, (literally just came inside the house 20 min ago), its about 92degrees out. NASTY. I really wanted to come and play in Tennessee but I just cant afford the trip right now. You all have fun and play safe, see you next time. Oh if your wondering the dump truck is a real cool 1964 International Loadstar 1700, pictures later.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 10, 2012)

tlandrum plus several 
mdavlee
WSC +1
Hedgerow +2
Mr & Mrs Stumpy
WoodChukka
morewood +1.5
wigglesworth 
Anthony_Va
rms61moparman and kysawsheila
tree monkey
pops21+1
CJ8Ted
rburg
rolltide +1
Bigredd
Komatsuvarna +1maybe
stihlbro
041farmboss
mastermind+1 or 2 or hell i dont know ,he will have folks with him
guido salvage


----------



## MacLaren (Jun 10, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sorry folks me and Sarah are out. I just bought a dump truck and am now officially broke, and we are getting a concrete slab poured next weekend for our recently purchased Portage and Maine outdoor wood burner. If I keep spending money like this people are going to call me obama. I just finished trenching and burying the lines for the burner, (literally just came inside the house 20 min ago), its about 92degrees out. NASTY. I really wanted to come and play in Tennessee but I just cant afford the trip right now. You all have fun and play safe, see you next time. Oh if your wondering the dump truck is a real cool 1964 International Loadstar 1700, pictures later.[/QUOT
> 
> I know what ya mean about spendin. But...as long as we arent compared to George W Bush in spending we should be ok.  man, I hope I get to come.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 10, 2012)

woohoo,just a few more days to go.... git your stuff ready fellas. anyone wanting to arrive early on friday is welcome to. i will be here getting my junk ready. also anyone wanting to stay over till sunday is welcome too.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 10, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> I need to speak with Rick / RiverRat2 about riding together, *but* with my FIL back in the hospital & rehab facility for the third time in the last six months, it ain't looking good. My wife has asked about the TN trip a couple of times, says I should go, but my 'husband sense' says otherwise.



Chris, I will know for sure mid Morning tomorrow,,, after I see what production has scheduled,,, If there is anyway Possible,,, I'm sayin,,, we're going,,,,
It will be a blast!!! Dude,,,, If the wifey says you gotz yard pass ,,,,,, then lets Go ,,,, 

I rustled up a sort of a four cube just in case I can swing it,,,????:cool2: just got to see if it will run,,,,

We will be back early Monday AM


----------



## Gologit (Jun 10, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> More like "You should go,"  and my gut feeling is don't take the risk of something going wrong when I'm over 900 miles away. OTOH, who knows, everything will probably be just fine.



Chris...if you get a chance for a road trip with RR2 you ought to go if you can. He's good to travel with. And he always buys lunch. Well, most of the time anyway.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 10, 2012)

rr2 is definately a hoot to be around


----------



## wendell (Jun 10, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Chris...if you get a chance for a road trip with RR2 you ought to go if you can. He's good to travel with. And he always buys lunch. Well, most of the time anyway.



Yeah, there is no doubt he is a hoot. Last year at the TLandrum GTG, Terry had set up a tarp over the race logs in case of inclement weather. Well, we get this huge storm front move through and it took about 15 of us to hold this tarp down the wind is blowing so hard. There was a new member (young, lanky kid) who had only joined AS a couple weeks before who had one corner and I watched as he actually started getting lifted off the ground with his eyes as big as saucers.

And there stood RR2, right in the center working on a saw. Never looked up, never acted like he even noticed that the rain was coming down sideways in sheets.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 10, 2012)

wendell said:


> Yeah, there is no doubt he is a hoot. Last year at the TLandrum GTG, Terry had set up a tarp over the race logs in case of inclement weather. Well, we get this huge storm front move through and it took about 15 of us to hold this tarp down the wind is blowing so hard. There was a new member (young, lanky kid) who had only joined AS a couple weeks before who had one corner and I watched as he actually started getting lifted off the ground with his eyes as big as saucers.
> 
> And there stood RR2, right in the center working on a saw. Never looked up, never acted like he even noticed that the rain was coming down sideways in sheets.



Hope he can make it... Sounds like an interesting fella...
Oh, and make sure you bring some of that prairie chicken scotch...
Just sayin...


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 10, 2012)

wendell said:


> Yeah, there is no doubt he is a hoot. Last year at the TLandrum GTG, Terry had set up a tarp over the race logs in case of inclement weather. Well, we get this huge storm front move through and it took about 15 of us to hold this tarp down the wind is blowing so hard. There was a new member (young, lanky kid) who had only joined AS a couple weeks before who had one corner and I watched as he actually started getting lifted off the ground with his eyes as big as saucers.
> 
> And there stood RR2, right in the center working on a saw. Never looked up, never acted like he even noticed that the rain was coming down sideways in sheets.



wendell,,, I may have appeard un-nerved,,,, But,, I promise,,, I seen that weather,,,,, which included,,,, gale force winds/sideways rain/everyways rain, more wind, a bit of thunder & lightnin,,,,, and will never forget the lanky kids,,, the lift off,,, It was somewhere prior to that point,,,, that my auto- Prayer- function had taken over,,, I Asked the Big Boss to have Our Guardian Angels take matters into control,, almost in a Jiffy They had it well in hand,,, the kids feet landed!!!! so I got back to workin on saws!!!!! what's tha problem????? (To be honest,,,, I might near come close to soiling myself, and havin to remove my BVD's w/my pocket knife and woulda left em in the Stumpy's Porta Crapper!!!!)


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Hope he can make it... Sounds like an interesting fella...
> Oh, and make sure you bring some of that prairie chicken scotch...
> Just sayin...



I don't know much about prarie Chicken Scotch,, but I got somethin we otter be able to scratch up a drink with,,,


----------



## young (Jun 10, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> tlandrum plus several
> mdavlee
> WSC +1
> Hedgerow +2
> ...



young :msp_razz:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 10, 2012)

young said:


> young :msp_razz:



So you in man? Bring that sweet 460 with you. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## young (Jun 10, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> So you in man? Bring that sweet 460 with you. :msp_thumbup:



got a pretty sweet 660 and 440/460 too. hehehe


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 10, 2012)

young said:


> got a pretty sweet 660 and 440/460 too. hehehe



Good to hear you're gonna make it...


----------



## cowroy (Jun 11, 2012)

> tlandrum plus several
> mdavlee
> WSC +1
> Hedgerow +2
> ...



I won't be able to stay as along as I normally would, but I will be there for sure. I have to be to work by 3:00pm, but I am just glad I'll get to hang out with a bunch of friends that have the same problem I have for a little while :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 11, 2012)

Atleast you get to make it cowroy.:msp_thumbup: Looks like it will be a good turnout so far.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> I need to speak with Rick / RiverRat2 about riding together, *but* with my FIL back in the hospital & rehab facility for the third time in the last six months, it ain't looking good. My wife has asked about the TN trip a couple of times, says I should go, but my 'husband sense' says otherwise.



No pressure here... Chris J,,, If you can't do it without reservation,,, Then DON'T,,,,, Your Family Comes first,,, (but if you can,,,)

I'm, A-Juggling jobs,,, so @ this point just went from doubtful,,, to a maybe so Ho!!!,,,, May just be able to Sky-up and Fly Low,,, if all these pieces of X-HVY wall 12&16" pipe/fittings fall into place,,,, I should be ready just after Lunch on Thursday,,, just gotta swing by my crib and pick up a few toys!!!! you have my cell #,,, call or text anytime,,

Rick


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 11, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> No pressure here... If you can't do it with out reservation,,, Then DON'T,,,,, Family Comes first,,, (but if you can,,,)
> 
> I'm, A-Juggling jobs,,, so @ this point just went from doubtful,,, to a maybe so Ho!!!,,,, May just be able to Sky-up and Fly Low,,,* if all these pieces of X-HVY wall 12&16" pipe/fittings fall into place,*,,, I should be ready just after Lunch on Thursday,,, just gotta swing by my crib and pick up a few toys!!!! you have my cell #,,, call or text anytime,,
> 
> Rick



You got lights Rick?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 11, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> You got lights Rick?



Funny you ask Durand,,, just got authorization to work over in the evenings to be finished,,, yes we have portable light plants,
LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 11, 2012)

tlandrum plus several 
mdavlee
WSC +1
Hedgerow +2
Mr & Mrs Stumpy
WoodChukka
morewood +2
wigglesworth 
Anthony_Va
rms61moparman and kysawsheila
tree monkey
pops21+1
CJ8Ted
rburg
rolltide +1
Bigredd
Komatsuvarna +1maybe
stihlbro
041farmboss
mastermind+1 or 2 or hell i dont know ,he will have folks with him
guido salvage
young
cowroy
elect6845


----------



## morewood (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm bringing another .5 so that my son has someone to get in trouble with. 

Shea


----------



## tree monkey (Jun 12, 2012)

i have a hard time saying this but i can't make it.
yall have a good one
scott


----------



## wendell (Jun 12, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i have a hard time saying this but i can't make it.
> yall have a good one
> scott



I guess that moves me from hopeful to highly doubtful.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks like nice weather this weekend.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 12, 2012)

wendell said:


> I guess that moves me from hopeful to highly doubtful.



Whaaaattt!!!????


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 12, 2012)

tlandrum plus several 
mdavlee
WSC +1
Hedgerow +2
WoodChukka
morewood +2
wigglesworth 
Anthony_Va
rms61moparman and kysawsheila
pops21+1
CJ8Ted
rburg
rolltide +1
Bigredd
Komatsuvarna +1maybe
stihlbro
041farmboss
mastermind+1 or 2 or hell i dont know ,he will have folks with him
guido salvage
young
cowroy
elect6845


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 12, 2012)

Not planning on making it but letts keep this on page one.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:

I do have a saw attending as long as Matt (Hedgerow) makes it.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 12, 2012)

down to 4 days,three for some of you.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 12, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> down to 4 days,three for some of you.



Ill probably swing by Friday late afternoon...
I need to sharpen your chain...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 12, 2012)

:rolleyes2: chain ,what chain :rolleyes2: my chain will be fresh out of the box:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 12, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> No pressure here... Chris J,,, If you can't do it without reservation,,, Then DON'T,,,,, Your Family Comes first,,, (but if you can,,,)
> 
> I'm, A-Juggling jobs,,, so @ this point just went from doubtful,,, to a maybe so Ho!!!,,,, May just be able to Sky-up and Fly Low,,, if all these pieces of X-HVY wall 12&16" pipe/fittings fall into place,,,, I should be ready just after Lunch on Thursday,,, just gotta swing by my crib and pick up a few toys!!!! you have my cell #,,, call or text anytime,,
> 
> Rick



No pressure......:sweat3:.
Leave Thu am to get to your 20 around 1PM.....arrive back at my 20 Mon?? afternoon??. Rick, I need to speak with my better half, my FIL isn't handling being in the rehab hospital very well. I won't derail Terry's thread with the details, which would require a long thread in the Off Topic forum. 

hone:


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 12, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> :rolleyes2: chain ,what chain :rolleyes2: my chain will be fresh out of the box:msp_sneaky:



I finished mine up today. Hoping it does ok. Felt real good in the oak I was testing in. 

Guess we'll see.....


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 12, 2012)

i believe my chain needs some work,you have to push on it pretty good but it cuts smooth. i think it needs the rakers took down a hair.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Gtg spare parts*

I checked with Terry to make sure this is ok. I have some spare parts and bars i will bring to the gtg if anyone is interested. Not asking alot of money for them in fact they all will be very cheap. Make me an offer. Here is what i have let me know if you guys want me to bring em. 394 bottom end and flywheel, 261 and 262 bottom ends, some homeowner huskys 136,141,345, 350 that have bad cylinders. 32" hardnose gb bar for husky, 25" orange gb titanium bars new in the box 3/8 .063. some older bars for homelites, poulans, and macs. Also have some cylinders, top cover, and starter covers for husqvarna's. Thought i would ask before i load it up and drive it 366 miles one way.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 12, 2012)

I might be interested in the 394. I was thinking about bringing some parts down to find a new home.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jun 12, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I might be interested in the 394. I was thinking about bringing some parts down to find a new home.



385 bottom end by chance?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 12, 2012)

ELECT6845 said:


> I checked with Terry to make sure this is ok. I have some spare parts and bars i will bring to the gtg if anyone is interested. Not asking alot of money for them in fact they all will be very cheap. Make me an offer. Here is what i have let me know if you guys want me to bring em. 394 bottom end and flywheel, 261 and 262 bottom ends, some homeowner huskys 136,141,345, 350 that have bad cylinders. 32" hardnose gb bar for husky, 25" orange gb titanium bars new in the box 3/8 .063. some older bars for homelites, poulans, and macs. Also have some cylinders, top cover, and starter covers for husqvarna's. Thought i would ask before i load it up and drive it 366 miles one way.



Interested in the 350!!!
Just sayin...


----------



## cowroy (Jun 12, 2012)

I could use a 20" mac bar if you have one. It's for a pm700


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ok, i will bring it and let you guys pick thru it. Thanks


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 13, 2012)

Sounds good.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 13, 2012)

Dang spammer hit about 5 threads so far.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 13, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I finished mine up today. Hoping it does ok. Felt real good in the oak I was testing in.
> 
> Guess we'll see.....



You going to have room to haul that AH81 to me at this GTG?

I may have to pull it home with a chain, the wife will have the GTG van full. :msp_scared:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 13, 2012)

I just booked a room so looks like its a sure thing now.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 13, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I just booked a room so looks like its a sure thing now.



You want me to bring that Lombard? Or leave it in the shop???


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 13, 2012)

Bring it.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 13, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Bring it.



That sounds like a challenge. 

I'm looking forward to meeting you Stephen.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 13, 2012)

Same here.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 13, 2012)

I won't be able to bring them all and bring some back but will get all I can in the van.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 13, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I won't be able to bring them all and bring some back but will get all I can in the van.



Just make sure ya have enough room to haul a couple back...:msp_wink:
Oh and if ya want to throw a clammie in need of some repair, you could do that...
Ya know...
I need to make another Stealth saw...
:after_boom:


----------



## mweba (Jun 13, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> That sounds like a challenge.
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting you Stephen.



Be prepared to get a side ache, I did.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 13, 2012)

I'll be bringing a few saws to trade on as well.......


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 13, 2012)

This GTG is coming up fast can't wait.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm not packed yet, here is my packing list it's not done yet. Man I need to get started.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 13, 2012)

I bout got all my stuff ready. Been filing chains all morning......


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 13, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> I bout got all my stuff ready. Been filing chains all morning......



Save the 60dl for me...
And my hammer... Err... File...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 13, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Save the 60dl for me...
> And my hammer... Err... File...:msp_sneaky:



It needs it. Im not too impressed with it, but it'll have to work :msp_sneaky:. I want a fully thinned race chain !

Im afraid my little 4 cuber might be over chained just a little, but its cutting fairly well and I hate to mess with it much more.


----------



## Mrs.Komatsu (Jun 13, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> I bout got all my stuff ready. Been filing chains all morning......



This is all possible, because i'm doing everything else that needs to be done so we can go. What a great partnership we have!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 13, 2012)

My wife would say the same.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mrs.Komatsu said:


> This is all possible, because i'm doing everything else that needs to be done so we can go. What a great partnership we have!:msp_thumbsup:




Schwwweeeeeettttttt!!!!!!!!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 13, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Schwwweeeeeettttttt!!!!!!!!



Whuts up Rick? All that pipe gone yet? :msp_smile:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 13, 2012)

Working on a saw packing list, if I have a saw you would like to try out just post it up, that will help me decide what to bring.

Most know what saws I have.


----------



## rburg (Jun 13, 2012)

I would like you to bring the pioneer/poulan that you got from Arrowhead.


----------



## wendell (Jun 13, 2012)

Sure wish I had some saws I could bring so I could come to this. :msp_sad:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 13, 2012)

rburg said:


> I would like you to bring the pioneer/poulan that you got from Arrowhead.



I always bring the P62 that's a promise Made to Ed.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 13, 2012)

wendell said:


> Sure wish I had some saws I could bring so I could come to this. :msp_sad:



Mail me the Dolkita! I'll take good care of it...
Promise...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 13, 2012)

wendell said:


> Sure wish I had some saws I could bring so I could come to this. :msp_sad:



I'm sure I have a slow one you would like, that you can borrow.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 13, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I always bring the P62 that's a promise Made to Ed.



Have I ever run that saw??? I know I look at it all the time...
Just never get around to it...:msp_sad:


----------



## wendell (Jun 13, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm sure I have a slow one you would like, that you can borrow.



Seems you've finally come to terms with your creamsicle's inadequacies. That is the first step to recovery. Congratulations!


----------



## wendell (Jun 13, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Have I ever run that saw??? I know I look at it all the time...
> Just never get around to it...:msp_sad:



I haven't run it yet, either. I guess I could come for that. Plus, Michael did ask nicely for some Spotted Cow.


----------



## wendell (Jun 13, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Mail me the Dolkita! I'll take good care of it...
> Promise...



You wouldn't get it in time. :msp_sad:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 13, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Have I ever run that saw??? I know I look at it all the time...
> Just never get around to it...:msp_sad:



I don't recall but give it a go this GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 13, 2012)

wendell said:


> I haven't run it yet, either. I guess I could come for that. Plus, Michael did ask nicely for some Spotted Cow.



I got some spotted cows what's the big deal. Lol


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 13, 2012)

wendell said:


> I haven't run it yet, either. I guess I could come for that. Plus, Michael did ask nicely for some Spotted Cow.



Maybe some ruffed grouse scotch??? "I forgot the actual name"
Hmmmm???:msp_unsure:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 13, 2012)

wendell said:


> You wouldn't get it in time. :msp_sad:



So where did you go, out packing saws?


----------



## sunfish (Jun 13, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I always bring the P62 that's a promise Made to Ed.



That's The Best Lookin Saw I've Ever Laid Eyes On!!!!!


----------



## zogger (Jun 13, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I always bring the P62 that's a promise Made to Ed.



Got a pic or three of said saw?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 13, 2012)

zogger said:


> Got a pic or three of said saw?









Pic


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 13, 2012)

Pic 2


----------



## zogger (Jun 13, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Pic 2



Nice! In the online dictionary next to the phrase "wicked cool, mean and nasty" there's a pic of that saw!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 13, 2012)

Pic 3 Eric running it. Lurch2


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 13, 2012)

Mrs.Komatsu said:


> This is all possible, because i'm doing everything else that needs to be done so we can go. What a great partnership we have!:msp_thumbsup:



Sounds familiar


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 13, 2012)

sounds like we got some folks getting geared up for a party ,uhh i maean a gtg


----------



## wendell (Jun 13, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Maybe some ruffed grouse scotch??? "I forgot the actual name"
> Hmmmm???:msp_unsure:



Famous Grouse 

And since Heavy Fuel and TreeMonkey ain't coming this time, hopefully the bottle will make it intact. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 13, 2012)

wendell said:


> Famous Grouse
> 
> And since Heavy Fuel and TreeMonkey ain't coming this time, hopefully the bottle will make it intact. :msp_sneaky:




Glad you decided to come... Find any riders?


----------



## wendell (Jun 13, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Glad you decided to come... Find any riders?



Well, I'm still not sure as I've got about 100 things to do tomorrow if I'm coming and I need to leave tomorrow night about 8:00 or else drive all the way through Chicago at rush hour Friday morning and even seeing Terry again ain't worth that.


----------



## wendell (Jun 13, 2012)

And no, no one likes me enough to ride with me.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 13, 2012)

wendell said:


> And no, no one likes me enough to ride with me.






Can you get to Kentucky?
I could use a compadre.


Mike


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 13, 2012)

wendell said:


> And no, no one likes me enough to ride with me.



You can make better time that way...
Plus, you need to run the stealth 039...
Best lookin Stihl ever...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## wendell (Jun 13, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Can you get to Kentucky?
> I could use a compadre.
> 
> 
> Mike



Well, don't know how I can get to TN without going through KY. :msp_biggrin:

It would be an honor to ride the last 1/8th of the trip with you!


----------



## wendell (Jun 13, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You can make better time that way...
> Plus, you need to run the stealth 039...
> Best lookin Stihl ever...
> :msp_sneaky:



Didn't I run it at Wiggz'? I guess I don't really recall.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 13, 2012)

wendell said:


> Didn't I run it at Wiggz'? I guess I don't really recall.



Nope... It was just for looks... It ate the coil the night before...:msp_angry:


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jun 13, 2012)

wendell said:


> And no, no one likes me enough to ride with me.



Im just south of indy not to far from I-65. If you need a ride hit me up, Im stopping to get Young bright and early Sat morning.


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 13, 2012)

wendell said:


> Famous Grouse
> 
> And since Heavy Fuel and TreeMonkey ain't coming this time, hopefully the bottle will make it intact. :msp_sneaky:



Is this what I had? I never asked the name.


----------



## wendell (Jun 13, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Is this what I had? I never asked the name.



No, you had Stumpy's famous Canadian LTD. Mine never made it past a parking lot at a truck stop in southern Illinois.


----------



## wendell (Jun 13, 2012)

ELECT6845 said:


> Im just south of indy not to far from I-65. If you need a ride hit me up, Im stopping to get Young bright and early Sat morning.



Thanks, but it looks like I'll be stopping at Mike's on Friday and chauffeur him to TN.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 13, 2012)

Did Stump make the drink famous or did it make him famous?


----------



## wendell (Jun 13, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Did Stump make the drink famous or did it make him famous?



It had to be Stump. There's no way that swill could be famous on its own. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 13, 2012)

Is there any Crown Royal fans?


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 13, 2012)

Woohoo spotted cow Saturday evening


----------



## DB43725 (Jun 13, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Is there any Crown Royal fans?



Nothing Better,,,,LOL


----------



## wendell (Jun 13, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Woohoo spotted cow Saturday evening



If I have time to get to the store on my way out of town. :msp_tongue:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 13, 2012)

its official if wendells coming then its a party gtg


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 13, 2012)

So you guys don't think DH1984 will show up with a bunch of stolen chainsaws do y'all? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 13, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> So you guys don't think DH1984 will show up with a bunch of stolen chainsaws do y'all? :hmm3grin2orange:



Nice way to put a damper on the festivities.... On the other hand, it would allow me to get rid of a bunch of Mini Macs. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 13, 2012)

he was banned from here once again and banned from my gtg. he contacted me thru another site and i told him, no he can not come.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 13, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Is there any Crown Royal fans?



Umm... Yes...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 13, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Nice way to put a damper on the festivities.... On the other hand, it would allow me to get rid of a bunch of Mini Macs. :hmm3grin2orange:[/
> 
> Hey, you want me to throw a "Rick" of wood on the truck and bring it down?
> So you'll know what one looks like???
> :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jhutton (Jun 13, 2012)

Famous Grouse,Crown Royal,Canadian something, and Spotted Cow........sounds like some may wake up eye level with the grass. Oh well ,long as everyones having a swell time... Jody


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 14, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> You going to have room to haul that AH81 to me at this GTG?
> 
> I may have to pull it home with a chain, the wife will have the GTG van full. :msp_scared:



As bad as I hate to say it, its unlikely. There will be 4 of us in a Carolla, with 4 saws, and enough clothes and stuff to survive 4 days. You could always swing thru KY on your way home though. 

Theres 3 or 4 more DB's you need to take with ya anyways. Probably 5-6 bars, and several 1/2" chains.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 14, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> As bad as I hate to say it, its unlikely. There will be 4 of us in a Carolla, with 4 saws, and enough clothes and stuff to survive 4 days. You could always swing thru KY on your way home though.
> 
> Theres 3 or 4 more DB's you need to take with ya anyways. Probably 5-6 bars, and several 1/2" chains.



Corolla and a Chainsaw GTG?????? That just aint right!!!!!!!!


----------



## parrisw (Jun 14, 2012)

You guys are killing me here. I'm a CADAHOLIC Chainsaw LONER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 14, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> As bad as I hate to say it, its unlikely. There will be 4 of us in a Carolla, with 4 saws, and enough clothes and stuff to survive 4 days. You could always swing thru KY on your way home though.
> 
> Theres 3 or 4 more DB's you need to take with ya anyways. Probably 5-6 bars, and several 1/2" chains.



Ooohhh.... Sounds like Stephen will need to unload a few saws into the back of my rig to make room!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 14, 2012)

the weather forcast is for great sunny weather this sat. any of you that have easy up or pop up shelters may want to bring them along. its going to get warm and a little shade will go a long way.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 14, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Corolla and a Chainsaw GTG?????? That just aint right!!!!!!!!





parrisw said:


> You guys are killing me here. I'm a CADAHOLIC Chainsaw LONER!!!!!!!!



If you had a Carolla, you might could afford the fuel to come down.  

38MPG on the highway muh friend.


----------



## cowroy (Jun 14, 2012)

Terry, I get off work at 11pm so won't get on the road headed your way till 11:30. I was just gonna set up a cot again in the ole barn hall, but just wanted to make sure it was ok to come this late? Takes me an hour to get there.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 14, 2012)

come on with the cot. and theres a/c in the shop now. so you can kick some stuff out of the way and sleep in comfort.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 14, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> If you had a Carolla, you might could afford the fuel to come down.
> 
> 38MPG on the highway muh friend.



Amen there... I ain't driving 600 miles in the F350...
Just sayin...


----------



## parrisw (Jun 14, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> If you had a Carolla, you might could afford the fuel to come down.
> 
> 38MPG on the highway muh friend.



Oh, I have a car that gets better mileage then that, I just refuse to admit it. Believe it or not, my truck barely gets driven. My little car gets almost that in the city. Suzuki Swift BTW.


----------



## cowroy (Jun 14, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> come on with the cot. and theres a/c in the shop now. so you can kick some stuff out of the way and sleep in comfort.



Thanks Terry!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 14, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> As bad as I hate to say it, its unlikely. There will be 4 of us in a Carolla, with 4 saws, and enough clothes and stuff to survive 4 days. You could always swing thru KY on your way home though.
> 
> Theres 3 or 4 more DB's you need to take with ya anyways. Probably 5-6 bars, and several 1/2" chains.



That's ok we will worry about them saws at a future KY GTG. Wish I could but in a dancing smiley, I haven't figured that out on this phone.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 14, 2012)

Mah back still ain't doin' good.

Gonna hafta stay in Yankee land this here weekend.


----------



## young (Jun 14, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Mah back still ain't doin' good.
> 
> Gonna hafta stay in Yankee land this here weekend.



weaksauce :msp_mad:


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 14, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Mah back still ain't doin' good.
> 
> Gonna hafta stay in Yankee land this here weekend.



You should really get out of that there yankeeville. I was looking forward to hearing some of your kareokeing of limp bizkit. Hope you feel better. Jer swears by them percocets. You should find you a pharmacist


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 14, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Mah back still ain't doin' good.
> 
> Gonna hafta stay in Yankee land this here weekend.



We will miss you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 14, 2012)

Is there a wireless router on site? Not required just wondering .


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Is there a wireless router on site? Not required just wondering .



Yep


----------



## Roll Tide (Jun 14, 2012)

Well doesnt look like Im gonna make it. I havent finished installing the motor in my blazer so im out of a ride. Unless someone is passing through little ole soddy daisy on there way up.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jun 14, 2012)

That's in the Chattanooga area if yall are wondering where the heck.that is .


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 14, 2012)

komatsuvarna is in athens if you can get a ride up to there contact him


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 14, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Yep



Cool that way I can upload any videos if a chain gets put on running backwards.


----------



## wendell (Jun 14, 2012)

Made a mad dash at lunch to get Mike's beer and Matt's scotch so the important stuff is taken care of.

Not sure if I'm even going to have time to pack any saws. Maybe I'll just come sawless and referee.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 14, 2012)

What, no big Dolmar?


----------



## Roll Tide (Jun 14, 2012)

I wish I could but that's 45 mins from me .


tlandrum said:


> komatsuvarna is in athens if you can get a ride up to there contact him


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 14, 2012)

you know theres a bonfire waiting to be lit out there. i still have to do the weed trimming and go get the picnic tables tonight. i am going in the morning to get the big tent to put the tables under for a little cooler dining.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jun 14, 2012)

I let randy know that he could bring my MS 261 so yall could try it out. its never had a drop of fuel in it. I sent it to him for some porting. I seen a couple people ask if there was gonna be one there so i told him he was more than welcome to take .


----------



## wendell (Jun 14, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> What, no big Dolmar?



Ya think there'd be anyone there that would like to run it?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 14, 2012)

wendell said:


> Ya think there'd be anyone there that would like to run it?



...:monkey:...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 14, 2012)

Maybe just one.:wink2::wink2:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 14, 2012)

or two!!!


Mike


----------



## wendell (Jun 14, 2012)

Alright, I guess I'll toss it in. :msp_wink:


----------



## cbrduckdog (Jun 14, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> you know theres a bonfire waiting to be lit out there. i still have to do the weed trimming and go get the picnic tables tonight. i am going in the morning to get the big tent to put the tables under for a little cooler dining.



Doesn't look like I can make Saturday. I do have 3 picnic tables I can bring over Friday evening. Let me know if you need them.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 14, 2012)

I got the van ready to go filled oil and checked gas loaded saws and one bottle of good stuff. We are pulling out at 6am tomorrow.


----------



## wendell (Jun 14, 2012)

You think a guy could get some rep for the Herculean effort I'm putting out to get to this GTG. :msp_tongue:

What a guy won't do for some BL Lime. :hmm3grin2orange:

Good news is I'm going to get out of work an hour early so I can at least get a little earlier start.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 14, 2012)

I tried but I have to spread it around more again. :biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 14, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got the van ready to go filled oil and checked gas loaded saws and one bottle of good stuff. We are pulling out at 6am tomorrow.



What time you expect to be there Stephen? I ain't even got the saws packed... Only bringin' a few this time.
Hell, I'm still at the plant...
Gonna be a short night tonight...
:beat_brick:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 14, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I tried but I have to spread it around more again. :biggrin:



Me too.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 14, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> What time you expect to be there Stephen? I ain't even got the saws packed... Only bringin' a few this time.
> Hell, I'm still at the plant...
> Gonna be a short night tonight...
> :beat_brick:



Me too I only packed 10 Saws I think. I should be there around 7pm Some motel close to Terry.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 14, 2012)

Matt I am bringing a clamshell that placed at the MO GTG.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 14, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt I am bringing a clamshell that placed at the MO GTG.



You thinkin' the same thing I'm thinkin'?
:big_smile:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 14, 2012)

Maybe I think kind of slow.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 14, 2012)

Will there be a coffee maker on site, do I need to bring one?


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 14, 2012)

sorry we dont even own a coffe maker but galde usually brings one


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok I'll bring one.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 14, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Will there be a coffee maker on site, do I need to bring one?



Better safe than sorry... Terry don't need a bunch of us cranky coffee drinkers armed with saws...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a 30 cup maker.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 14, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Better safe than sorry... Terry don't need a bunch of us cranky coffee drinkers armed with saws...





I wish I could "double like" that!!!


Mike


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 14, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> I wish I could "double like" that!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



I'm a rep HO in training...
Just sayin'...


----------



## morewood (Jun 14, 2012)

YESS!!! Last day of work for the summer is over. Now I go into the fishing and firewood season. I am trying to convince my friend to bring his 372 along....bone stock and well used. He is scared he would leave it with someone to be 'worked up' after seeing all that can be done and handling some of these saws. I explained that it was a natural feeling for a man to have, to simply suck it up and do it. Hope one of you guys has one there to enlighten him. Me and the VW will be there early Sat. morning smiling with 45+ mpg.......and it's soooooooooooo much more comfortable than my Dodge. Gotta remember to get those doughnuts tomorrow for Terry, I already know his 562EEXXXPEE will roll past the 440, but someone has to stroke his saw ego, he is the host after all:msp_biggrin:

Shea


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 14, 2012)

Anybody that's coming to terrys shoot 300 weatherby or 300 remington ultra mag? I've got almost a full box of each that need to be sent down range.


----------



## morewood (Jun 14, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Anybody that's coming to terrys shoot 300 weatherby or 300 remington ultra mag? I've got almost a full box of each that need to be sent down range.



I havea 300 rum, but haven't shot it much lately, it's a monster...and that is being polite. Have a stock I was working on with a recoil reducer glued in the butt stock, just haven't touched it of late. Some guys get an 'oh CRAP' look on their face when they see those cartridges. I good trigger fixes that.

Shea


----------



## galde (Jun 14, 2012)

Cowboyvet brought the 084 muffler that he was able to weld up and we tried out the 084 this morning. A whole new experience! I have only a 25" hard nose, a 17" 3/8 sprocket nose, and a 17" .404 sprocket nose bar for it. I got a 9-pin 3/8 rim from Danzco, and have an 8-pin .404 rim. I will bring a few new bars and chains that some of you might be interested in. I will leave my 12-cup coffee pot at home and heartily support the consumption from the 30-cup pot. I can bring my coleman camp stove if it is needed.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 14, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Anybody that's coming to terrys shoot 300 weatherby or 300 remington ultra mag? I've got almost a full box of each that need to be sent down range.



I see you like your guns like to like your saws....BIG! 

I shot a .416 rigby one time, in a TC Encore. I swear it made me feel like Mike Tyson just punched me in the chin. Too much for me. 

I do have a Double barrel 10 Gauge.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 14, 2012)

After 56 pages it would be a monumental task to start at the beginning to find the start time. When will things get cranked up Saturday morning? Mapquest says it is 2:57 for me, I thought it was closer to 2 hours than 3.

Doesn't look like I will have time to put the Homie 540 back together, I will just have to settle for some mellow stock saws. However, I can bring the MS200T in honor of dh1984 and call it a "stolen" saw since I only gave $35.00 for it.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 14, 2012)

morewood said:


> I havea 300 rum, but haven't shot it much lately, it's a monster...and that is being polite. Have a stock I was working on with a recoil reducer glued in the butt stock, just haven't touched it of late. Some guys get an 'oh CRAP' look on their face when they see those cartridges. I good trigger fixes that.
> 
> Shea



You're welcome to them. I found them in one of my ammo cans when I was showing my wife different sized cartridges. I don't plan on getting another one in the near future.


----------



## morewood (Jun 14, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> You're welcome to them. I found them in one of my ammo cans when I was showing my wife different sized cartridges. I don't plan on getting another one in the near future.



I'll take them.....and I am very appreciative knowing what they cost. Hopefully I will have the gun together for the fall. Thanks alot....you want some of Terry's doughnuts I'm bringing along

Shea


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm sure I'll eat one of the doughnuts.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 14, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I'm sure I'll eat one of the doughnuts.



I like pie.


----------



## young (Jun 14, 2012)

swap meet? 

got some es light bars, techlite bar, wrap handles, hd2 filters.............


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 14, 2012)

i call dibs on the tech lite.:yoyo:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 14, 2012)

rick you on your way yet?


----------



## young (Jun 14, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> i call dibs on the tech lite.:yoyo:



its only a 20in. but brand new hehe.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 14, 2012)

20'' tech lite on my 562xp ooowwweeeeee that would be sweet. whats it gonna cost me?


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 14, 2012)

20" techlite is awesome on a 562.


----------



## young (Jun 14, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> 20'' tech lite on my 562xp ooowwweeeeee that would be sweet. whats it gonna cost me?



$90 with brand new loop of lgx.

you know you want it.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 14, 2012)

i know i want it but without that loop of lgx


----------



## young (Jun 14, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> i know i want it but without that loop of lgx



$80. deal?


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 14, 2012)

your getting warmer lol


----------



## young (Jun 14, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> your getting warmer lol



ill just keep


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 14, 2012)

I finally put an orange turd together to send with Hedge. It's ugly, but runs. :bang:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 14, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I finally put an orange turd together to send with Hedge. It's ugly, but runs. :bang:



I'm packed!!!! Finally!!!
Damn!!!
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## wendell (Jun 14, 2012)

Greetings from beautiful Lafayette, IN, a mere 4 hours or so from beautiful downtown Pleasureville, KY. Just testing the scotch to make sure it'll be OK for Matt to drink.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 14, 2012)

young said:


> ill just keep



I got a badass 039 that could use that tech-lite and own it... But I'm a cheap SOB young, so you'll have to talk me into it...
Just sayin....


----------



## wendell (Jun 15, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I got a badass 039 that could use that tech-lite and own it... But I'm a cheap SOB young, so you'll have to talk me into it...
> Just sayin....



He'd have to be a heck of a salesman considering it is the wrong mount. :hmm3grin2orange:

So, if I remember correctly I'm bringing an orange saw plus orange/black, red/black, green/black, blue/black and yellow to keep things diversified.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 15, 2012)

wendell said:


> He'd have to be a heck of a salesman considering it is the wrong mount. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> So, if I remember correctly I'm bringing an orange saw plus orange/black, red/black, green/black, blue/black and yellow to keep things diversified.



Wait a minute... That's a large husky mount???
Even better!!!
Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## wendell (Jun 15, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Wait a minute... That's a large husky mount???
> Even better!!!
> Woo-hoo!!!



BTW, the scotch is passing the taste test. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## young (Jun 15, 2012)

got a 28in es light bar for the 039 hahahahaha

but yes the 20in techlite is large husky mount.

ill just have some creamsicles and one red saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 15, 2012)

young said:


> swap meet?
> 
> got some es light bars, techlite bar, wrap handles, hd2 filters.............



I may want a hd2.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 15, 2012)

Headed east! As soon as this damn coffee pot is done...
What a POS...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 15, 2012)

Drive safe everyone have a good time.  Its a little early For scotch.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll be out in about a 1/2 hour.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 15, 2012)

We are out of here.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 15, 2012)

Hope to see everyone tomorrow morning.


----------



## morewood (Jun 15, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I like pie.



Me too. But I abuse chocolate pie.

Shea


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 15, 2012)

im headed to knoxville to pick up the tent. the porta stumpy will be here a littlt later. i think randy is coming to help me set up the tent and tables. woohhooooo im almost done.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 15, 2012)

Hedgerow just left here. Look out ya'll, the ozarks is headed yer way.:msp_w00t:


----------



## wendell (Jun 15, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Wait a minute... That's a large husky mount???
> Even better!!!
> Woo-hoo!!!



Considering it's a *Husqvarna* Techlite, that's a pretty safe bet. 


Out of here in a few. Truck ready, Mike?


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 15, 2012)

wendell said:


> Considering it's a *Husqvarna* Techlite, that's a pretty safe bet.
> 
> 
> Out of here in a few. *Truck ready, Mike*?





Close!


----------



## morewood (Jun 15, 2012)

A sudden realisation is upon me. I don't have a concrete schedule I HAVE to deal with. Working in the school system is great, but before you jump on the your lucky bandwagon, I DON'T get paid during the summer. Have to actually plan for that. Today's schedule.....uuummmm. Clean 440...gotta look good coming in second place. Put saws in car...wife's car:msp_thumbsup: Yeah, I hate setting schedules when I don't have to. You guys take it easy, and traveling mercy for all of you putting in the miles to be there. Lets go sharpen a chain or two.

Shea


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 15, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> im headed to knoxville to pick up the tent. the porta stumpy will be here a littlt later. i think randy is coming to help me set up the tent and tables. woohhooooo im almost done.



I'll be there in a little while........I gotta pack a few boxes first.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 15, 2012)

wendell said:


> Considering it's a *Husqvarna* Techlite, that's a pretty safe bet.
> 
> 
> Out of here in a few. Truck ready, Mike?



Yea, but this is young we're talking about... What would he have a husky mount bar for???:msp_confused:
Last I knew, he didn't know they made saws!!!


----------



## Roll Tide (Jun 15, 2012)

I really hate that i cant make it. Ive been looking forward to coming for a while. But yall all have fun, be safe, and dont abuse my new 261 randy has with him lol.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 15, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I really hate that i cant make it. Ive been looking forward to coming for a while. But yall all have fun, be safe, and dont abuse my new 261 randy has with him lol.



David I hate that you can't make it. Don't worry we'll break that new saw in for you.


----------



## morewood (Jun 15, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'll be there in a little while........I gotta pack a few boxes first.



You going to have room to take one back with you? I have a sickly 51 Husky that needs to be freshened up and back to normal.

Shea


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 15, 2012)

well when randy gets here the tent will go up and then were ready to get down to serious chainsaw stuff and junk.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 15, 2012)

Hope y'all boys are ready to get spanked!!!

Got muh super duper racing chain slinging chips!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 15, 2012)

looks like it needs a little more hook to it and the chips are a little on the small side. but your gettin there


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 15, 2012)

by the way the pool is ready for the kids to play in. just treated the water and threw some pool toys in. should keep em from being bored. we got the tent set up and the tables under it. im officially almost done.


----------



## young (Jun 15, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yea, but this is young we're talking about... What would he have a husky mount bar for???:msp_confused:
> Last I knew, he didn't know they made saws!!!



come on. i owned in the past xpws, 2171s and a 390. :tongue:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 15, 2012)

young ive seen others loose there way too. youll find your way back


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 15, 2012)

morewood said:


> You going to have room to take one back with you? I have a sickly 51 Husky that needs to be freshened up and back to normal.
> 
> Shea



Not a problem....


----------



## cowroy (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, all squared away gettin ready to head to work. Don't wait up for me as I won't be there till 12:30am at the earliest, but who knows it might just be gettin good then. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 15, 2012)

cowroy said:


> Well, all squared away gettin ready to head to work. Don't wait up for me as I won't be there till 12:30am at the earliest, but who knows it might just be gettin good then. :msp_w00t:



I hope you are bringing the "TreeSlung" 371XP. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## cowroy (Jun 15, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I hope you are bringing the "TreeSlung" 371XP.




:msp_thumbup:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 15, 2012)

Wendell made it this far and we'll be heading out in about 30 minutes.


Mike


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Gtg*

I got a whole crate full of parts and misc stuff for you guys to rummage through. Found some odd ball bars someone might want and some new ones too. Also bringing my 390xp that was built back in Feb. and still havent got a tank thru it yet. Anyone wanna help break it in???


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 15, 2012)

young said:


> come on. i owned in the past xpws, 2171s and a 390. :tongue:



Prove it... :msp_wink:


----------



## young (Jun 15, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Prove it... :msp_wink:



























HA!


----------



## zogger (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, drat, I still can't go. My mom postponed her trip up with my dad, but he got real sick yesterday so she postponed it. I still can't make it to the GTG though, need to hang onto the travel money until next week or maybe after that. We were going to meet up at my sisters place way the other side of atlanta from me.

Still looking forward to all you guys vids and pics though! Maybe I can come next time if I plan and start saving for it like a freaking year in advance.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jun 15, 2012)

Same here please post videos of my 261 that Randy has. thanks


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 15, 2012)

young said:


> HA!



I don't see yer name on any of em'...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 15, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Same here please post videos of my 261 that Randy has. thanks



What 261????? :msp_confused:


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 15, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> What 261????? :msp_confused:



opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## garyischofield (Jun 15, 2012)

*what a hoot*



wigglesworth said:


> Hope y'all boys are ready to get spanked!!!
> 
> Got muh super duper racing chain slinging chips!!!



Yup ,I'm impressed by the home owner safety link semi-chisel "racing" chain that looks like it just finished flushing stumps for 8 hours..That must be a "holy terror".I'm sorry to miss this event.I'm sure the bs/mayhem meter is gonna explode.:msp_wink:Randy,let me know how that TWolf "super 261" pulls.Have fun guys.


----------



## wendell (Jun 15, 2012)

Stop and go on I 75. :banghead:


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 15, 2012)

Helloooooo oak ridge!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 15, 2012)

wendell said:


> Stop and go on I 75. :banghead:



40 was bad as well.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 15, 2012)

Should I be leaving now?


----------



## wendell (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like we are ready!


----------



## mweba (Jun 15, 2012)

Did she let you take the VW this time?:confused2:


----------



## morewood (Jun 15, 2012)

Whoa! Whoa! Whoa!!!! Nobody said anything about a Friday evening test and tune:msp_mad: Looks like some square cookies and fresh chips abound. I call foul Cars loaded, ready to go.....maybe I should be going to bed, 4:15 comes early:msp_ohmy:

Shea


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 15, 2012)

Y'all should be here


----------



## Roll Tide (Jun 15, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> What 261????? :msp_confused:


Not funny. I think im more excited about getting that saw back then i was my 441. Thats pretty hard to believe. By the way i ran four tanks through it yesterday and two more today and wow when will this thing stop building more power. Its amazing how much more power it has.


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 15, 2012)

Talkin bout those chainsaw things


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 16, 2012)

Now I'm starting to get jealous! You guys, and gals, have a great time tomorrow:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## cowroy (Jun 16, 2012)

Well I made it. Walked in and it was just like the pic that Mrs.J put up, Terry and Wendell in the shop. There were quite a few people here for the night before and especially for 12:30am. There are even a couple campers outside which is the first time I have seen that. I will post us some vids earlier this go round since I have my netbook with me and Terry has wifi out here. Stay tuned folks :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 16, 2012)

finally in the house and showered ,ready for bed. got lots of chainsaw fun to have tommorrow. for those of you who wont be here joining in the fun neener neener neener.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Y'all should be here



Looking good Sheila...



Mrs. J said:


> Talkin bout those chainsaw things



You guys not so much.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 16, 2012)

Ok I'm up, letting the wife sleep a little longer. I think it's like a 10 minute drive to the GTG. I should be there with the coffee 
Maker a tad after sun up.

Stephen


----------



## young (Jun 16, 2012)

almost ready


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 16, 2012)

Getting ready to load the truck and then i'll be there in a little over 2 hours.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 16, 2012)

Leaving now, have 7 saws, none of which I have started in the past year. If all else fails, I can take pictures.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm here!!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 16, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm here!!!!!



Thats great Is the coffe ready.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 16, 2012)

Coffee is making.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## ptjeep (Jun 16, 2012)

You boys have fun. Wish I was there!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 16, 2012)

WSC you Like that new phone.:msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 16, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> WSC you Like that new phone.:msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes:



Yep


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 16, 2012)

you boys (and ladies) have fun and saw safe : )


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 16, 2012)

Nik I sure wish you guys could have made it down. I was looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## deerjackie (Jun 16, 2012)

Yall have fun,be safe. and happy fathers day to the dads tomorrow cant wait to see the pics and youtube videos.God bless you all..jacke


----------



## nmurph (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm headed to the woods to do some cutting that is actually productive:wink2::wink2::wink2: Ya'll don't have too much fun without me. I'll me waiting to see some results when I get home.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm drinking coffee...........loading saws.........drinking more coffee........


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 16, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Nik I sure wish you guys could have made it down. I was looking forward to meeting you all.



me too, it just didn't work out this time.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 16, 2012)

Good luck and have a lot of fun! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 16, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm drinking coffee...........loading saws.........drinking more coffee........



Well I'm just drinking coffee. Just got back from town took my youngest daughter out for breakfast.


----------



## Freehand (Jun 16, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 16, 2012)

You folks have a great time!

I'll have to be happy with my 25 hours of coverage of the 24 Heures du Mans. Audi hybrid on the pole. 

Can a hybrid chainsaw be far behind??


----------



## wendell (Jun 16, 2012)

mweba said:


> Did she let you take the VW this time?:confused2:



Yes!


----------



## Roll Tide (Jun 16, 2012)

Wish I could be there guys I really do.yall be safe have a great time and post tons of videos.yall have a great day


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 16, 2012)

Freehand said:


> opcorn:



You eat a lot of opcorn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 16, 2012)

You should already be here.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 16, 2012)

Any predictions on the 4 cube winner?

I'd be willing to bet it won't be me.  

This round filed "race chain" is over my head. :msp_sad:

I'll throw the first prediction....... Wigglesworth :msp_wink:


----------



## deerjackie (Jun 16, 2012)

I bet the saw that wins will be yellow:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 16, 2012)

The saw in your video lookes like the one to beat. Thought it could not be race chain.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 16, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> The saw in your video lookes like the one to beat. Thought it could not be race chain.



Well it's just a round filed chain with no chassis work. That doesn't mean it's not a "perfectly" filed chain. :msp_wink:


----------



## Mo. Jim (Jun 16, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Coffee is making.



About time,signed Grouchy:smile2: Wish I was there:msp_sad:


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 16, 2012)

Making a fuel stop and then should be there in less than an hour.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 16, 2012)

Wkendlberjack's saw


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 16, 2012)

Durand's

2100


----------



## sunfish (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks like ya'll are havin way too much fun! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 16, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> You folks have a great time!
> 
> I'll have to be happy with my 25 hours of coverage of the 24 Heures du Mans. Audi hybrid on the pole.
> 
> Can a hybrid chainsaw be far behind??



Not sure if you could call it a hybrid or not, but Randy's saws seem to run pretty good on Bull S**t :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:otstir:

Yall have fun.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 16, 2012)

Spare parts.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 16, 2012)

The winner is Stumpy.

Results in a few.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 16, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> The winner is Stumpy.
> 
> Results in a few.



Are you guys sure??? Did the rest of them not even run??????


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 16, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Are you guys sure??? Did the rest of them not even run??????



It's all you this time congrats, everyone is happy for you.


----------



## zogger (Jun 16, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Are you guys sure??? Did the rest of them not even run??????



Congrats man! Looking forward to the vids whenever they get uploaded.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 16, 2012)

Real nice turn out.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 16, 2012)

Not sure what to say. Not used to bein on the winnin side of things. :msp_scared: Really wish I woulda come now.:censored:


----------



## cowroy (Jun 16, 2012)

Congratulation to Stumpy 
[video=youtube;21G1OZ6gt28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21G1OZ6gt28&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 16, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> You folks have a great time!
> 
> I'll have to be happy with my 25 hours of coverage of the 24 Heures du Mans. Audi hybrid on the pole.
> 
> Can a hybrid chainsaw be far behind??



Big surprice! :msp_rolleyes:

Btw, I'm peeking in there now and then as well! :msp_biggrin:

Btw2, the leading Audi has MAHLE in large letters on it.......


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 16, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a :cool2: one - guess I know who owns it! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish (Jun 16, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> The winner is Stumpy.
> 
> Results in a few.



Cooooool... It's Stumpy's time to shine! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 16, 2012)

wish i could have gone but the finances wasn't there,,, terry is a good guy and known to be a good host,, its a hoot to be around everyone,, hope you guys have a good time and stay cool


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 16, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Big surprice! :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Btw, I'm peeking in there now and then as well! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Btw2, the leading Audi has MAHLE in large letters on it.......



And Akropovic exhaust, as in WSB and MotoGP.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 16, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Cooooool... It's Stumpy's time to shine! :msp_biggrin:



That's nice - but it might have something to do with the saw he chose to enter - 4 cubes is a bit odd to many I guess....


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 16, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> That's nice - but it might have something to do with the saw he chose to enter - 4 cubes is a bit odd to many I guess....



I had an idea that it would come down to a quadport saw. I almost entered a 361 Stihl with a BB cyl which puts it right @ 4 cubes, but I ran out of time. I threw this husky together with the cyl off of the 2165 I built & had at Wiggs GTG. I did do a lil more massaging on it, not much, just a lil.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## sunfish (Jun 16, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> That's nice - but it might have something to do with the saw he chose to enter - 4 cubes is a bit odd to many I guess....



I kind of figured a 365 would get this one. Stumpy did good! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## wendell (Jun 16, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Are you guys sure??? Did the rest of them not even run??????



Yes, we're sure. I got to run yours Stump. A really nice saw!


----------



## wendell (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 16, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Not sure what to say. Not used to bein on the winnin side of things. :msp_scared: Really wish I woulda come now.:censored:



Are you  your self yet. Hey Congradulations Stumpy. But life happens.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 16, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I had an idea that it would come down to a quadport saw. I almost entered a 361 Stihl with a BB cyl which puts it right @ 4 cubes, but I ran out of time. I threw this husky together with the cyl off of the 2165 I built & had at Wiggs GTG. I did do a lil more massaging on it, not much, just a lil.:msp_thumbup:



I assume a lot of that work was in the rather narrow original transfers! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell (Jun 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;Khd6tL3C4T0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Khd6tL3C4T0&feature=g-upl[/video]


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 16, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Are you  your self yet. Hey Congradulations Stumpy. But life happens.



Yes, but not just because of the race. I know I'm missin out on a lot of good conversations, and good food. Sitting here waiting on the complete results sucks too. :bang:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks to Terry for hosting the GTG. I had to duck out early as it is my wife's birthday. Sitting at the Pilot in Williamsburg, Ky waiting my turn to buy $3.03 gas. Traffic was backed up 9 miles southbound on I-75 at the landslide.

Should be home by 6.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 16, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Thanks to Terry for hosting the GTG. I had to duck out early as it is my wife's birthday. Sitting at the Pilot in Williamsburg, Ky waiting my turn to buy $3.03 gas. Traffic was backed up 9 miles southbound on I-75 at the landslide.
> 
> Should be home by 6.



Why not just bring the wife with you? 

Birthdays can be celebrated anywhere!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 16, 2012)

Btw, there are 3 Audis in the lead at Le Mans now, the opposing Toyotas didn't last too long......


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 16, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I had an idea that it would come down to a quadport saw. I almost entered a 361 Stihl with a BB cyl which puts it right @ 4 cubes, but I ran out of time. I threw this husky together with the cyl off of the 2165 I built & had at Wiggs GTG. I did do a lil more massaging on it, not much, just a lil.:msp_thumbup:



Congratulations my friend. Your saw was a beast......not as cool as an old Partner but a damn good runner. 

I'm glad to see you win this thing.......it's your turn to have the headhunters gunning for you. 

Thanks to Terry and Anne for putting on another great GTG. We ran every sort of saw made I reckon.....the 166 of Wendell's was the saw I wanted to run and finally got a chance. I also ran the P62 of WSC's.....damn what a nice saw that is. 

It was hot....I'm fat and lazy, so I'm at home already.

I came in 4th......I think. :msp_smile::msp_smile:


----------



## 8433jeff (Jun 16, 2012)

Waiting.opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## morewood (Jun 16, 2012)

At home and comfy. We had great weather and a great time. The boys enjoyed the saws and having the opportunity to swim a bit. Oh yeah, Terry's 562xp......it just ain't right for a 'little'...'pretty' saw to cut that good, that quick, have that SCARY throttle response, and weigh less than saws it's power is equal to. I am a believer, just not a buyer...yet Thanks for a great set up Terry, and the a/c in the shop

Shea


----------



## young (Jun 16, 2012)

*stumpys home away from home, even though he didnt show up*




*terry trying to do math*




*no wonder the results were askew.*




*reaction to stumpy winning :jester:*




more to come :rolleyes2:


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 16, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Btw, there are 3 Audis in the lead at Le Mans now, the opposing Toyotas didn't last too long......



The Toyotas had the speed, but the Circuit de la Sarthe bit them hard, especially Anthony Davidson. He now lies in a French hospital with a broken back as a result of this:

Le Mans Crash 2012 - Anthony Davidson Toyota & Ferrari - YouTube


----------



## young (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## young (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## young (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## young (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## mdavlee (Jun 16, 2012)

Well I've got settled back in at home now. Had a great day and a lot of fun. Played with a lot of different chains on some saws. The 4 cubes were a fun change from the work saws. Thanks to Terry and Anne for a great time as always.


----------



## young (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## atvguns (Jun 16, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


>


Go Stumpy


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 16, 2012)

How'd the 562 fair against Jeremy's 044?


----------



## rwoods (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks like a great time - again. Terry and family, thanks for putting these on. Sorry, I missed it. I hope to make another if you choose to do it again. Ron


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 16, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> How'd the 562 fair against Jeremy's 044?



They were pretty much even in 8x8. I don't know if they ever got ran in bigger wood with a 24" b/c.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 16, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> They were pretty much even in 8x8. I don't know if they ever got ran in bigger wood with a 24" b/c.



After all the hype? Bummer.


----------



## wendell (Jun 16, 2012)

rwoods said:


> Looks like a great time - again. Terry and family, thanks for putting these on. Sorry, I missed it. I hope to make another if you choose to do it again. Ron



Sorry Ron. This was the last one. :msp_sad:






:msp_wink:


----------



## DSS (Jun 16, 2012)

Earmuffs are just a fashion accessory for Wendell apparently.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 16, 2012)

Random thoughts....

Thanks again to Terry for putting this on.

Most of us look human in the pictures.

Wendell likes pie.

I sold a saw (and brought home 4 in boxes).

Finally, sorry to disappoint those of you that thought I was an old fat guy.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 16, 2012)

Where are all the saws? All I see are a bunch of old fat guys setting around:msp_w00t::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 16, 2012)

I am not an old fat guy


----------



## sunfish (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for posting all the photos, folks! Much appreciated.


----------



## rburg (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks to Terry and Anne for another great gtg. I got to meet several members new to me and got to run many saws I hadn't run before.


----------



## wendell (Jun 16, 2012)

DSS said:


> Earmuffs are just a fashion accessory for Wendell apparently.



I see you were able to find this very difficult to find thread. oke:


----------



## wendell (Jun 16, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Where are all the saws? All I see are a bunch of old fat guys setting around:msp_w00t::msp_biggrin:



I guess you had to be here to see them. oke:


----------



## Mrs.Komatsu (Jun 16, 2012)

We're home now! Thanks Terry and Anne for having us. We had a great time.


----------



## DSS (Jun 16, 2012)

wendell said:


> I see you were able to find this very difficult to find thread. oke:



:byebye:


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just got back to Indy. Thanks to Terry for a great gtg, we had an awesome time. It was great to meet everyone and thanks for buying all the parts.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 16, 2012)

ELECT6845 said:


> Just got back to Indy. Thanks to Terry for a great gtg, we had an awesome time. It was great to meet everyone and thanks for buying all the parts.



Thank you for loading my truck with the leftovers too. :hmm3grin2orange:

Now I have something else to do. :msp_unsure:

Great meeting you BTW.


----------



## wendell (Jun 16, 2012)

DSS said:


> :byebye:



So easy even a bovine can do it.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Thank you for loading my truck with the leftovers too. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Now I have something else to do. :msp_unsure:
> 
> Great meeting you BTW.



Glad to meet you to Randy.
We picked up a few mpg on the way home without that crate. LOL


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 16, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Thank you for loading my truck with the leftovers too. :hmm3grin2orange:



If you find any Echo parts in what is left in the crate they are mine. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 16, 2012)

morewood ran the 562xp in a 14'' redoak log against his oem stock ms440 and the 440 got owned by the little guy. those ported 562's just aint right,awsome just is a big understatement. really for a firewood guy the 562 could be a one saw plan. several members ran the 562 and were impressed to say the least.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 16, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> morewood ran the 562xp in a 14'' redoak log against his oem stock ms440 and the 440 got owned by the little guy. those ported 562's just aint right,awsome just is a big understatement. really for a firewood guy the 562 could be a one saw plan. several members ran the 562 and were impressed to say the least.



My stock 044 ran a 3.06 in the build off cant with an off the roll RSC chain. What did that 562 run again?


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 16, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> morewood ran the 562xp in a 14'' redoak log against his oem stock ms440 and the 440 got owned by the little guy. those ported 562's just aint right,awsome just is a big understatement. really for a firewood guy the 562 could be a one saw plan. several members ran the 562 and were impressed to say the least.



Not too surprising against a 440. I bet it was a different story with J's 044. Did anyone put a 24" or 28" on them to see how they compared?


----------



## mweba (Jun 16, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> My stock 044 ran a 3.06 in the build off cant with an off the roll RSC chain. What did that 562 run again?



Oh snap


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 16, 2012)

i believe both saws were wearing 20'' bars with full comp chain. im sure the 562 would do fine with a 24'' bar but it just doesnt balance for squat with it. it gets real nose heavy.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 16, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Not too surprising against a 440. I bet it was a different story with J's 044. Did anyone put a 24" or 28" on them to see how they compared?



No. :/

I suppose I could stop by and make a cut in the morning though.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 16, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> My stock 044 ran a 3.06 in the build off cant with an off the roll RSC chain. What did that 562 run again?



that stock 044 is equivilant to a ported ms440 so 3 tenths behind it aint too shabby wouldnt you say.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 16, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> that stock 044 is equivilant to a ported ms440 so 3 tenths behind it aint too shabby wouldnt you say.



It's a good runner, no doubt. 

But it also had ur build off chain on it too.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 16, 2012)

I think I recognized most of you guys from the Hatfields and McCoys mini-series a few weeks ago. 

Looks like you guys had a blast. Thanks for the great pictures Young.... _finally_ a GTG thread with quality pics. Names to go along with the pics would be great.


----------



## zogger (Jun 16, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> that stock 044 is equivilant to a ported ms440 so 3 tenths behind it aint too shabby wouldnt you say.



Are you using a 562xp now in your professional lineup?

I just went and looked those up because I am not familiar with them, and to get an idea what the damage would be to own one. 60 ccs, MSRP + a pro porting job would bring them in at about a grand even.

I think it would have to be a professional guy, as in making money with it, to really justify getting one (until they have been out long enough for used ones much cheaper to hit the market). I bet they are real nice though. What does that revboost feel like?

Thanks! Wish I could have made the GTG, maybe next time, good enough seeing all the good pics and vids though!


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 17, 2012)

cowroy said:


> Congratulation to Stumpy
> [video=youtube;21G1OZ6gt28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21G1OZ6gt28&feature=youtu.be[/video]





Stumpys Customs said:


> Not sure what to say. Not used to bein on the winnin side of things. :msp_scared: Really wish I woulda come now.:censored:





sunfish said:


> Cooooool... It's Stumpy's time to shine! :msp_biggrin:





o8f150 said:


> wish i could have gone but the finances wasn't there,,, terry is a good guy and known to be a good host,, its a hoot to be around everyone,, hope you guys have a good time and stay cool





Tzed250 said:


> And Akropovic exhaust, as in WSB and MotoGP.



Rep-A-Tat-Repped.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 17, 2012)

Now is when I really miss not being there. Sittin around the fire, havein a few beverages, BS'n with everbody, and maybe singin a tune or two with Mike. Instead I'm sittin @ my puter, drinkin some beers & wondering why did Young take so many pics of Wendell:msp_wub: :confused2: At least they're all frontal shots.:msp_scared:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 17, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> It's a good runner, no doubt.
> 
> But it also had ur build off chain on it too.



The results aren't surprising to me. The 562xp stock is a good running saw, but no stronger than a 362 and definitely not stronger than a good stock 70cc saw in small or large wood. So the 562 is like any 60cc saw, a great firewood saw and small felling saw. Nothing wrong there but not living up to the hype IMHO. 

BTW Looks like everyone had a great time, wish I could have made it.


----------



## mweba (Jun 17, 2012)

I've not seen a 362 comparison. Have you?


----------



## young (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## young (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## young (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## young (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## young (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## young (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## young (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## young (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## young (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## young (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## young (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## young (Jun 17, 2012)

thats all forks.

thanks for another great gtg terry and company. 

had a great time.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 17, 2012)

Headed out wont hear from me for a day.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 17, 2012)

zogger said:


> Are you using a 562xp now in your professional lineup?
> 
> I just went and looked those up because I am not familiar with them, and to get an idea what the damage would be to own one. 60 ccs, MSRP + a pro porting job would bring them in at about a grand even.
> 
> ...



How about the* fun *factor?


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 17, 2012)

You got a bunch of nice pictures young. I didn't even break out a camera or even my phone yesterday.:censored: 

Matt/hedgerow had the best running 9010 I've ever ran:msp_wink:

Jeremys partner must have made a 1000 cuts yesterday:msp_biggrin:

Jody and Joey had some real nice saws and chains and were some real smooth operators. 

It was nice to meet everyone I hadn't met in person before.


----------



## gink595 (Jun 17, 2012)

So does anyone know which twin (Jody or Joey) was running the saws in the pictures :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 17, 2012)

I think it was Jody:confused2:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 17, 2012)

gink595 said:


> So does anyone know which twin (Jody or Joey) was running the saws in the pictures :msp_biggrin:



Jody run all the buildoff saws.

Jody has a beard, Joey has the goatee. Couple of real nice fellas!


----------



## gink595 (Jun 17, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Jody run all the buildoff saws.
> 
> Jody has a beard, Joey has the goatee. Couple of real nice fellas!



First time I met them guys was a few years ago in South Carolina, I think Jody came up and introduced himself and then a little while later what I thought was the same person came and introduced themself again. I thought WTF we just did this about 5 minutes ago....LOL THEN... I see them standing next to each other and all I could do is laugh, they were wearing same color pants and same types of shirts and hats. I talk with them time to time on the phone, really good bunch of guys. I always enjoy meeting up with them. Jody is a smooth operator and loves playing with chains!


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 17, 2012)

I know we timed 5 different 60 dl chains on jeremys 044 that jody had.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 17, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> Thanks for the great pictures Young.... _finally_ a GTG thread with quality pics.



I concur, Young did a great job on the pictures. In fact, the lens on his camera was longer than some of the bars there. :yoyo:


----------



## garyischofield (Jun 17, 2012)

*great photos*

Those photos are great.A smokin' saw blasting your leg with sawdust is a rush.Terry,that looked like a lot of work. To have all the different logs up on blocks must have been a saw junkie's fix.What a nice day/venue.I'm going to have to make the next one.Were there any tall tales told?"Once upon a time there was a ported 562...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 17, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Not sure what to say. Not used to bein on the winnin side of things. :msp_scared: Really wish I woulda come now.:censored:



Hmmmmmm... better _get _used to it... thats at least the 2nd time I've seen a Stumpbroke saw win! :hmm3grin2orange:

Wish we'd been able to go as well! :msp_crying:


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jun 17, 2012)

mweba said:


> I've not seen a 362 comparison. Have you?


look in the latest TK 562 thread, it is definately not stronger than the 361, so it won,t be any faster than a 362.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 17, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> I think I recognized most of you guys from the Hatfields and McCoys mini-series a few weeks ago.
> 
> Looks like you guys had a blast. Thanks for the great pictures Young.... _finally_ a GTG thread with quality pics. Names to go along with the pics would be great.



Can't you read all their name tags? oke: I could make out a few, but more id's would be cool... 

I think the name tags was a great idea! (I suck with names!) I think I'll shamelessly steal that idea for our GTG in September!

Dang I wish we coulda found a way to get out there. Well, at least now that I know how much fun it is, I'll be dedicatin more savings to be able to go to next years' gtg's! Hopefully we'll be making a LOT more of em next year! :kilt::kilt::kilt::kilt:


----------



## mweba (Jun 17, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Hmmmmmm... better _get _used to it... thats at least the 2nd time I've seen a Stumpbroke saw win! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Wish we'd been able to go as well! :msp_crying:



Had finally gotten that SBroke CS56 off my mind and here it is in the pics :censored:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 17, 2012)

some of you that dont think the 562xp is up to its reputation must not have ran one yet. no it wont replace my falling saws but it has worked it way into my line up of saws. it resides on the skidder making its self indespensable at work. the ported 562xp with the same 20'' bar and chain is faster than a 372xp,372xpw,ms440,7900. these are the only saws ive ran it against side by side same wood same bar and chain. there will always be exceptions to the rule with any stock saw. some just run like a ported saw right out of the box but for the average run of the mill 70cc saw this saws going to be smoother ,lighter,faster and more fuel efficient. i dont claim the 562 to be the cure for cancer but dont knock it until youve ran it. as far as i know theres only a handful of ported 562's out there so i dont see how so many of you can have an opinion of them yet. i also cant figure out how my gtg thread got off on a this saws better than that saw tangent. i told morewood that my 562 would spank his 440 and it did,no more no less. theres no lines to read between here its plain out in the open fact of the matter. saw was run by morewood in the same red oak . i got my donut and he got to run a great saw.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 17, 2012)

I want to say the 562 was cutting 1.80s in the 8x8. My xpw was cutting 1.70s. Both had nice chains on them. I think hedgerows 9010 cut 1.4x if I remember right.


----------



## mweba (Jun 17, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> some of you that dont think the 562xp is up to its reputation must not have ran one yet. no it wont replace my falling saws but it has worked it way into my line up of saws. it resides on the skidder making its self indespensable at work. the ported 562xp with the same 20'' bar and chain is faster than a 372xp,372xpw,ms440,7900. these are the only saws ive ran it against side by side same wood same bar and chain. there will always be exceptions to the rule with any stock saw. some just run like a ported saw right out of the box but for the average run of the mill 70cc saw this saws going to be smoother ,lighter,faster and more fuel efficient. i dont claim the 562 to be the cure for cancer but dont knock it until youve ran it. as far as i know theres only a handful of ported 562's out there so i dont see how so many of you can have an opinion of them yet. i also cant figure out how my gtg thread got off on a this saws better than that saw tangent. i told morewood that my 562 would spank his 440 and it did,no more no less. theres no lines to read between here its plain out in the open fact of the matter. saw was run by morewood in the same red oak . i got my donut and he got to run a great saw.



Most had decided it was over hyped when the first picture was released....the pic just looked "peaky" 


Sure am glad they have springs on the Stihl models now though....what a game changer otstir:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 17, 2012)

im sure that gap will get larger with bigger wood especially since the xpw is ported too.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 17, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> im sure that gap will get larger with bigger wood especially since the xpw is ported too.



I'm sure it would but the 562 was hanging on right with it. Jeremys 044 ran about the same as the 562 when him and jody were playing around.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 17, 2012)

tents down and loaded up, tables are loaded back onto my trailer to take back,adult beverage contaners disposed of :rolleyes2:,cans are in there place, cookies a burnin. only evidence of a gtg is the stump shack out by the calf pen.
guess its time to start planning the next one


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 17, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Can't you read all their name tags? oke: I could make out a few, but more id's would be cool...
> 
> I think the name tags was a great idea! (I suck with names!) I think I'll shamelessly steal that idea for our GTG in September!
> 
> Dang I wish we coulda found a way to get out there. Well, at least now that I know how much fun it is, I'll be dedicatin more savings to be able to go to next years' gtg's! Hopefully we'll be making a LOT more of em next year! :kilt::kilt::kilt::kilt:



I don't see many of those tags in the pictures.-...opcorn:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 17, 2012)

at my gtg its almost become a family reunion and we know each other like we know our own cousins. so for the most part we dont use the name tags, seems like the only guys that are wearing the name tags are the new landrum family gtg members. ya'll come next time and we'll know who you are too.


----------



## pops21 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you terry and anne. You two put on one heck of a gtg. Anna makes the BEST broccoli salad I have ever had. I had a great time. Ran some nice running saws. Got to meet some cool people too. 
Wiggs I bet you are one hurting dude today. Get some rest.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 17, 2012)

Well Sheila and I are tucked back into our little shack and Wendell is on the "second leg" of his journey home.
Had a STUPENDOUS time (for a guy who couldn't run saws) and got to fellowship with a GREAT bunch of folks!

Thanks to all the Landrum family for all that you put into making this a great time for everyone and looking forward to the next time we are together.
Certainly glad to see so many of our ladies taking part in these GTGs they really add a lot of atmosphere.

Not any doubt what the bast looking saw in the buildoff was..................................GO POULAN!!!


Mike


P.S. I stood it as long as I could and had to make a couple of cuts with my hot rod 4000!


----------



## tree monkey (Jun 17, 2012)

congrats to the stumpmaster. job well done

hope i can make the next one


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 17, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> congrats to the stumpmaster. job well done
> 
> hope i can make the next one



Thanks Scott :msp_wub:. I'll make sure I'm @ the next one too.:bang:


----------



## milkman (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks like a fun get together, I keep saying I'm going to catch one. We had a family day last Sat. and just now recuperating. I'll keep watching and the next GTG in reasonable distance this fall, I'll get my ugly brother and catch one. Hopefully someone can bring a Mac 35 and take me back a half century.


----------



## stihlbro (Jun 17, 2012)

We just pulled in the driveway. Gotta a lot of unpacking to do. Thanks to the Landrum family for hosting just a good get together. It was a pleasure to hangout with everyone. 

Joey


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 17, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I want to say the 562 was cutting 1.80s in the 8x8. My xpw was cutting 1.70s. Both had nice chains on them. I think hedgerows 9010 cut 1.4x if I remember right.



Might have got a 1.2 if Anthony woulda come over and help me push on it...:msp_scared:
Mdavlee sharpens a great chain...
Just sayin...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 17, 2012)

stihlbro said:


> We just pulled in the driveway. Gotta a lot of unpacking to do. Thanks to the Landrum family for hosting just a good get together. It was a pleasure to hangout with everyone.
> 
> Joey



Thank you fellas for coming down... It was a pleasure meeting ya and talkin chain...

Matt


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 17, 2012)

It was real nice to meet you and jody. They had some real nice chains too.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 17, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> It was real nice to meet you and jody. They had some real nice chains too.



I'm officially looking for a Sylvey now...
Thanks for the chain Mike...


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 17, 2012)

thers a couple on ebay


----------



## dancan (Jun 17, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I don't see many of those tags in the pictures.-...opcorn:



Wendell had a tag , the only guy that didn't need one LOL .







Great pics Young ! Looks like a great time was had by all !


----------



## morewood (Jun 17, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> some of you that dont think the 562xp is up to its reputation must not have ran one yet. no it wont replace my falling saws but it has worked it way into my line up of saws. it resides on the skidder making its self indespensable at work. the ported 562xp with the same 20'' bar and chain is faster than a 372xp,372xpw,ms440,7900. these are the only saws ive ran it against side by side same wood same bar and chain. there will always be exceptions to the rule with any stock saw. some just run like a ported saw right out of the box but for the average run of the mill 70cc saw this saws going to be smoother ,lighter,faster and more fuel efficient. i dont claim the 562 to be the cure for cancer but dont knock it until youve ran it. as far as i know theres only a handful of ported 562's out there so i dont see how so many of you can have an opinion of them yet. i also cant figure out how my gtg thread got off on a this saws better than that saw tangent. i told morewood that my 562 would spank his 440 and it did,no more no less. theres no lines to read between here its plain out in the open fact of the matter. saw was run by morewood in the same red oak . i got my donut and he got to run a great saw.




Guys, the above comment has been verified....and yes, he got the donut. I have run a variety of saws, and the power to weight ratio was unbelievable for Terry's 562. I ran both 562XPs yesterday (stock and modified), and there was a VERY noticeable difference. My dad, who wasn't there, seemed concerned that a smaller saw ran soooooo much stronger than the 440. It might have to go under the tool before long On a completely different note, I know a few of you were taking pics yesterday and am looking for one of me and my son doing some cutting. I had him over near the shed cutting some softwood with the small Husky. If you guys find any I would love to have some, to me that was a great Father's Day gift, time with my son......and some of you If you find any pics let me know and I will get you my email. Terry, thanks again for such a great time.

Shea

PS-Thanks for the rounds Mike. You rock


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 17, 2012)

dancan said:


> Wendell had a tag , the only guy that didn't need one LOL .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:agree2: I notised that!


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 17, 2012)

I had a tag on too for awhile. I was in the brown shirt with a stop watch in my hand in most pictures.

You're welcome Shea.

Matt you need you one. It makes a world of difference.


----------



## stihlbro (Jun 17, 2012)

(like a sports reporter)


(microphone at mouth)


Stumpy,


1.) What are your thoughts of winning the Landrum's 4 cube build off?

2.) What was your strategy going into this? 

3.)What made you choose a husqvarna saw to participate?:msp_biggrin:

4.) Would you change anything now, since you own the winning saw? :msp_wink:

5.) Give us your thoughts..................



coming to you live from Virginia

Joey


----------



## wendell (Jun 17, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> My stock 044 ran a 3.06 in the build off cant with an off the roll RSC chain. What did that 562 run again?



You have a stock saw?

:msp_scared:


13 hours later back home safe and somewhat sound.


----------



## stihlbro (Jun 17, 2012)

Wendell,


All this talk about pie............Did you eat pie there? All I seen was......................well, it was liquid.
:msp_biggrin:

remember Jody with beard
Joey with goatee


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 17, 2012)

stihlbro said:


> (like a sports reporter)
> 
> 
> (microphone at mouth)
> ...



Stumpy's eating ribs right now... He'll get back with ya later... What with all the sauce and stuff...
:msp_wink:


----------



## wendell (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks to Terry and everyone who made this another great GTG and well worth the drive.

I'm tired.


----------



## wendell (Jun 17, 2012)

stihlbro said:


> Wendell,
> 
> 
> All this talk about pie............Did you eat pie there? All I seen was......................well, it was liquid.
> ...



Why yes, yes I did. Guido should be posting the proof soon.

So what are we going to do if you guys shave? :msp_sad:


----------



## stihlbro (Jun 17, 2012)

wendell said:


> Why yes, yes I did. Guido should be posting the proof soon.
> 
> So what are we going to do if you guys shave? :msp_sad:



Good question, guess we need to keep the ladies more involved in these GTG's.


----------



## wendell (Jun 17, 2012)

Things I learned this weekend.

1. "Just off the Interstate" has a very different meaning in Kentucky. 
2. There doesn't appear to be a bordello in Pleasureville.
3. Guido isn't a guido. :msp_sneaky:
4. Durand needs to make an appointment with ___________. oke:
5. The price of diesel that Indiana gas stations post on their big signs have no relation to what you actually pay.
6. Jeremy links to fiddle with his saw. A lot.


----------



## little possum (Jun 17, 2012)

If things align, maybe next time a small group of gypsies will travel from the flatland of NC up to the hills of TN. 
Hate to miss out on a GTG that is so close. But then again, most of our saws are antique junk


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 17, 2012)

young said:


> anthonyva guido galde
> 
> 
> 
> ...





young said:


> anthonyva pops21 cowroy rburg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I added some names for some of these pictures. We should have had a group picture made so it would have been easier to identify us.


----------



## benp (Jun 17, 2012)

wendell said:


> Things I learned this weekend.
> 
> 1. "Just off the Interstate" has a very different meaning in Kentucky.
> 2. There doesn't appear to be a bordello in Pleasureville.
> ...



One of the diesel prices listed is for "off road" or tax exempt. 

I thought the same thing driving through there a few months ago and paying 30 cents or more than what was listed.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 17, 2012)

wendell said:


> Things I learned this weekend.
> 
> 1. "Just off the Interstate" has a very different meaning in Kentucky.
> 2. There doesn't appear to be a bordello in Pleasureville.
> ...





1. 20 miles isn't far at all down here where you can't see your destination. 
2. You just haven't looked in the right place.
3. Guido isn't a short stocky Italian guy with a sharp tongue. He is a tall thin southern gentleman and a great guy to hang out with at GTGs.
4. Yes he does! TOMORROW
5. That is called "Bait & Switch"
6. Jeremy is a tech geek and learned volumes at this GTG! You will see the results at future GTGs.

Thanks again for helping me get to and from the GTG!
You are truly a great friend.


Mike


----------



## wendell (Jun 17, 2012)

benp said:


> One of the diesel prices listed is for "off road" or tax exempt.
> 
> I thought the same thing driving through there a few months ago and paying 30 cents or more than what was listed.



Yeah but seems a little ridiculous to be posting your off road price on the interstate. I've never seen another state do that.


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 17, 2012)

I learned what a Wendell is. Tried to repeat the story to Jer and couldn't remember. Blame the blackberries. 

I learned bar oil is VERY important!! 

I learned that no matter what, Jer will never quit talking about saws  

I learned most of the wives of these crazy men are actually normal and nice  

I learned not to listen to Hedgerow about the crown. It WILL burn!! 

I learned the Virginia people are very cool!!


----------



## wendell (Jun 17, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Thanks again for helping me get to and from the GTG!
> You are truly a great friend.
> 
> 
> Mike



It was my pleasure, my friend. I enjoyed getting to spend more time with you.


And my apologies to those who didn't get a Spotted Cow. I will bring a case next time.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 17, 2012)

who needs spotted cow when you have bl lime


----------



## young (Jun 17, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I learned what a Wendell is. Tried to repeat the story to Jer and couldn't remember. Blame the blackberries.
> 
> I learned bar oil is VERY important!!
> 
> ...



people learn things at GTGs?!?!?!?!?!? this is news to me.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 17, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I learned what a Wendell is. Tried to repeat the story to Jer and couldn't remember. Blame the blackberries.
> 
> I learned* bar oil is VERY important!! *
> 
> ...



Is he still hung up on that??  J/K


Good to see all you fella's again, lookin forward to next time!


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

My favorite pic from the GTG.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 17, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> who needs spotted cow when you have bl lime





By golly I will PROUDLY put my name at the top of that list!!!!


Mike


----------



## young (Jun 17, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Is he still hung up on that??  J/K
> 
> 
> Good to see all you fella's again, lookin forward to next time!



hahahahahaha. bar oil who need that. j's saw was just slow period :yoyo::yoyo:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 17, 2012)

things i know about gtg's
some folks will drive many hours for a gtg
putting on a gtg is a lot of work
the cost of gas to drive to a gtg is way too high 
the cost of hosting a gtg is thru the roof 
having all your as friends in one place at once and having a great time makes it all ""PRICELESS''''


----------



## wendell (Jun 17, 2012)

*I forgot*

7. Even late on Sunday afternoon, driving through Chicago is a really bad idea. :bang:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 17, 2012)

I learned that I need to head straight home from a GTG, instead of ending up partying all night at Thunder Valley and watching the drag races the next day. 

Ran into a couple friends of mine who had a camper set up at the track. Hell, I just got home a few hours ago. Feel like the walking dead.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

Well I learned that all y'all are great folks!!!!!


----------



## wendell (Jun 17, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well I learned that all y'all are great folks!!!!!



Yeah, except for that Mastermind fella. He said some hateful things to me that hurt my heart. :msp_angry:


----------



## parrisw (Jun 17, 2012)

wendell said:


> Yeah, except for that Mastermind fella. He said some hateful things to me that hurt my heart. :msp_angry:



He told me you didn't have a heart? :rolleyes2:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 17, 2012)

stihlbro said:


> Wendell, All this talk about pie............Did you eat pie there? All I seen was......................well, it was liquid.



Wendell... pie.... rumors



wendell said:


> Why yes, yes I did. Guido should be posting the proof soon.



Proof it is:








wendell said:


> Things I learned this weekend.
> 
> 1. "Just off the Interstate" has a very different meaning in Kentucky.
> 2. There doesn't appear to be a bordello in Pleasureville.
> ...



It wasn't far, just a 2 beer trip. If you owe me money you might see the Guido in me....



rms61moparman said:


> 1. 20 miles isn't far at all down here where you can't see your destination.
> 2. You just haven't looked in the right place.
> 3. Guido isn't a short stocky Italian guy with a sharp tongue. He is a tall thin southern gentleman and a great guy to hang out with at GTGs.
> 4. Yes he does! TOMORROW
> ...



At least I have Mike fooled! By the way, I bought gas for $3.03 in Williamsburg, KY yesterday.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jun 17, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> who needs spotted cow when you have bl lime



:bang::bang::bang:


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

wendell said:


> Yeah, except for that Mastermind fella. He said some hateful things to me that hurt my heart. :msp_angry:



I have proof that is not true. It was my heart that was injured. Shall I retain a lawyer?????


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 17, 2012)

morewood said:


> Guys, the above comment has been verified....and yes, he got the donut. I have run a variety of saws, and the power to weight ratio was unbelievable for Terry's 562. I ran both 562XPs yesterday (stock and modified), and there was a VERY noticeable difference. My dad, who wasn't there, seemed concerned that a smaller saw ran soooooo much stronger than the 440. It might have to go under the tool before long On a completely different note, I know a few of you were taking pics yesterday and am looking for one of me and my son doing some cutting. I had him over near the shed cutting some softwood with the small Husky. If you guys find any I would love to have some, to me that was a great Father's Day gift, time with my son......and some of you If you find any pics let me know and I will get you my email. Terry, thanks again for such a great time.
> 
> Shea
> 
> PS-Thanks for the rounds Mike. You rock



I think my wife took the photo your looking for. I haven't unpacked yet but I have a couple hundred pic to upload.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 17, 2012)

young said:


> people learn things at GTGs?!?!?!?!?!? this is news to me.



Joey said something to me that hit home... 
"Any man that will spend the time to build a good runnin saw, should know his way around a chain too..." I will remember that...
Jody and Joey were a true pleasure to be around, and true Virginia gentlemen...

I'm finally home...
My ass hurts...


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 17, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well I learned that all y'all are great folks!!!!!



I also learned that your grandson loves xpw's. :msp_biggrin:

He seemed to take a liking to it when I brought it over to you. I hope he'll let you ship it back to me.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 17, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Is he still hung up on that??  J/K
> 
> 
> Good to see all you fella's again, lookin forward to next time!





young said:


> hahahahahaha. bar oil who need that. j's saw was just slow period :yoyo::yoyo:





All I know is with bar oil in it, in the same cant it cut a 3.25. 

And yes, I'm still butt hurt a bit. Lol

It was a good gtg. Met some cool folks. Ran some nice saws. And saw Wendell again. Was a good weekend for sure!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 17, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Joey said something to me that hit home...
> "Any man that will spend the time to build a good runnin saw, should know his way around a chain too..." I will remember that...
> Jody and Joey were a true pleasure to be around, and true Virginia gentlemen...
> 
> ...



A few years back i was cutting wood witha freind of mine he wasn't getting much done. I watched him for a few minutes. Asked him if I could set the carb and sharpen the chain. He said ok I could but he didn't think it needed it. After he cut with it I wheni finished he had me show him how to make a chain cut. Agood chain makes a good saw.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns (Jun 17, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Joey said something to me that hit home...
> "Any man that will spend the time to build a good runnin saw, should know his way around a chain too..." I will remember that...
> Jody and Joey were a true pleasure to be around, and true Virginia gentlemen...
> 
> ...



So the story's about TN are true. :msp_w00t:


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 17, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> All I know is with bar oil in it, in the same cant it cut a 3.25.
> 
> And yes, I'm still butt hurt a bit. Lol
> 
> It was a good gtg. Met some cool folks. Ran some nice saws. And saw Wendell again. Was a good weekend for sure!!



Did you really forget to put bar oil in your 4ci saw? Blame it on the meds, lol


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 17, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> All I know is with bar oil in it, in the same cant it cut a 3.25.
> 
> And yes, I'm still butt hurt a bit. Lol
> 
> It was a good gtg. Met some cool folks. Ran some nice saws. And saw Wendell again. Was a good weekend for sure!!



I don't wanna hear no whining'... I won't tell ya what the Efco ran with Mike's chain on it!!!
Let's call em' lessons learned...:msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 17, 2012)

atvguns said:


> So the story's about TN are true. :msp_w00t:



WOW:msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 17, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I don't wanna hear no whining'... I won't tell ya what the Efco ran with Mike's chain on it!!!
> Let's call em' lessons learned...:msp_wink:



Well you can tell me


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 17, 2012)

So, where did the ported ms361 finish? In front or behind the 562xp?


----------



## jhutton (Jun 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Did you really forget to put bar oil in your 4ci saw? Blame it on the meds, lol



No he put plent of oil, it was the high compression oil cap..... pumped it out faster


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 17, 2012)

A chain jumping off was like the shot heard around the world...


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Joey said something to me that hit home...
> *"Any man that will spend the time to build a good runnin saw, should know his way around a chain too..."* I will remember that...
> Jody and Joey were a true pleasure to be around, and true Virginia gentlemen...
> 
> ...



Ain't that the truth. I am just now *starting* to learn my way around a chain.  



blsnelling said:


> Did you really forget to put bar oil in your 4ci saw? Blame it on the meds, lol



He ran it outta bar oil tweaking the many chains that he had on it. 

I bet he will be hard to beat in a chain race very soon though.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 17, 2012)

wendell said:


> Things I learned this weekend.
> 
> 
> 6. Jeremy links to fiddle with his saw. A lot.



Heck yea I do. I'm an avid fiddler. Tomas Edison was a fiddler. Albert Einstein was a fiddler. 

Heck, Charlie Daniels is a fiddler. 

Ill be famous some day.


----------



## morewood (Jun 17, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I think my wife took the photo your looking for. I haven't unpacked yet but I have a couple hundred pic to upload.



Pink camera and short hair?? I was cutting with my son and his friend. My son had the camo pants and shoes on.....NOT the shorts and sandals. 

On a side note....at church this morning my son was asked about what he was thankful for.......'I went to the chainsaw get-together with my dad, and got to run a chainsaw' then he said 'I'm my father's son'. These moments make up for ALL the bad. Yeah, I had a smile and small tear. Man I love Father's Day

Shea

Oh yeah, thanks WSC


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 17, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> He ran it outta bar oil tweaking the many chains that he had on it.



As funny as it is, that really sucks. A lot of time goes into these things, only to screw yourself up like that. Sorry about that Wiggsy, lol


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 17, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Heck yea I do. I'm an avid fiddler. Tomas Edison was a fiddler. Albert Einstein was a fiddler.
> 
> Heck, Charlie Daniels is a fiddler.
> 
> Ill be famous some day.



I like Charlie Daniels.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 17, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> A chain jumping off was like the shot heard around the world...





I'm sad now.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I like Charlie Daniels.



Me too. I've seen him in concert 3 times.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 17, 2012)

morewood said:


> Pink camera and short hair?? I was cutting with my son and his friend. My son had the camo pants and shoes on.....NOT the shorts and sandals.
> 
> On a side note....at church this morning my son was asked about what he was thankful for.......'I went to the chainsaw get-together with my dad, and got to run a chainsaw' then he said 'I'm my father's son'. These moments make up for ALL the bad. Yeah, I had a smile and small tear. Man I love Father's Day
> 
> ...



Yep that's her I'll hunt the pic and PM it to you.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I'm sad now.



:msp_sad:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 17, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well you can tell me



I'll tell ya one thing... When I handed Jody Stumpy's saw, and he made a cut with it, he said "dat der is da the saw to beat I believe... Don't change a thing"...
Nuf said... 
It was a stout bugger...

Honestly, they all ran and cut great... Of course I had to listen to Levi all the way home about how the Deere beat me, but that's ok...
:msp_sad:


----------



## CJ8Ted (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks, Terry and Ann for a great GTG (my first). I got to run some real saws and meet some fine folks. Your hard work and hospitality were top notch.

Ted


----------



## mt.stalker (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks like a great time !!! Rednecks , Chevrolets and Husqvarnas , what's not to like ?


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 17, 2012)

wendell said:


> 7. Even late on Sunday afternoon, driving through Chicago is a really bad idea. :bang:



Hey do you remember the name of the cheese place grandpa tractor got that cheese from. I know they sell it online. I was gonna order some


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 17, 2012)

morewood said:


> Pink camera and short hair?? I was cutting with my son and his friend. My son had the camo pants and shoes on.....NOT the shorts and sandals.
> 
> On a side note....at church this morning my son was asked about what he was thankful for.......'I went to the chainsaw get-together with my dad, and got to run a chainsaw' then he said 'I'm my father's son'. These moments make up for ALL the bad. Yeah, I had a smile and small tear. Man I love Father's Day
> 
> ...






Father Som by supercabs78, on Flickr




Father Som by supercabs78, on Flickr

PM sent with a bigger copy I hope.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 17, 2012)

After that upload to flicker I realize I can't spell. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> After that upload to flicker I realize I can't spell. :msp_biggrin:



I niver worrie abot speelin


----------



## 8433jeff (Jun 17, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I niver worrie abot speelin



Neither does your employee, dh. Why did you let him sharpen the chains?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 17, 2012)

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/U1OuAmZlFxQ?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Not the best cell phone video, but some nice saws. I love to hear them run.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 17, 2012)

Wiggs thanks for the help on the Iphone Saturday.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 17, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Wiggs thanks for the help on the Iphone Saturday.



No problemo man. Twas good to finally meet ya. 

One more iPhone tip. If u record video with the phone on its side, instead of upright, it will upload full screen on YouTube.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 17, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> No problemo man. Twas good to finally meet ya.
> 
> One more iPhone tip. If u record video with the phone on its side, instead of upright, it will upload full screen on YouTube.



Cool thanks.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 18, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/U1OuAmZlFxQ?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> Not the best cell phone video, but some nice saws. I love to hear them run.



Get any video of Jody running my pipe saw? I just build em......can't operate for ####.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 18, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Get any video of Jody running my pipe saw? I just build em......can't operate for ####.



No that's the only video I got.

I do have a bunch of pics to upload, I get to tomorrow calling it a night now.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 18, 2012)

dancan said:


> Wendell had a tag , the only guy that didn't need one LOL .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be caught dead runnin a saw that ugly:msp_sneaky:


stihlbro said:


> (like a sports reporter)
> 
> 
> (microphone at mouth)
> ...


----------



## garyischofield (Jun 18, 2012)

*lifetime memory*



Mastermind said:


> My favorite pic from the GTG.



Lucky Grandad.He is a pistol.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 18, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I don't wanna hear no whining'... I won't tell ya what the Efco ran with Mike's chain on it!!!
> Let's call em' lessons learned...:msp_wink:



It was only a second better a cut:msp_biggrin:


----------



## rburg (Jun 18, 2012)

I enjoyed hearing Jonathan ask his Dad, Did we win this time?


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 18, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Hey do you remember the name of the cheese place grandpa tractor got that cheese from. I know they sell it online. I was gonna order some



after you order some cheese make sure you order jer some bar oil too from baileys


----------



## joatmon (Jun 18, 2012)

gink595 said:


> First time I met them guys was a few years ago in South Carolina, I think Jody came up and introduced himself and then a little while later what I thought was the same person came and introduced themself again. I thought WTF we just did this about 5 minutes ago....LOL THEN... I see them standing next to each other and all I could do is laugh, they were wearing same color pants and same types of shirts and hats. I talk with them time to time on the phone, really good bunch of guys. I always enjoy meeting up with them. Jody is a smooth operator and loves playing with chains!



True that! I was a witness.


----------



## wendell (Jun 18, 2012)

atvguns said:


> So the story's about TN are true. :msp_w00t:



Yeah, it was a little easier to take at the KY GTG. :msp_wink:


----------



## wendell (Jun 18, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Hey do you remember the name of the cheese place grandpa tractor got that cheese from. I know they sell it online. I was gonna order some



String Whips - $5.30 | Store | Burnett Dairy Cooperative


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 18, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Get any video of Jody running my pipe saw? I just build em......can't operate for ####.



Ask, and ye shall recieve buddeh...
[video=youtube;IcgC4Tp59v8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcgC4Tp59v8&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll call this guy a friend from now on, before this GTG I just didn't know. 




100_2523 by supercabs78, on Flickr

Great guys here a blast to talk to.



100_2554 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 18, 2012)

wendell said:


> Yeah, it was a little easier to take at the KY GTG. :msp_wink:



it is always easier in ky :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 18, 2012)

A real nice 2100




100_2406 by supercabs78, on Flickr

Lots of parts at this GTG.




100_2429 by supercabs78, on Flickr

What a camera that was.




100_2506 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 18, 2012)

Matt finally got around to trying it.




100_2515 by supercabs78, on Flickr

Good food and good times setting around talking saws.




100_2538 by supercabs78, on Flickr




100_2539 by supercabs78, on Flickr




100_2537 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 18, 2012)

Tonight when I have more time, I will post a slide show with all the pics in one post.

I think this was Mike's 372.




100_2445 by supercabs78, on Flickr

We had lots of cookies for the fire knowone was cold.




100_2545 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 18, 2012)

Terry & Anne (?) deserve a huge thanks for hosting another successful GTG. 

It looks as though y'all had a great time. I wish that I had been able to make it, but if I had I would've felt guilty the whole time :msp_thumbdn:. Rick, I apologize, but the tarot cards, Magic 8 Ball, and Life Forces said "Not this time."

Young, what camera set-up were you using? Your photos look great!

One minor nitpick, directed mostly to Mike : Where were all the Poulan saws? I expected to see some "green brick Pullons" handing out some a$$ whippings  .







Next time, Chris, next time.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 18, 2012)

Just hanging out.




100_2461 by supercabs78, on Flickr

What a saw.




100_2432 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 18, 2012)

Pic needs a cloud over his head saying this box in mine. :hmm3grin2orange:




100_2417 by supercabs78, on Flickr

Man she chopped their heads off to get the saws in the shot. :msp_tongue:




100_2420 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 18, 2012)

Randy Lift with your legs. 




100_2424 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 18, 2012)

My Rooster coffee cup far right,  it goes everywhere with me.




100_2395 by supercabs78, on Flickr


There was more than enough wood at this GTG. 



100_2534 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 18, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Terry & Anne (?) deserve a huge thanks for hosting another successful GTG.
> 
> It looks as though y'all had a great time. I wish that I had been able to make it, but if I had I would've felt guilty the whole time :msp_thumbdn:. Rick, I apologize, but the tarot cards, Magic 8 Ball, and Life Forces said "Not this time."
> 
> ...



Crap... Rick was there and I didn't get to meet him??? :bang:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 18, 2012)

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=109615" allowFullScreen="true" flashvars="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157630170341410%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157630170341410%2F&set_id=72157630170341410&jump_to=" width="500" height="375"></embed>

I think you click on the four little arrows lower right corner to see it full size.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 18, 2012)

Now that is all done, my thank you post. 

I want to thank the Host and his wife it was a great GTG. I also want to thank everyone that showed up thats what makes a good GTG. I also want to thank buildoff saw builders, the Guy running them, everyone tried real hard to make it as fair as it can be. 

My wife for all the pics, the guys I got parts from. 

Most of all I want to thank everyone for putting up with me, I had a few drinks.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 18, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Crap... Rick was there and I didn't get to meet him??? :bang:



Nope, RiverRat didn't get to make it this go around.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 18, 2012)

I forgot the CD thanks man I needed that.


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 18, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Crap... Rick was there and I didn't get to meet him??? :bang:



No, he wasn't there, & I'm partially to blame .


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 18, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Nope, RiverRat didn't get to make it this go around.



Whew... But I didn't get to talk to morewood either... Crud...
I'll do better next time...
:msp_mellow:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 18, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Terry & Anne (?) deserve a huge thanks for hosting another successful GTG.
> 
> It looks as though y'all had a great time. I wish that I had been able to make it, but if I had I would've felt guilty the whole time :msp_thumbdn:. Rick, I apologize, but the tarot cards, Magic 8 Ball, and Life Forces said "Not this time."
> 
> ...





Chris
I had to pack real lightly for this one due to my recent surgery so I only took 4 saws of my own.
Stay tuned to the further adventures of green Poulans in the near future. One of the 4 that I took now lives in Murray Kentucky and is scheduled for a "face lift"!!!

Jeremy is getting pretty fond of these old green junkers!LOL


Mike


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 18, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> No, he wasn't there, & I'm partially to blame .



Ours this fall is closer for ya... Just sayin...
And stuff ...
October 20th and stuff...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 18, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Young, what camera set-up were you using? Your photos look great!



Looks like a 70-200 L. I can't tell if it's f4 or f2.8, or if it had IS. Regardless, it's a VERY nice lens. Good pictures are all about the glass.


----------



## rburg (Jun 18, 2012)

I am glad WSC and Sherry were there. I knew we would have lots and lots of good pictures to watch on a slideshow.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 18, 2012)

rburg said:


> I am glad WSC and Sherry were there. I knew we would have lots and lots of good pictures to watch on a slideshow.



Man, it sure was good chatting with you Randy... Didn't get a chance to in KY...
Hope you can head west sometime.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Looks like a 70-200 L. I can't tell if it's f4 or f2.8, or if it had IS. Regardless, it's a VERY nice lens. Good pictures are all about the glass.



2.8


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 18, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> 2.8



I used to have a 70-200 f2.8 IS. At one time I was pretty heavy into photography, doing weddings and such. I've since sold most of the L glass. I now use a 24-105 f4 IS. It's plenty for what I do now. I love nice glass though


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 18, 2012)

Here are a few of my pics.

<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&amp;current=P1010994.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/P1010994.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&amp;current=P1010995.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/P1010995.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&amp;current=P1010996.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/P1010996.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Mike


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 18, 2012)

More

These guys know how to travel!

<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&amp;current=P1010997.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/P1010997.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Big guy with big saw.

<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&amp;current=P1010998.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/P1010998.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


The man in the background says "Now son watch how fast that saw is"

<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&amp;current=P1010999.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/P1010999.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Sharing secrets

<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&amp;current=P1020001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/P1020001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Mike


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 18, 2012)

Few more,

Imagine how it would run with bar oil!

<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&amp;current=P1020003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/P1020003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Great wood for testing saws

<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&amp;current=P1020004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/P1020004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

GTG security staff

<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&amp;current=P1020006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/P1020006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Mike


----------



## wendell (Jun 18, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Imagine how it would run with bar oil!
> 
> <a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&amp;current=P1020003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/P1020003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 18, 2012)

wendell said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



dang it wendell,, you beat me to it


----------



## young (Jun 18, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Young, what camera set-up were you using? Your photos look great!


thanks man.

i mostly try to shoot motorsports

heres an example (2012 12hrs of sebring)






but its a old busted 30d with, like others have answered, 70-200 2.8 IS.

canon just came out with the mk2 of this lens which i would love to have on a 5d mk3 body hahaha.


----------



## wendell (Jun 18, 2012)

young, you did a fantastic job. I think Darin should hire you as the Official AS GTG Photographer.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 18, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Here are a few of my pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like these two guys, there a couple of snazzy dresser's if you ask me. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## rburg (Jun 18, 2012)

I think that's Randy and his other brother Randy. I can't believe Mike didn't wear his overalls.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 18, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> <a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&amp;current=P1010995.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/P1010995.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>





Modifiedmark said:


> I like these two guys, there a couple of snazzy dresser's if you ask me. :msp_biggrin:



Except Randy can't seem to get his hands down in his britches...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 18, 2012)

wendell said:


> young, you did a fantastic job. I think Darin should hire you as the Official AS GTG Photographer.




Good idea.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 18, 2012)

rburg said:


> I think that's Randy and his other brother Randy. I can't believe Mike didn't wear his overalls.





This big old half healed scar on my groin is why!
I'd sure have had them on if it weren't for that.
They rub it the wrong way...BAD!


Mike


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 18, 2012)

How about a couple of more pics?


Ths is where old cookies go to die!LOL

<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&amp;current=P1020016.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/P1020016.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Notice how thin and uniform the "Professionals" cut thier cookies?

<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&amp;current=P1020009.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/P1020009.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


A couple of "Wild and Crazy Gals!".......and some dummy in the background.


<a href="http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/?action=view&amp;current=P1020011.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb53/rms61moparman/P1020011.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Mike


----------



## morewood (Jun 18, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Whew... But I didn't get to talk to morewood either... Crud...
> I'll do better next time...
> :msp_mellow:



Well, on the positive side you didn't miss much if all you didn't get to was me That means you got to 95%+......that is an awesome success rate. Never fear, we shall cross paths again one day.

Shea


----------



## young (Jun 19, 2012)

wendell said:


> young, you did a fantastic job. I think Darin should hire you as the Official AS GTG Photographer.



haha, thanks. but right now i like running saws a little more then shooting photos:jester:


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks again for all the great pictures guys.  Lots of pics makes the thread that much better for those of us that couldn't make it.


----------



## cowroy (Jun 19, 2012)

I finally got some video uploaded. Thanks to Terry and Anne for there hospitality, and it was great seein' all yall again.

[video=youtube;TSCG19Yz-tc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSCG19Yz-tc[/video]


----------



## cowroy (Jun 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;FiZh_h43cBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiZh_h43cBo&feature=plcp[/video]


----------

